# Frases reaccionarias y de reaccionarios



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

Frases, párrafos, aforismos de reaccionarios:

«En cuanto al “reaccionarismo”, preguntad: ¿Qué queréis, que mientras vosotros actuáis, destruyendo y profanando, nosotros no reaccionemos, sino que nos quedemos mirándoos y más aún, os animemos diciendo: bravo, continuad?». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

“La barbarie de la nueva época no será como la de los antiguos hunos; será técnica, científica, laicista y propagandística. No vendrá de fuera, sino de dentro, porque la barbarie no está fuera de nosotros; está bajo nosotros; la civilización moderna cría su propia barbarie". 

F. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«La más grave acusación contra el mundo moderno es su arquitectura». 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«En un siglo donde los medios de comunicación divulgan infinitas tonterías, el hombre culto no se define por lo que sabe sino por lo que ignora». 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Dejemos al hombre moderno con sus 'verdades' y preocupémonos solamente de una cosa: de mantenernos de pie en medio de un mundo en ruinas".

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Las sociedades han caído en la depravación, cuando la tolerancia es considerada un bien en sí misma, sin importar lo que se tolera".

G.K. Chesterton.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"La tolerancia es la virtud del hombre sin convicciones".

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"La apatía y la tolerancia son las últimas virtudes de una sociedad en decadencia." 

Aristóteles


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Una nación es creada por familias, una religión, una tradición; es creada desde el corazón de las madres, la sabiduría de los padres, el gozo y la exuberancia de los niños." 

Káiser Guillermo II de Alemania


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

“Pueblo que no sabe su historia es pueblo condenado a irrevocable muerte; puede producir brillantes individualidades aisladas, rasgos de pasión, de ingenio y hasta de genio y serán como relámpagos que acrecentarán más y más la lobreguez de la noche.” 

Marcelino Menéndez Pelayo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«Los pueblos se enlazan con la muerte el mismo día en que se divorcian de su historia»

Juan Vázquez de Mella.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

“Decir que los hombres son iguales es tan absurdo como proclamar que lo son las hojas de un árbol.” 

Ramiro de Maeztu.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"La igualdad de las personas, de las clases, de las razas, de los votantes, de los consumidores... Se trata, en suma, de alcanzar una igualdad de bajo rango, una libertad bajo fianza, una fraternidad prefabricada, una anarquía vigilada, un tedio sin fronteras".


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«La sociedad pre-consumista necesitaba hombres fuertes, y por lo tanto castos. Por el contrario, la sociedad de consumo necesita hombres débiles, y por lo tanto lujuriosos».

Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

Muchos siglos antes de la invención de los 'lobbies', Diógenes el Cínico, viendo que cierto joven se afeminaba mucho, le dijo: 

«¿No te afrentas de hacerte peor de lo que la naturaleza te hizo? ¡Ella te hizo hombre, y tú te fuerzas en ser mujer!».


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"El Mundo Moderno no será castigado, es el CASTIGO".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Modernidad: juventud sin heroísmo, vejez sin sabiduría y vida sin grandeza." 

Nassim Nicholas Taleb


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"El mundo Occidental ha perdido en su vida civil el coraje (…). Tal descenso de la valentía se nota particularmente en las élites gobernantes e intelectuales y causa una impresión de cobardía en toda la sociedad (…). ¿Habrá que señalar que, desde la más remota antigüedad, la pérdida de coraje ha sido considerada siempre como el principio del fin?"

Alexander Solzhenitsyn.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«Todo en la civilización moderna tiende a sofocar el sentimiento heroico de la vida. Todo tiende a la mecanización, al aburguesamiento, a la nivelación resuelta y prudente, a la fabricación de seres presos de sus necesidades y privados de toda autonomía».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«Para destruir a un pueblo, primero hay que arrancar sus raíces».

Alexandre Soljénitsyne.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"El Bárbaro espera (y esa es su marca) que pueda tener su pastel y comérselo también. Consumirá lo que la civilización ha producido lentamente después de generaciones de selección y esfuerzo, pero no tendrá problemas para reemplazar tales bienes ni comprenderá la virtud de quien la ha creado".

Hilaire Beloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

«Cualquiera que desee conquistar y destruir un pueblo lo puede hacer usando este sistema, rompiendo sus vínculos con el cielo y la tierra, introduciendo peleas y enemistades fratricidas, promoviendo la inmoralidad y la lascivia, por la ruina material, el envenenamiento físico, la ebriedad. Todo esto destruye a una nación más que si fuera bombardeada por miles de cañones o por miles de aviones».

Corneliu Zelea.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Si no estás dispuesto a utilizar la fuerza para defender la civilización, prepárate para aceptar la barbarie."

Thomas Sowell.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Las civilizaciones mueren por SUICIDIO, no por asesinato".

Alfred J. Toynbee


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Morir por la democracia es como morir por el sistema métrico decimal". 

Agustín de Foxá.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Lejos de ser el periodismo un medio de revelar a todos lo que deben saber, es el medio más eficaz para ocultar lo que todo el mundo sabe."

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Cada día resulta más fácil saber lo que debemos despreciar: lo que el moderno admira y el periodismo elogia".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"El periodismo consiste esencialmente en decir 'Juan ha muerto' a gente que no sabía que Juan estaba vivo." 

Cherteston


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

“La República es la forma necesaria de gobierno en los pueblos que son ingobernables.”

Juan Donoso Cortés.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Los reaccionarios les procuramos a los bobos el placer de sentirse atrevidos pensadores de vanguardia."

Nicolás Gomez Dávila.


----------



## wintermute81 (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## wintermute81 (24 Nov 2019)




----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Nov 2019)

"Si Occidente posee todavía en sí mismo los medios de retornar a su tradición y de restaurarla plenamente, está en obligación de probarlo"​
"Se dice que el Occidente moderno es cristiano, pero esto es un error: el espíritu moderno es anticristiano, porque es esencialmente antirreligioso".

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Nov 2019)

"Nuestro sitio está al aire libre, bajo la noche clara, arma al brazo, y en lo alto, las estrellas, Que sigan los demás con sus festines. Nosotros fuera, en vigilancia tensa, fervorosa y segura, ya presentimos el amanecer en la alegría de nuestras entrañas".

José Antonio Primo de Rivera.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"En el fondo de toda civilización moderna late la barbarie, porque es barbarie todo lo que sea sublevación contra los principios morales y religiosos"

Vázquez de Mella.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

«Cuando hablamos de 'aristocracia', no nos referimos a un título, ni a un rango económico o intelectual, sino a una aristocracia del carácter, a una aristocracia del espíritu. Un tipo de aristocracia que debemos construir entre las ruinas que nos rodean».

Junio Valerio Borghese


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"El que desecha la religión quita los fundamentos de la sociedad humana".

Platón.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"El negocio de los progresistas es el de seguir cometiendo errores. El negocio de los conservadores es el de impedir que los errores sean corregidos."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"Es solo el ideal de un orden espiritual que trasciende el valor relativo del mundo económico y político que es capaz de superar las fuerzas de desintegración y destrucción que existen en la civilización moderna". 

Christopher Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

Cuando una mujer de Jonia se enorgullecía por uno de sus vestidos que era muy lujoso, una espartana señalando a sus cuatro hijos, muy completos en todo, dijo: “Tales debieran ser las obras de la noble y honrada señora, y de ellas enorgullecerse y jactarse”. 

Plutarco


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Nov 2019)

"Los fusilaremos a todos" - Lluis Companys

*Luis Companys asesinó entre 8.000 y 9.000 personas, la mayoría católicos, desde 1936*


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> "Los fusilaremos a todos" - Lluis Companys
> 
> *Luis Companys asesinó entre 8.000 y 9.000 personas, la mayoría católicos, desde 1936*



Progres no, por favor.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"El campesino era el héroe de la Vendée, defendiendo la tradición: familia, patria, catolicismo, rey. Luchaba contra la ciudad. Creo que la ciudad es la Bestia, el Anticristo: el capitalismo. Todos los vínculos naturales se destruyen en la ciudad".

Aleksandr Dugin


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (25 Nov 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Progres no, por favor.



Companys era un reaccionario, un asesino y un genocida... ¿porqué no vale? Y por si fuera poco, todos los años se le sigue haciendo un homenaje oficial y de modo institucional, nada menos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Companys era un reaccionario, un asesino y un genocida... ¿porqué no vale? Y por si fuera poco, todos los años se le sigue haciendo un homenaje oficial y de modo institucional, nada menos.



Los boomers sois increibles. ¿Pero qué coño va a ser reaccionario, si era un REVOLUCIONARIO? ¿Pero cómo coño va a ser reaccionario un tío que mata catolicos? ¿Cómo coño va a ser un reaccionario, un republicano masón izquierdista?

¿Pero sabe usted lo que es un reaccionario?


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"El hombre moderno ha rechazado toda disciplina para satisfacer su apetito".

Alexis Carrel.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"Cuando todo el mundo corre hacia un acantilado, el que corre en la dirección opuesta parece haberse vuelto loco." 

C. S. Lewis


----------



## DRIDMA (25 Nov 2019)

"Antes, todo esto era campo"


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"La fe hace portentos y salva a las naciones como a los individuos".

Marcelino Menéndez Pelayo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"La Tradición no es la adoración de las cenizas, es la transmisión del fuego".

Gustav Mahler


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

«Tras el ideal de tratar a los animales como si fuesen hombres, se esconde siempre el secreto anhelo de tratar a los hombres como si fuesen animales».

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"La resistencia espiritual no es suficiente. Hay que contraatacar".

Ernst Jünger.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

“La sociedad no es un conjunto de individuos naturalmente libres; es una jerarquía de grupos, comenzando con la familia ".

Robert Nisbet


----------



## Lma0Zedong (25 Nov 2019)

«Los jóvenes y los criados son los más difíciles de manejar. Si los tratáis con familiaridad, se tornan irrespetuosos; si los ponéis a distancia, se resienten» 

Confucio


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"Si uno es esclavizado por el alcohol y es pobre, se le llama borracho, si es rico, es un alcohólico. Los borrachos van a las cárceles; los alcohólicos van a los psiquiatras. Hay muy pocos alcohólicos en los barrios pobres; hay pocos borrachos en los barrios ricos." 

F. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Nov 2019)

"Los museos son el invento de una humanidad que no tiene puesto para las obras de arte, ni en su casa, ni en su vida."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Estamos al final de una tradición y de una civilización que habían creído que podíamos conservar el cristianismo sin Cristo, la religión sin un credo, la meditación sin sacrificio, la vida familiar sin responsabilidad moral, el sexo sin la pureza y la economía sin ética" 

F.Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"La vida humana es esencialmente una guerra contra poderes desconocidos, no sólo contra la carne y la sangre, que son a su vez suficientemente irracionales, sino contra los principados y potencias, contra los "Cosmócratas del Aeón Oscuro". 

Christopher Dawson.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"La maldición de todo periodismo, pero sobre todo del periodismo amarillista, que es la vergüenza de nuestra profesión, es que nos creemos más listos que las personas para quienes escribimos, cuando, de hecho, en general somos más estúpidos." 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"De más está decir que los periodistas no siempre dicen la verdad sobre los políticos. Lo que me sorprende a mí es que muy a menudo, aparentemente, ni siquiera saben la verdad sobre ellos."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Un sistema de educación, que ignora, a veces rechaza la religión y la moral, que entrena el intelecto a la total indiferencia de la voluntad, que enseña que no hay tal cosa como el bien y el mal, (...) no vale la pena preservar - ¡que perezca!" 

Fulton Sheen.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Santo Tomás lo había dicho ya siglos antes - que si los hombres abandonaran la idea de Dios como el bien supremo tenderían a reemplazarlo con la idea de que la riqueza material es el bien supremo." 

Hilaire Belloc.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Una buena paz es mejor que una buena guerra, y una buena guerra es mejor que una mala paz".

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"¿Conservador? No, cada vez quedan menos cosas valiosas que conservar.
¿Reaccionario? Sí, pues hay tanto contra lo que reaccionar."

Nicolas Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Lo más extraordinario del mundo es un hombre común, su mujer común y sus hijos comunes".

C.K. Chesterton.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"La familia es la prueba de la libertad, porque la familia es lo único que el hombre libre hace por sí mismo".

G.K. Chesterton.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Las culturas nacen de las religiones; la fuerza vital que mantiene cualquier cultura es su filosofía, su actitud hacia el universo; la decadencia de una religión implica la decadencia de la cultura - lo vemos con mayor claridad en el colapso de la Cristiandad de hoy".

H. Belloc.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Es evidente que hoy, por regresión, se vive en una civilización en la cual el interés predominante no es el intelectual o espiritual, no es tampoco el heroico o el referido a manifestaciones superiores de la afectividad, sino a aquello, subpersonal, determinado por el vientre y el sexo. El vientre es, hoy, el fondo de las luchas sociales y económicas más características y calamitosas. Su contrapartida es la importancia que, en nuestros días, tiene la mujer, el amor y el sexo".

Julius Evola.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Se ha considerado una conquista lo que es una abdicación. Tras siglos de "esclavitud" la mujer ha querido ser libre, ser por sí misma. Pero el considerado "feminismo" no ha sabido concebir para la mujer una personalidad, si no a imitacion de la masculina, a pesar de que sus "reivindicaciones" enmascaren una desconfianza fundamental de la mujer nueva hacia si misma, la impotencia de esta para ser y valer como lo que es: como mujer y no como hombre".

Julius Evola.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Que cada hombre recuerde a sus descendientes que ellos también son soldados, que no deben abandonar las filas de sus antepasados ni quedarse atrás cobardemente."

Platón.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"El alma de toda cultura viva es religiosa, tiene religión, con o sin conciencia de ello. Su religión es el sentimiento de su propia existencia, de su devenir, de su evolución, de su cumplimiento. No tiene libertad para optar por la irreligión".

O. Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

«Si hubo una época en la que los hombres descuidaron la Cantidad para dirigirse exclusivamente a la Calidad, ésa es indiscutiblemente la Edad Media». 

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"La gente no vota por quien lo cura sino por quien lo anestesia".

Nicolas Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

«El principio electivo es cosa tan corruptora, que todas las sociedades civiles en que ha prevalecido, han muerto gangrenadas».

Juan Donoso Cortés.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Es el mal, el mal puro, el mal esencial y substancial. Eso es el parlamentarismo y el liberalismo. Una de dos: o hay quien dé al traste con ese sistema, o ese sistema dará al traste con la nación española".

Juan Donoso Cortés.


----------



## Cathar (26 Nov 2019)

" Yo, siempre he destao al hombre blandengue"

José Luis Cantero Rada


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Una sociedad obsesionada con la libertad es una sociedad de esclavos". 

E.H. Looney


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"El enemigo está en las universidades, en nuestras universidades monopolizadas por el Estado y en las cuales, no obstante, tienen su nido los adversarios más activos y peligrosos de cuanto es fundamental para el Estado y para España".

J.A. Primo de Rivera.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Nov 2019)

"urgen tribunales de la Santa Inquisición"


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"Represento la tradición, si mi voz tiene autoridad, no es porque sea la mía: la tiene porque es la voz de nuestros padres."

Juan Donoso Cortés.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"El mundo moderno nos obliga a refutar tonterías, en lugar de callar a los tontos".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Nov 2019)

"El hombre culto tiene obligación de ser intolerante".

Nicolas Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"En tiempos de paz, el sabio se prepara para la guerra." 

Quinto Horacio Flaco


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"La tolerancia se aplica a los que yerran, la intolerancia al error. La tolerancia no se aplica a la verdad o los principios. Sobre estas cosas debemos ser intolerantes, y a este tipo de intolerancia, tan necesaria para despertarnos de nuestros sentimentalismos."


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> “La barbarie de la nueva época no será como la de los antiguos hunos; será técnica, científica, laicista y propagandística. No vendrá de fuera, sino de dentro, porque la barbarie no está fuera de nosotros; está bajo nosotros; la civilización moderna cría su propia barbarie".
> 
> F. Sheen



En sólo 30 años, se puede exterminar al 100% de una población. sólo tienen que llegar las mujeres a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos.


----------



## Decipher (27 Nov 2019)

_El sueño de la razón produce monstruos_

-Francisco de Goya


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

Por favor, esto no va de ilustrados, va de reaccionarios.


«No veo más que un mundo en ruinas, donde el único tipo de resistencia posible se encuentra en las profundidades de las catacumbas».

Julius Evola


----------



## Decipher (27 Nov 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Por favor, esto no va de ilustrados, va de reaccionarios.
> 
> 
> «No veo más que un mundo en ruinas, donde el único tipo de resistencia posible se encuentra en las profundidades de las catacumbas».
> ...



Bueno, pero la frase es un momento de realización revelador.


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"Todas las mujeres se visten para ser vistas: las mujeres ordinarias y vulgares para ser ordinaria y vulgarmente vistas, las mujeres sabias y modestas para ser vistas con prudencia y modestia."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

“Una nación no se pierde porque unos la ataquen, sino porque quienes la aman no la defienden." 

Don Blas de Lezo y Olavarrieta


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"El Islam avanza en manada o al estilo de la mafia. No procede, como lo hace la religión Católica, por las conversiones individuales, sino por la colonización y el movimiento grupal".

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"Los políticos ahora piensan que tienen que educar al electorado y explicarles lo que les conviene. Atrás han quedado los días en que el electorado educaba a sus representantes...con la certeza de que si no producian resultados...del mismo modo, no obtendrian mas votos". 

G.K .Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"Las personas que se alejan demasiado de las cosas fundamentales, de arar, cosechar y criar hijos, pierden algo que nunca puede ser restaurado por ningún progreso o civilización".

G K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"La tradición es la familia agrupada en derredor del mismo hogar". 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"La familia es la verdadera unidad del Estado, y es más importante que el Estado. El Estado existe para la familia, no la familia para el Estado. La propiedad es necesaria para su existencia normal y saludable". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"Es una característica de cualquier civilización en decadencia que las grandes masas de gente no sean conscientes de la tragedia. La humanidad en una crisis generalmente es insensible a la gravedad de los tiempos en que vive."

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"El ISLAM es el enemigo del libre, ya que es el enemigo de todo paciente y continuo esfuerzo humano". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (27 Nov 2019)

"
La característica más remarcable del parlamentarismo democrático consiste en que se elige un cierto número, supongamos 500 hombres o también mujeres en los últimos tiempos, y se les concede a éstos la atribución de adoptar en cada caso una decisión definitiva. Prácticamente, ellos representan por sí solos el gobierno, pues, si bien designan a los miembros de un gabinete encargado de los negocios del Estado, ese pretendido gobierno no cubre sino una apariencia; en efecto, es incapaz de dar ningún paso sin antes haber obtenido la aquiescencia de la asamblea parlamentaria. Por esto es por lo que tampoco puede ser responsable, ya que la decisión final jamás depende de él mismo, sino del Parlamento. En todo caso un gabinete semejante no es otra cosa que el ejecutor de la voluntad de la mayoría parlamentaria del momento. Su capacidad política se podría apreciar en realidad únicamente a través de la habilidad que pone en juego para adaptarse a la voluntad de la mayoría o para ganarla en su favor.

Una consecuencia lógica de este estado de cosas fluye de la siguiente elemental consideración: la estructura de ese conjunto formado por los 500 representantes parlamentarios, agrupados según sus profesiones o hasta teniendo en cuenta sus aptitudes, ofrece un cuadro a la par incongruente y lastimoso. ¿O es que cabe admitir la hipótesis de que estos elegidos de la nación pueden ser al mismo tiempo brotes privilegiados de genialidad o siquiera de sentido común? Ojalá no se suponga que de las papeletas de sufragio, emitidas por electores que todo pueden ser menos inteligentes, surjan simultáneamente centenares de hombres de Estado. Nunca será suficientemente rebatida la absurda creencia de que del sufragio universal pueden salir genios; primeramente hay que considerar que no en todos los tiempos nace para una nación un verdadero estadista y menos aun de golpe, un centenar; por otra parte, es instintiva la antipatía que siente la masa por el genio eminente. Más probable es que un camello se deslice por el ojo de una aguja que no que un gran hombre resulte "descubierto" por virtud de una elección popular. Todo lo que de veras sobresale de lo común en la historia de los pueblos suele generalmente revelarse por sí mismo.

Dejando a un lado la cuestión de la genialidad de los representantes del pueblo, considérese simplemente el carácter complejo de los problemas pendientes de solución, aparte de los ramos diferentes de actividad en que deben adoptarse decisiones, y se comprenderá entonces la incapacidad de un sistema de gobierno que pone la facultad de la decisión final en manos de una asamblea, de entre cuyos componentes sólo muy pocos poseen los conocimientos y la experiencia requeridas en los asuntos que han de tratarse. Y es así cómo las más importantes medidas en materia económica resultan sometidas a un forum cuyos miembros en sus nueve décimas partes carecen de la preparación necesaria. Lo mismo ocurre con otros problemas, dejando siempre la decisión en manos de una mayoría compuesta de ignorantes e incapaces. De ahí proviene también la ligereza con que frecuentemente estos señores deliberan y resuelven cuestiones que serían motivo de honda reflexión aun para los más esclarecidos talentos. Allí se adoptan medidas de enorme trascendencia para el futuro de un Estado como si no se tratase de los destinos de toda una nacionalidad sino solamente de una partida de naipes, que es lo que resultaría más propio entre tales políticos. Sería naturalmente injusto creer que todo diputado de un parlamento semejante se halla dotado de tan escasa noción de responsabilidad. No. De ningún modo. Pero es el caso que aquel sistema, forzando al individuo a ocuparse de cuestiones que no conoce, lo corrompe paulatinamente. Nadie tiene allí el coraje de decir: "Señores, creo que no entendemos nada de este asunto; yo a lo menos no tengo idea en absoluto". Esta actitud tampoco modificaría nada porque, aparte de que una prueba tal de sinceridad quedaría totalmente incomprendida, no por un tonto honrado se resignarían los demás a sacrificar su juego.

El parlamentarismo democrático de hoy no tiende a constituir una asamblea de sabios, sino a reclutar más bien una multitud de nulidades intelectuales, tanto más fáciles de manejar cuanto mayor sea la limitación mental de cada uno de ellos. Sólo así puede hacerse política partidista en el sentido malo de la expresión y sólo así también consiguen los verdaderos agitadores permanecer cautelosamente en la retaguardia, sin que jamás pueda exigirse de ellos una responsabilidad personal. Ninguna medida, por perniciosa que fuese para el país, pesará entonces sobre la conducta de un bribón conocido por todos, sino sobre la de toda una fracción parlamentaria. "


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Nov 2019)

"No será necesario que nadie vuelva a luchar contra la propuesta de una censura de la prensa. No necesitamos una censura de la prensa. Ya tenemos una censura por parte de la prensa ". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## elKaiser (27 Nov 2019)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En sólo 30 años, se puede exterminar al 100% de una población. sólo tienen que llegar las mujeres a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos.



Pues en parte es lo que ha ocurrido aquí, ¿ cuantas mujeres nacidas a partir de 1975 ha tenido hijos?.


----------



## Felson (27 Nov 2019)

"Más periodismo".


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Nov 2019)

elKaiser dijo:


> Pues en parte es lo que ha ocurrido aquí, ¿ cuantas mujeres nacidas a partir de 1975 ha tenido hijos?.



cada año mueren más de 400.000 españoles viejos. 
desde el año 1975, han muerto unos 17 millones , que obviamente no han sido reemplazados por madres autóctonas.
Por lo tanto de los 47 millones de habitantes que hay en España, la mayoría ya son extranjeros y en pocos años lo serán todos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«Era una peste que no corrompía el cuerpo, sino el alma. Los miembros permanecían aparentemente intactos, pero dentro de la carne el alma se pudría, se desmoronaba. Era una especie de peste moral contra la cual no parecía haber defensa alguna».

Curzio Malaparte


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«Para corromper al individuo basta enseñarle a llamar derechos a sus deseos personales y abusos a los derechos ajenos».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«En el mundo moderno puedes ser aficionado al intercambio de parejas, puedes ser bi, trans, zoófilo, sadomaso; pero ser viejo está prohibido».

Michel Houellebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«Todo el medievo, desde una iglesia románica o una relación feudal, hasta un calvario gótico o un romero cantuariense, es recio, sensual, concreto. Porque el hombre medieval sentía la trascendencia como un atributo perceptible del objeto».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (28 Nov 2019)

Eeeeehhh eeeeeh facha


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«La guerra, puesto que plantea y hace comprender profundamente la relatividad de la vida humana, y puesto que plantea y hace comprender también profundamente el derecho de un "algo más que la vida", siempre tiene valor antimaterialista y espiritual».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«Nosotros nos atrevemos a pensar que lo mejor, lo más bello y amable, se encuentra no en el futuro sino en la eternidad y que así era en el pasado, en tanto éste participaba de la eternidad y suscitaba lo eterno».

Nikolái Berdiáyev


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«La sociedad debe ser creada desde arriba. El Estado sólo tiene sentido si cumple una misión espiritual. La aristocracia debe ser una guardia pretoriana de guerreros filósofos. Como siempre ha sido el caso en los imperios históricos, debe preexistir una unidad étnica».

Aleksandr Duguin


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

«La guerra es padre de todas las cosas y rey de todas las cosas».

Heráclito


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

Hace dos milenios y medio, Confucio ya señalaba que uno de los efectos de la decadencia espiritual es dejar de comprender el pensamiento y modos de hacer de las generaciones anteriores, deformarlos, menospreciarlos (o «compadecerlos») y considerar que «se progresa» y que «el hombre de hoy» es mejor que el de ayer.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No tenemos necesidad de rebelarnos contra la antigüedad; tenemos que rebelarnos contra la novedad. Son los nuevos gobernantes, el capitalista o el editor, los que realmente sostienen el mundo moderno. "

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Toda la obra de la Revolución consistió en destruir esa cadena de Corporaciones intermedias entre el individuo y el Estado". 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

“El liberalismo no admite nada permanente, más que el derecho a que no haya nada permanente.” 

Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No paramos de repetirnos a nosotros mismos que estos acontecimientos son la imposición de una élite liberal, pero lo hacemos para autoengañarnos, porque la verdad es difícil de digerir: tienen el consentimiento del pueblo, ya sea activo o pasivo."

Rod Dreher


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No existe una persona tan cerrada como la persona que está segura de que es abierta; de hecho, estar bastante seguro de que uno es amplio de mente es en sí mismo una forma de estrechez". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"En tiempos de transgresión obligatoria, lo realmente subversivo es la más estricta ortodoxia" 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

“Veremos a los mismos perros con distintos collares. Los políticos no tienen en sus manos nada, son títeres en manos de los empresarios, financieros, y gentes que, con su vida igualmente destrozada, sólo piensa en enriquecerse más y más.” 

Angel Barahona


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

“Por una extraña insuficiencia de pensamiento, el precedente constituido por la Revolución francesa, por la gran revolución burguesa, ha fascinado a los revolucionarios socialistas, y hoy les fascina más que nunca.” 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"El verdadero soldado no lucha porque odia lo que tiene delante, sino porque ama lo que tiene detrás" 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No es la fuerza del cuerpo lo que cuenta, sino la fuerza del espíritu." 

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No hay natalidad. Estáis siendo invadidos silenciosamente por otras culturas, otros pueblos, que progresivamente os superarán en número y cambiarán completamente vuestra cultura." 

Cardenal Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

“Todo el envilecimiento del mundo moderno se debe a que este ha considerado como negociables valores que el mundo antiguo y el mundo cristiano consideraban como no negociables.” 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Nunca sabremos cuántos actos de cobardía se han cometido por el temor a no parecer lo suficientemente progresista." 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"El mundo moderno envilece. Envilece a la ciudad. Envilece al hombre. Envilece al amor; envilece a la mujer. Envilece a la raza; envilece al niño. Incluso envilece, y ha logrado envilecer, a lo que tanto cuesta envilecer en el mundo: la muerte."

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Todo hombre que ya no se siente parte de una comunidad es en cierta medida un liberal." 

Arthur Moeller van den Bruck


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Todos los españoles que aquí estamos tenemos que ensalzar nuestra nación y ganar honra y fama para nuestros descendientes, mostrando cuan clara deba ser la nación española" 

Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Para nosotros la Patria es un porvenir en común, no sólo un pasado." 

Jean Thiriart


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Ni la religión se originó en la urgencia de asegurar la solidaridad social, ni las catedrales fueron construidas para fomentar el turismo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"La imparcialidad es un nombre pomposo para la indiferencia. Ésta es un nombre elegante para la ignorancia." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Un patriota debe siempre estar listo para defender su país contra su gobierno." 

Edward Paul Abbey


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"La modernidad ha puesto la ideología en el lugar de la verdad." 

Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No hay cultura en toda la historia que abrazando el relativismo moral, haya sobrevivido."

Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"El MAL siempre aprovecha la ambigüedad".

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"Anhelamos lo infinitamente viejo y lo infinitamente nuevo porque anhelamos la eternidad."

Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"La hora de cierre ya ha sonado en los jardines de Occidente." 

Cyril Connolly


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"No hace falta fe para ver las consecuencias de la ausencia de la fe." 

Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Nov 2019)

"El mundo moderno nos exige que aprobemos lo que ni siquiera debería atreverse a pedir que toleráramos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## Mandalas (28 Nov 2019)

En este lugar tan decente
Donde concurre tanta gente
Hacen fuerza los cobardes
Y se Cagan los valientes

Puerta wc bar paco.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"En la era del relativismo, la única rebeldía es la ortodoxia."

Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"El mediocre sólo tiene una pasión: el odio a lo bello." 

Ernest Hello


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

“La juventud no está hecha para el placer, sino para el heroísmo” 

Paul Claudel


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

“Casi nadie se atreve a defender a la familia. El mundo que nos rodea ha aceptado un sistema social que niega a la familia. A veces ayudará al niño a pesar de la familia; la madre a pesar de la familia; el abuelo a pesar de la familia. Pero no ayudará a la familia." 

Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La familia no es un lema; es una institución concreta y objetiva con límites y libertades definidos; produciendo donde sea dominante, pruebas definidas de autoridad o herencia y un tipo particular de moral popular". 

G K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

“La familia, afirmaba Chesterton,‘es la institución anarquista por excelencia. Es decir, que es más antigua que la ley y que es anterior al Estado. A causa de su naturaleza, es revigorizada y corrompida por fuerzas indefinibles que surgen de la costumbre o del parentesco.’”

Hadjadj


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

“Creéis atacar una civilización y sus tendencias profundas, secularizadoras, seductoras, desacralizadoras, obscenas y mercantilistas. Os equivocáis de molinos de viento. No hay civilización.” 

Philippe Muray


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Hoy día no nos gobiernan ni los políticos profesionales ni siquiera quienes los sobornan, sino aquel de entre los propietarios de cadenas de periódicos que, en su momento, tenga más ambición y menos escrúpulos. ¿Cómo ha podido ocurrir una catástrofe como ésta?” 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

“En una dictadura, el estado se apropia de los medios de comunicación. En democracia, el propietario de los medios de comunicación se apropia del Estado.” 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"...Los hombres son regidos, en este minuto por el reloj, por brutos que les niegan el pan, por mentirosos que les niegan noticias, y por tontos que no pueden gobernar, y por lo tanto desean esclavizar". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Una sociedad está en decadencia cuando el sentido común, se vuelve poco común." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"El ser se extingue cuando se extingue la voluntad de lucha"

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Lo que el hombre ha perdido en este siglo no es solo la Fe, sino también la razón."

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Si la revolución es desorden, la contrarrevolución es la restauración del orden." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La guerra más grande hoy en día no está en el Medio Oriente, sino en Europa y América del Norte. Es una guerra entre dos visiones del mundo y de la vida, especialmente sobre el hombre y la sociedad." 

Profesor Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"...si se trata de reclamar un trato excepcional, las mismas personas que lo reclamarán serán las que menos lo merecen. Las personas que están bastante convencidas de que son superiores son las personas más inferiores..."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La educación del niño pertenece correctamente al padre de familia, y no al Estado. La familia es anterior al Estado por derecho, y esto es particularmente cierto de los derechos sobre los niños". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"El veneno más letal de nuestros tiempos es la indiferencia". 

San Maximiliano Kolbe, mártir


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Una democracia coquetea con el peligro de convertirse en un estado esclavo en relación directa con el número de sus ciudadanos que trabajan, pero no poseen; o que son dueños, pero no trabajan; o que distribuyen, como hacen los políticos, pero no producen" 

Arzobispo Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Chesterton dijo una vez que tenemos el deber de mantener la bandera de este mundo ondeando, pero ahora se necesita un patriotismo más fuerte y más sublime que en aquellos entonces." 

J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La verdad es que sólo los hombres para quienes la familia es sagrada tendrán siempre un estándar o un estatus para criticar al Estado. Sólo ellos pueden apelar a algo más santo que los dioses de la ciudad; los dioses del hogar." 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"El gran defecto de la democracia moderna ─ un defecto que es común con el sistema capitalista y el socialista ─ es que acepta la riqueza económica como la meta de la sociedad y medida de la felicidad personal ...". 

Christopher H. Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La gran maldición de nuestra sociedad moderna no es tanto la falta de dinero como el hecho de que la falta de dinero condena a un hombre a una existencia sórdida e incompleta. ". 

Christopher H. Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"¿Es de sorprenderse que hoy nos hemos vuelto tan moralmente ciegos (porque la maldad ciega) que salvamos a las ballenas tiernas a un gran costo y asesinamos a millones de niños no nacidos?" 

Doctora Alicia von Hildebrand


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Nov 2019)

"Las trece rosas eran unas violadoras".

Ortega Smith.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (29 Nov 2019)

"No soporto al hombre blandengue".

El Fary.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Con la pérdida de la fe (nuestra civilizacion) se hundirá de nuevo no sólo en el relativismo, sino en la barbarie y con todo lo que acompaña al relativismo, y especialmente la institución de la esclavitud". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"La mayoría de los resultados de la educación moderna son hombres sin educación". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

"Un Nuevo paganismo avanza sobre el mundo moderno como una plaga sobre una cosecha. Se puede ver en la construcción, en el dibujo, en las letras, en la moral". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Nov 2019)

«En lo pasado está la historia del futuro.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## kronopio (29 Nov 2019)

Cathar dijo:


> " Yo, siempre he destao al hombre blandengue"
> 
> José Luis Cantero Rada






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"El dueño del periódico moderno es mucho más progresista de lo que la nación supone; de hecho es un producto del progreso que la nación apoya. Generalmente es un hombre sin educación; pero sea como sea él es un resultado de la educación moderna".

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Europa ha perdido sus raíces, y cuando un árbol pierde sus raíces, muere"

Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«Nunca se dirá lo suficiente que lo que ha destruido la familia en el mundo moderno ha sido el capitalismo.»

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«La oposición creciente a la pena de muerte es consecuencia natural del declinar de la fe en la vida eterna.» 

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

“El cristianismo ha muerto muchas veces y otras tantas se ha alzado de nuevo, pues contaba con un Dios que sabía cómo salir del sepulcro.” 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

“Tanto capitalismo y comunismo, como sus formas híbridas, vergonzantes o larvadas, tienden, por caminos distintos, hacia una meta semejante. Sus partidarios proponen técnicas disímiles, pero acatan los mismos valores. Las soluciones los dividen; las ambiciones los hermanan".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«El único medio que tenéis de saber la verdad es echaros a la calle, y el único medio que tenéis de ignorarla es leer los periódicos.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Transcurren los siglos, pero la verdad permanece." 

Lucio Anneo Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«Yo no acuso al Gobierno de haber creado la situación actual. ¿Cómo podría? [...] le acuso porque la conserva; le acuso porque la empeora.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«¿Cuándo ha visto el mundo, sino hoy, que se vaya a la civilización por las armas y a la barbarie por las ideas?» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Una vez abolido Dios, el Gobierno se convierte en dios."

Gilbert K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Sin una familia, el hombre, solo en el mundo, tiembla de frío." 

André Maurois


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Nov 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> «La más grave acusación contra el mundo moderno es su arquitectura».
> 
> Nicolás Gómez Dávila



Con ésta estoy totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Acaso la enfermedad misma sea la condición esencial de lo que llamamos progreso, y el progreso mismo una enfermedad." 

Miguel de Unamuno


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (30 Nov 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "Las sociedades han caído en la depravación, cuando la tolerancia es considerada un bien en sí misma, sin importar lo que se tolera".
> 
> G.K. Chesterton.



Muy de acuerdo, ya lo dijo Popper:
Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://miro.medium.com/max/1600/1*Ho2IkOn5SscOuwB0x0Drtw.png


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Enfurecer al hombre típicamente moderno es indicio seguro de haber acertado." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

"Dichosos los que han muerto por cuatro palmos de tierra. Dichosos los que han muerto con una muerte solemne." 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

“Tradición significa dar votos a la más oscura de todas las clases, nuestros antepasados. Es la democracia de los muertos. La tradición se niega a someterse a la oligarquía pequeña y arrogante de aquellos que simplemente andan por allí caminando." 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Nov 2019)

«Yo no represento solo a los electores de mi distrito o a la nación. Yo represento algo más, mucho más que eso; yo represento la Tradición.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## trichetin (30 Nov 2019)

"La actividad revolucionaria del joven es el rito de paso entre la adolescencia y la burguesía."
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (30 Nov 2019)

«El individualismo no es antítesis del totalitarismo sino condición.
Totalitarismo y jerarquía, en cambio, son posiciones terminales de movimientos contrarios.»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (30 Nov 2019)

«La juventud navega sin notarlo en un mar de conformismo.
En cada ola que la arrastra sólo observa la breve espuma que la diferencia de las otras y no la marea común que las empuja a todas.»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (30 Nov 2019)

«Si el reaccionario no despierta en el conservador, se trataba sólo de un progresista paralizado»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## Sapere_Aude (30 Nov 2019)

Excelente hilo. Mis diez.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"El honor prohíbe acciones que la ley tolera." 

Lucio Anneo Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Retirarse ante el enemigo o callar cuando por todas partes se levanta un incesante clamoreo para oprimir la verdad, es actitud propia o de hombres cobardes o de hombres inseguros de la verdad que profesan." 

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"El representante moderno no representa a sus constituyentes - ni siquiera sé representa él mismo."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"El hombre moderno se tambalea y pierde el equilibrio porque se le arrojan pequeñas piezas de supuestos hechos que son oriundos de los periódicos; y, si resultan no ser hechos, eso es aún más propio de los periódicos." 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

«La patria es espíritu. Ello dice que el ser se la patria se funda en un valor o en una acumulación de valores (...)»

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Europa volverá a la Fe, o perecerá". 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

«La guerra es de por vida en los hombres, porque es guerra la vida, y vivir y militar es una misma cosa.» 

Francisco de Quevedo


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Sale de la guerra, la paz; de la paz, la abundancia; de la abundancia, el ocio; del ocio, el vicio; del vicio, la guerra"

Francisco de Quevedo


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Mientras los dictadores suprimen periódicos, los propietarios de periódicos suprimen noticias."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"La carga para nosotros es que no somos gobernados por hombres de ignorancia ordinaria, sino de una ignorancia extraordinaria". 

G K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Nuestros políticos no controlan nuestra política. Incluso los mejores de ellos se ven obligados a un compromiso continuo por la presión de los intereses privados, que también son monopolios públicos; y son estos monopolios comerciales los que rigen el Estado."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"La política se ha vuelto tan primaria en la vida moderna que la gente se mueve más por las promesas que por los cumplimientos". 

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

La Prensa "Se trata de una conspiración de unos pocos millonarios, todos lo suficientemente similares de tipo para acordar los límites de lo que esta gran nación puede saber acerca de sí misma y sus amigos y enemigos." 

Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"El negarse a tomar partido sobre las grandes cuestiones morales es en sí misma una decisión. Es una aquiescencia silenciosa al mal." 

Arzobispo Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Preferiría que un chico aprendiera en la escuela más dura el coraje de pegarle a un político, o que en la escuela más dura aprendiera a refutarlo, en vez de que, obtenga en la escuela más ilustrada la astucia para copiarlo". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"No se puede descubrir si una idea es verdadera o falsa simplemente averiguando si es antigua o nueva. Algunas ideas antiguas son verdaderas, y algunas son falsas. Algunas ideas nuevas son verdaderas, y algunas son falsas. No descubres la verdad con un calendario o un reloj" 

P.K.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"La mayoría de los resultados de la educación moderna son hombres sin educación. Nuestra educación no es educación, toda su tendencia es borrar de las personas las tradiciones de sus padres". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"En la actualidad no somos nosotros los que silenciamos la prensa; es la Prensa la que nos silencia. No se trata de que la gente determine cuánto dirán los editores; el caso es que los editores deciden cuánto sabrá el gente. Si atacamos la prensa es rebelión, no represión."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"La fe del futuro no puede ser económica o científica o incluso moral, debe ser religiosa. Es un completo error pensar que podemos actualizar la religión al hacer que se ajuste a nuestros deseos y a los prejuicios dominantes del momento". 

Christopher Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Una vez que el público se da cuenta qué tipo de mediocres son los políticos, ellos pierden su poder. Una vez que pierden su poder, sus amos ocultos pierden su poder".

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"El criminal más peligroso hoy es el filósofo moderno totalmente anárquico. Comparado con él, los ladrones y los bigamistas son esencialmente hombres morales". 

G,K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"Es imperativo que salvemos al pequeño productor y distribuidor. Es muy importante para la sociedad y, bajo un esquema de propiedad apropiadamente distribuida, aunque su propiedad no sea grande, sería suficiente para su independencia, su dignidad y la seguridad de su sustento."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "Una vez que el público se da cuenta qué tipo de mediocres son los políticos, ellos pierden su poder. Una vez que pierden su poder, sus amos ocultos pierden su poder".
> 
> Hilaire Belloc



Por eso siempre están impulsando el desacreditado parlamentarismo, porque no es en el parlamento donde reside el poder real... Y a fe que lo consiguen, porque la gente sigue yendo a votar mayoritariamente, creyéndose el circo.

Por lo demás, hoy en día, una vez liquidado el sistema de valores del pasado ya hace mucho tiempo (digamos 1812, como fecha clave para el caso de lo que se conoce como España), el sistema actual es el "tradicional", por tanto el reaccionario sería el que quiere perpetuarlo... El pensamiento progresista es el auténticamente reaccionario, porque impide echar abajo el sistema de dominación actual.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

El sistema actual no es tradicional porque lleve mucho tiempo. Es revolucionario porque lo es en el fondo, porque es su ser, porque destruye los cimientos naturales de la sociedad.

"Es preferible la Verdad en soledad al error en compañía."

Santa Teresa de Jesús


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"La desventaja de que los hombres no conozcan el pasado es que no conocen el presente.". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"(Voltaire y Federico el grande) eran cosmopolitas; no eran en ningún sentido patriotas. Pero existe esta diferencia; que al patriota le gusta, aunque tal vez de forma estúpida, su país: mientras que al cosmopolita no le gusta en absoluto ni el cosmos". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

"[Ninguna sociedad puede sobrevivir a la FALACIA SOCIALISTA] de que hay un número absolutamente ilimitado de funcionarios inspirados y una cantidad absolutamente ilimitada de dinero para pagarles". ~ G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Dic 2019)

“El Estado es un administrador, un intendente, y si quiere llevar sus ventajas más allá de ahí, puede convertirse en un tirano o hasta en un dios, pero nunca en un padre.” 

George Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"La metáfora fatal del progreso, que significa dejar algo atrás de nosotros, ha oscurecido completamente la idea real del crecimiento, que significa dejar las cosas dentro de nosotros". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"El aborto es la parodia demoníaca de la Eucaristía del Anticristo. Es por eso que usa las mismas palabras santas, 'Este es mi cuerpo', con el significado blasfemamente opuesto." 

Doctor Peter Kreeft


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"A menos que tengamos un principio moral sobre asuntos tan delicados como el matrimonio y el asesinato, el mundo entero se convertirá en una maraña de excepciones sin reglas." 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

“Es más difícil amar a Dios que creer en él. Por el contrario, a los hombres de este siglo les es más difícil creer en el diablo que amarlo. Todo el mundo le sirve y nadie cree en él. Sublime sutilidad la del Diablo.” 

Ch. Baudelaire.


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

“En lugar de gastar recursos y energías en batallas políticas que están perdidas de antemano, lo que deberíamos hacer es construir comunidades, establecer instituciones y organizar una resistencia astuta que pueda preservar hasta que levante el estado de sitio”. 

Rod Dreher


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"Estas naciones están realmente en peligro de descarriarse en masa, de convertirse en una vasta visión de imbecilidad, con ciudades desplomandoze y campiñas locas, todas salpicadas de lunáticos industriosos" 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

“–Hay una cosa en el mundo moderno que me impresiona violentamente –dijo con solemnidad–. Antaño los malos admitían que obraban mal; hoy los malos se afanan por probar que obran bien.” 

Bruce Marshall


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"El Liberalismo es la muerte de las naciones." 

Arthur Moeller van den Bruck


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"Hemos vulgarizado primero la Navidad y luego la denunciamos por vulgar. La Navidad se ha vuelto demasiado comercial; así que muchos de estos pensadores destruirían la Navidad que ha sido echada a perder, y preservarían el comercialismo que la echó a perder". 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"La gran mayoría de las personas continuarán observando formas que no se pueden explicar; guardarán el día de Navidad con regalos de Navidad y bendiciones de Navidad; continuarán haciéndolo; y algún día, de repente, han de despertar y descubrir por qué".

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

‘Lo peor en el caso de la Navidad es que el Gran Negocio, que representa todo lo que es arrogante y despiadado y feo, se ha esforzado por explotar la Navidad, que representa todo lo que es humilde y compasivo y bello’.

Gilbert K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"Aún en un mundo que naufraga, permanece fuerte y valiente." 

Santa Hildegarda von Bingen


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"Los hombres más grandes de la historia son los más tradicionalistas; es decir, los que no dejan tras de sí más que tradición". 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

"Si usted está a favor de la hegemonía liberal globalista, usted es el enemigo."

Alexander Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

«La revolución es la aspiración universal a la mezcla, a la asimilación, a la muerte".

Konstantín Leóntiev


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

«Es inútil hacerse ilusiones mediante la quimera de cualquier optimismo: en nuestros días nos hallamos en el final de un ciclo».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Dic 2019)

«El tiempo sólo refuerza mi convicción de que era una vida ardua y buena, y de que la guerra, con toda su destructividad, era una incomparable escuela del valor».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

"La libertad es sueño de esclavos. El hombre libre sabe que necesita amparo, protección, ayuda".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

«El marxismo no era más que el pretexto para justificar la libertad de costumbres de la joven generación europea. […] En los jóvenes, la corrupción de costumbres linda con la anormalidad. Su aspecto más frecuente es el homosexualismo».

Curzio Malaparte


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

«La libertad cuesta cara, mucho más cara que la esclavitud. Y no se paga con oro ni con sangre ni con los más nobles sacrificios, sino con la infamia, la prostitución, la traición, con toda la podredumbre y la abyección del alma humana».

Curzio Malaparte


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

"Varias civilizaciones fueron saqueadas porque la libertad le abrió impensadamente la puerta al enemigo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

«Llega el tiempo en que a todos se les planteará la cuestión de saber si el progreso fue un 'progreso' y si no habrá sido, por el contrario, una 'reacción' bastante siniestra, una reacción contra el sentido del universo, contra las auténticas bases de la vida».

Nikolái Berdiáyev


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Dic 2019)

«La base de un mundo no moderno es la tradición, entendida y desarrollada por Ernst Jünger, Martin Heidegger, Carl Schmitt, Jacques Maritain, René Guénon, Alekséi Leóntiev, Julius Evola, Ahmad Fardid y otros muchos representantes de la auténtica metafísica tradicional: la tradición orgánica y atemporal contra el nihilismo inorgánico, sin alma, irreal, de la posmodernidad occidental, esa aberrante y falsa metamorfosis plutocrático-burguesa que amenaza con devorar a todas las civilizaciones del mundo».

Aleksandr Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Aún con todas sus imperfecciones, una de las grandes ideas del hombre ha sido siempre la de retirarse a una celda para ponerse allí, como centinela solitario».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«El combate espiritual es tan brutal como las batallas de los hombres».

Arthur Rimbaud


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Volveré con los miembros de hierro, la piel sombría, el ojo furioso: por mi máscara, se me juzgará de una raza fuerte».

Arthur Rimbaud


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«No veo más que un mundo en ruinas, donde el único tipo de resistencia posible se encuentra en las profundidades de las catacumbas».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Hemos entrado realmente en la fase final del Kali Yuga, en el período más sombrío de la 'Edad Sombría', en un estado de disolución del que no es posible salir más que por un cataclismo, pues lo que se precisa no es un simple enderezamiento sino una renovación total».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«La "revolución sexual" en clave democrática comporta una consecuencia gravísima: hacer del sexo una especie de género corriente, de consumo de masas, lo que significa necesariamente banalizarlo, superficializarlo, hacer que acabe en un insípido "naturalismo"».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«No hay virtud sin actividad viril, luego peligrosa; el hombre se envilece cuando no mira de frente al sufrimiento y la muerte; lo que hace al hombre es la impasibilidad; lo que hace la vida es el acontecimiento, es decir, la aventura».

Frithjof Schuon


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«En el mundo moderno todo está al revés».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«No olviden ustedes, si quieren comprender a Europa, que los verdaderos héroes están muertos».

Curzio Malaparte


----------



## Felson (5 Dic 2019)

"Bajar impuestos es de izquierdas" (Ergo, subirlos es de derechas)
José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«El liberalismo occidental define ahora la cultura, la economía, la información, la tecnología y la política universal. Los valores del Occidente posmoderno han alcanzado su cumbre. De esta forma, todas las identidades que existían –históricas, nacionales, políticas, étnicas, religiosas, culturales– han sido suplantadas por una identidad común artificial basada en el individualismo, el laicismo, el cosmopolitismo, la democracia representativa, el liberalismo económico y la ideología de los derechos humanos».

Aleksandr Duguin


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«La última guerra no será entre viejas ideologías, ni tampoco entre razas, religiones, naciones o civilizaciones. Será la eternidad contra el tiempo. Lo absoluto contra lo relativo. Platón-Heidegger-Guénon contra Epicuro-Descartes-Popper. Lo sagrado contra lo profano».

Aleksandr Duguin


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Desde el punto de vista antropológico, esta revolución capitalista necesita seres sin lazos con el pasado».

Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Hoy la burguesía no es ya de derechas o de izquierdas: es liberal. El liberalismo hoy es económicamente de derechas y moralmente de izquierdas. Aborto, progresismo y gran capital. Eso es precisamente la globalización: Hillary Clinton, la Unión Europea…».

Aleksandr Duguin


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«En cuanto a mí, ya sólo espero a los cosacos y al Espíritu Santo. Todo lo demás es basura».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«La ciudad no es una jungla de asfalto, es un zoo humano. La comparación que debemos hacer no es entre el habitante de la ciudad y el animal salvaje, sino entre el habitante de la ciudad y el animal cautivo. El moderno animal humano no vive ya en las condiciones naturales de su especie. Atrapado, no por un cazador al servicio de un zoo, sino por su propia inteligencia, se ha instalado en una vasta y agitada casa de fieras, donde, a causa de la tensión, se halla en constante peligro de enloquecer».

Desmond Morris


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«El cuerpo del hombre es la casa donde residen sus antepasados muertos».

Gustav Meyrink


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Según la mentalidad de los modernos, la vida más larga es la mejor. Para ellos, una vida corta y heroica es triste, no inspiradora. Como prolongar la existencia indefinidamente es el objeto del "progreso", el heroísmo se considera una idiotez».

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

"Queremos regresar a la antigua morada
donde el ala de un ángel cubría a nuestros padres,
Queremos recobrar esa moral extraña 
que hasta el postrer instante santifica la vida".

Michel Houllebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

«Hemos matado la cultura campesina pero no la hemos sustituido por nada, al menos, por nada noble».

Miguel Delibes


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Dic 2019)

"Así, pues, cuando usted me pregunte qué es lo que hago, ya sabe usted mi respuesta. Estoy aguardando el diluvio y riéndome de los tontos".

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Dic 2019)

"Era patriota. Pero muchas veces los patriotas resultan patéticamente atrasados, con respecto a su tiempo, porque el hecho mismo de preocuparse de los enemigos tradicionales no les deja reparar en los nuevos enemigos." 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Dic 2019)

«No logro consolarme por haber perdido la imagen que me había formado, en la infancia, de mi país. Si supiera dónde la han enterrado, me iría a morir en su tumba, como un perro en la de su amo».

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

«Cuando quiero leer las últimas noticias, leo a San Pablo». 

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

«Cuando no se come a Dios, debe esperarse uno a ser comido por los perros. Ese es el futuro de la Francia apóstata...». 

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

«Se espera la Salvación mediante el sufragio universal porque, habiendo perdido la fe, se cree que un mal árbol puede dar frutos buenos. Ahora bien, el sufragio universal es un árbol de muerte y desesperación. El mal apóstol se colgó de él». 

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

«Afirmo rotundamente que el mundo católico moderno es un mundo réprobo, condenado, rechazado absolutamente, un mundo infame del que el Señor Jesús está completamente harto, un espejo de ignominia en el que uno no puede mirarse sin tener miedo, como en Getsemaní».

Léon Bloy


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

*Las vaginas son grandes y elásticas, no para que quepan penes grandes, sino para que salgan bebés cabezones . Que no les engañen*

( yo )


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

la política es un teatro

( Carmena , hoy en antena 3 con la Griso )


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Dic 2019)

En España , alargan el tiempo de educación de las mujeres , para evitar que sean madres y esposas. 
Realmente no sirve para nada pues nada aprenden, es una especie de convento para que no salgan a la vida real e inicien la creación de una familia.

Pasados los 23 años, se convierten en solteronas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"Contra el hombre malvado
debe salir el bueno bien armado".

Pítaco


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

Progretadas no, por Dios, no a las gilipolleces boomerianas como eso de los conventos, porque la vida real está precisamente en los conventos.


"El heroísmo consiste en resistir, en estar siempre alerta, alegre y fuerte, en medio de esa ausencia de felicidad".

Léon Degrelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"No el pueblo, sino el hombre, es el soberano".

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"Sólo redimirán la ciudad moderna las ortigas que crezcan en sus ruinas".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"Cada acto de belleza es un atentado contra el mundo moderno."


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"¡Veo tantos traidores! No soportan que se diga : «esto va mal». Todo está bien a sus ojos con tal de que puedan glorificarse con el mundo!"

Ana Catalina Emmerick


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"La verdad no tiene nada que ver con el número de personas a las que persuade."

Paul Claude


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"La vida de toda mujer, a pesar de lo que ella diga, no es más que un continuo deseo de encontrar a quien someterse" 

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"Los hombres no viven mucho tiempo sin dioses, pero cuando lleguen los dioses del Nuevo Paganismo, no serán simplemente insuficientes, como lo fueron los dioses de Grecia, ni simplemente falsos; serán malvados. Será satanismo."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Dic 2019)

"La decadencia de una sociedad es elogiada por los artistas, como la descomposición de un cadáver es elogiada por los gusanos."

G. K. Chesterton.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (9 Dic 2019)

"Sí SE PUEDE."

Los Marqueses de Galapagar


----------



## Alarkos (10 Dic 2019)

"El progresismo no es más que la excusa del inepto incapaz de asumir que nunca llegará a ser lo que nunca fue"

yo mismo


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El modernismo es la actitud de quien no cree en lo que cree." 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Quien no vuelva la espalda al mundo actual se deshonra."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Los enemigos de la vida saben que para destruir la civilización cristiana, primero deben destruir a la familia en su punto más débil: el niño".

Jérome Lejeune


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"¿Contemporizar? - Es palabra que sólo se encuentra en el léxico de los que no tienen gana de lucha - comodones, cucos o cobardes-, porque de antemano se saben vencidos."

San Josemaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

¡Pueblo, pueblo, cuántos desatinos, cuántas injusticias, cuántos crímenes cometen en tu nombre los demagogos revolucionarios de hoy en día!"

Plinio Correa de Oliveira


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Dic 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> "El progresismo no es más que la excusa del inepto incapaz de asumir que nunca llegará a ser lo que nunca fue"
> 
> yo mismo



Sencillamente genial, mis felicitaciones y un aplauso.


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Elegancia, dignidad, nobleza, son los únicos valores que la vida no logra irrespetar."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El relativismo es el primer refugio del sinvergüenza."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Los judíos no reconocieron a Jesús. Nos no podemos reconocer al pueblo judío".

Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Debemos venerar la verdad e ignorar la corrección política, que no es la cura para nuestros conflictos, sino la fuente suprema de ellos".

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Me sorprende la hipersensibilidad de algunos hombres, a quienes ofende todo lo que no sean alabanzas."

Erasmo de Rottterdam


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"La función de la Iglesia no es la de adaptar el cristianismo al mundo, ni siquiera de adaptar el mundo al cristianismo, su función es mantener un contramundo en el mundo".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Muchos aman la democracia pura. Parece que no consideran que la democracia pura, como el ron puro, produce intoxicación fácilmente".

John Jay


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Nunca vulgar ante la belleza ni deslumbrado ante la novedad".

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Todo se arregla, menos la muerte. Y la muerte lo arregla todo."

Jossemaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Libertad, sin orden ni disciplina, significa disolución y catástrofe."

Benito Mussolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Aprendí de Sexto: la benevolencia y el ejemplo de una familia patriarcal."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Entiéndase de una vez por todas que la democracia es la celestina ramplona del Comunismo Internacional. Ella es la vía natural, inevitable, obligada que conduce al terror bolchevique, ella es el puente lógico que necesita el marxismo para cruzar e instalarse."

Antonio Caponnetto


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El hombre democrático no da acogida a la verdad. Si alguien dice que hay placeres provenientes de deseos nobles y buenos, y otros de deseos perversos; y que debe cultivar y honrar unos, pero reprimir y someter a los otros, él contesta que todos son parecidos y que hay que estimarlos por igual. Y así vive satisfaciendo cada apetito que tiene."

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Al despojarse de la túnica cristiana y de la toga clásica, no queda del europeo sino un bárbaro pálido."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Es peligroso el hacer ver demasiado al hombre, cuán semejante es a los animales sin mostrarle su grandeza. Es también peligroso hacerle ver demasiado su grandeza sin su bajeza. Es más peligroso todavía dejarle que ignore lo uno y lo otro. Pero es muy provechoso representarle lo uno y lo otro."

Blaise Pascal


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"En los países muy industrializados todos los partidos de izquierda son en el fondo un fraude, pues se proponen luchar contra algo que realmente no desean destruir."

George Orwell


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El mayor enemigo de la izquierda es la realidad."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Los nombres de los izquierdistas célebres acaban de adjetivos insultantes en boca de los izquierdistas."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Las épocas que muestran un anormal interés por la reforma de la sociedad son con frecuencia las que menos se preocupan de la reforma del individuo."

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El verdadero opio del pueblo es la confianza de la nada después de la muerte. El enorme consuelo de pensar que por nuestras traiciones, codicia, cobardías y asesinatos, no seremos juzgados."

Czeslaw Milosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"La verdad objetiva es dogmática, invariable. El error es libre."

Jorge Loring


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"El tímido mundo civilizado, aparte de concesiones y sonrisas, no ha encontrado nada para oponerse al asalto del súbito renacimiento de la barbarie descarnada."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"La élite dirigente de un país no puede ser elegida por la multitud. Intentar seleccionar esta élite es como determinar por mayoría de votos quiénes deben ser los poetas, escritores, mecánicos, aviadores o atletas de un país."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Europa tiene defensas contra la invasión armada, pero no tiene defensas contra quienes invaden sin armas."

Roger Scruton


----------



## M.Karl (11 Dic 2019)

!!Ay de vosotros, escribas y fariseos, hipócritas! porque sois semejantes a sepulcros blanqueados, que por fuera, a la verdad, se muestran hermosos, mas por dentro están llenos de huesos de muertos y de toda inmundicia 

Mateo 23:27

Vosotros sois de vuestro padre el diablo, y los deseos de vuestro padre queréis hacer. El ha sido homicida desde el principio, y no ha permanecido en la verdad, porque no hay verdad en él. Cuando habla mentira, de suyo habla; porque es mentiroso, y padre de mentira.


Juan 8:44


----------



## Periplo (11 Dic 2019)

"_Ahora_ para casa _a hacer la cena_" 

Uno de Santiago....


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"La historia no se equivoca cuando indica que la principal causa de la decadencia de los pueblos es la violación y el abuso de las leyes que gobiernan el matrimonio y la procreación".

Pio XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Lejos de ser un mal social, las familias numerosas son una garantía de la salud moral y física de un pueblo."

Pío XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Que desaparezcan los partidos políticos. Nadie ha nacido nunca miembro de un partido político, en cambio nacemos todos miembros de una familia; somos todos vecinos de un municipio, nos afanamos todos en el ejercicio de un trabajo."

J. A. Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (11 Dic 2019)

"Cambiar un gobierno democrático por otro gobierno democrático se reduce a cambiar los beneficiarios del saqueo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Si, desde el fin del mundo antiguo, hubo una civilización que mereció el nombre de Renacimiento, fue precisamente la de la Edad Media."

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Cuando son muchos los que gobiernan sin justicia, su gobierno recibe el nombre de democracia."

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Los reformadores de la sociedad actual se empeñan en decorar los camarotes de un barco que naufraga."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Si suprimimos lo sobrenatural, lo que nos queda es lo antinatural."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Mientras más grande sea un país democrático, más mediocres tienen que ser sus gobernantes: son elegidos por más gente."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"El rico humilde ayuda a los pobres más que el revolucionario que los usa para abrirse caminos hacia los tronos stalinistas."

Arzobispo F. Sheen


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Dic 2019)

"Ella dice que la violaste y aunque no aporte ninguna prueba al respecto te condeno a 38 años de cárcel" - Jueza del caso Arandina


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

Otra vez, si lo otra vez fue el revolucionario Companys, ahora es la juez... No sé qué coño pinta una juez feminista REVOLUCIONARIA en este hilo.



"Nadie puede ser a la vez buen católico y verdadero socialista."

Pío XI


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"El relativismo representa los cimientos filosóficos de las democracias occidentales."

Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Dondequiera que haya adoración animal, hay sacrificio humano."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"La sociedad humana tal como Dios la ha establecido, está compuesta por elementos desiguales, como desiguales son los miembros del cuerpo humano; hacerlos todos iguales es imposible, pues supondría destruir la propia sociedad."

Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Dic 2019)

"Hasta el inicio del siglo XX, era difícil encontrar un importante pensador político que no se refiriera con desprecio a la democracia. La palabra clave utilizada para describir la democracia era _“multitud desorganizada” _o _“ley de la calle”_, o incluso_ “gobierno de la mafia”_."

Hans-Hermann Hoppe


----------



## Alarkos (12 Dic 2019)

Recuerdo leer de Chesterton en Ortodoxia algo así como que la tradición era el mejor ejemplo de democracia ya que había permanecido inmutable a lo largo de las generaciones sin imposición de consenso.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Dic 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> Recuerdo leer de Chesterton en Ortodoxia algo así como que la tradición era el mejor ejemplo de democracia ya que había permanecido inmutable a lo largo de las generaciones sin imposición de consenso.



«"Tradición" significa dar votos a la más oculta de todas las clases: nuestros ancestros. Es la democracia de los muertos. La Tradición se niega a someterse a la pequeña y arrogante oligarquía de aquéllos que simplemente resultan estar por aquí».

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Alarkos (14 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> «"Tradición" significa dar votos a la más oculta de todas las clases: nuestros ancestros. Es la democracia de los muertos. La Tradición se niega a someterse a la pequeña y arrogante oligarquía de aquéllos que simplemente resultan estar por aquí».
> 
> G. K. Chesterton



Me la había inventado por lo que parece. Lo importante es el mensaje que subyace en ambas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Dic 2019)

las mujeres dejan de crecer a los 16
los hombres dejan de crecer a los 18

Unos 5 años más de margen para lo que se llama maduración y asentar la identidad, la personalidad , los conocimientos adquiridos, las ideologías, las creencias, el carácter , el temperamento Y SOBRE TODO LA VINCULACIÓN DE LA QUE SERÁ SU PAREJA EL RESTO DE SU VIDA. 

Pasada esa etapa, es decir a partir de los 24 años aproximadamente, el período ventana del cerebro se cierra para siempre y se convierte en un bloque de cemento. las conexiones neuronales son algo físico , de la misma manera que no puedes borrar tu idioma materno, no podrás borrar todo lo demás ni reescribir por encima. EL DISCO DURO ESTÁ CERRADO. 

Quien ha pasado esa etapa ya no podrá tocar bien un instrumento, ni aprender un idioma mejor que un niño de 3 años, ni estudiar nada si no tiene una base previa ... un taxista podrá conducir un camión, un médico podrá ser veterinario, un camarero podrá ser un reponedor pero siempre será solapar lo que previamente está grabado. 

Olvidarás todo lo que leas, todo lo que hables , todo lo que te digan , sólo recordarás como te han hecho sentir , para situarte en la jerarquía y detectar enemigos. 

Tu vida consistirá en : buscar comida, asegurarte de tener un sitio para dormir, buscar pareja, intentar engendrar hijos , y si esto sucede volcarse en su cuidado, confiar en 4 amigos ( el grupo operativo para ir de caza ) , detectar a los que quieren engañarnos, proteger a tu familia, proteger tu territorio. 

Todo lo que te hará feliz será lo mismo que a un chimpancé.


----------



## trichetin (15 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> “–Hay una cosa en el mundo moderno que me impresiona violentamente –dijo con solemnidad–. Antaño los malos admitían que obraban mal; hoy los malos se afanan por probar que obran bien.”
> 
> Bruce Marshall



A los poderosos de verdad, esa cita les viene bien.
Paradójicamente, a sus palmeros el mester de progresía, esta de Chesterton les va mucho mejor:

_«*En los días pasados el hereje se enorgullecía de no ser hereje: herejes eran los reyes del mundo, la policía, los jueces; él era ortodoxo. *No se jactaba de haberse rebelado contra ellos; era ellos quienes se habían rebelado contra él. [...] 
*Ahora él dice, con risa consciente: «Supongo que soy todo un hereje», y busca el aplauso de su entorno.* La palabra «herejía» no sólo significa que no se está equivocado; prácticamente implica una mente despejada y valerosa. La palabra «ortodoxia» no solamente no significa ya estar en lo cierto; prácticamente quiere decir estar equivocado. »_
-G.K. Chesterton, _Herejes_


----------



## trichetin (15 Dic 2019)

«Que rutinario sea hoy insulto comprueba nuestra ignorancia en el arte de vivir.»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2019)

gran hilo


----------



## trichetin (15 Dic 2019)

Alarkos dijo:


> "El progresismo no es más que la excusa del inepto incapaz de asumir que nunca llegará a ser lo que nunca fue"
> 
> yo mismo



Acabo de leer esta de Don Colacho y me ha recordado su frase:
_«No logrando realizar lo que anhela, el “progreso” bautiza anhelo lo que realiza.»_


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

“Detrás de ese Estado fallido hay -nunca nos cansaremos de repetirlo, «por más que con el dedo, / ya tocando la boca o ya la frente, / silencio avises o amenaces miedo»- una Constitución nihilista.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

“El liberalismo es (...) el régimen sin fe: el régimen que entrega todo, hasta las cosas esenciales del destino patrio, a la libre discusión. Para el liberalismo nada es absolutamente verdad ni mentira. La verdad es (...) lo que dice el mayor número de votos. Así al liberalismo no le importa que un pueblo acuerde el suicidio con tal que el propósito de suicidarse se tramite con arreglo a la ley electoral."


José Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Las doctrinas que profeso en materias religiosas, políticas y morales, a fuerza de ser antiguas, van siendo nuevas y extrañas a las gentes» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«No ignoro que la presente generación, amamantada al pecho de las revoluciones, afirma todo lo que yo niego y niega todo lo que yo afirmo.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Ha sido dejado a los últimos modernistas proclamar una religión erótica que a la vez exalta la lujuria y prohíbe la fertilidad.» 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"La gran consecuencia de la Reforma Protestante fue el aislamiento del alma." 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«El amor entre marido y mujer es la fuerza que mantiene unida la sociedad.»

San Juan Crisóstomo


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Un factor religioso es necesario como fondo para una verdadera concepción heroica de la vida». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Es necesario sentir en nosotros mismos la evidencia de que más allá de esta vida terrestre existe una vida más alta, ya que solamente quien siente de este modo posee una fuerza irrompible e indoblegable, sólo él será capaz del lanzamiento absoluto». 

Julius Evola


----------



## puaj (16 Dic 2019)

<<Los fascistas del futuro se llamarán antifascitas.>>

- Dinky Winky


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Un artesano que desempeña perfectamente su función es indudablemente superior a un rey que se desvíe y no esté a la altura de su dignidad».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

«Se puede adscribir como hecho nefasto de la 'cultura libre', al alcance de todo el mundo, que el individuo esté indefenso al influjo de todo género, cuando es evidente que no puede actuar ante tales influjos ni es capaz de discriminar ni juzgar según un criterio recto».

J. Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Una cosa injusta sigue siéndolo aunque sea ordenada por el pueblo y sus representantes`, igual que si hubiera sido ordenada por un príncipe. Con el dogma de la soberanía popular hay demasiada inclinación a olvidarlo."

José Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"El político, en una democracia, se convierte en bufón del pueblo soberano."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Solo la verdad tiene derechos; el error no tiene ninguno."

Marcel Lefebvre


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"No hay afirmación más absurda y peligrosa que ésta: que el hombre, por ser naturalmente libre, debe vivir desligado de toda ley."

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Hacen falta familias que no se dejen arrastrar por modernas corrientes culturales inspiradas en el hedonismo y en el relativismo".

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"No se comprende absolutamente nada de la civilización moderna si no se admite antes que es una conspiración universal contra cualquier tipo de vida interior."

George Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Una posición social más o menos favorecida o un trabajo más o menos remunerado no hacen a la persona más digna o indigna. La única aristocracia es la del espíritu, no la del dinero."

Pedro Varela


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Un Estado que no se rigiera según la justicia se reduciría a una gran banda de ladrones". 

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"No sé qué hechizo tiene la tierra natal, que nos encadena e impide que la olvidemos jamás."

Ovidio


----------



## computer_malfuction (16 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "En tiempos de paz, el sabio se prepara para la guerra."
> 
> Quinto Horacio Flaco



"El que quiera la paz, que prepare la guerra".

Publio Flavio Vegecio Renato. Epitoma rei militari.


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"El arte moderno colabora con la miseria en lugar de oponerse a ella".

Alexander Stoddart


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Dic 2019)

"Considero que el estado de cualquier sociedad puede ser fácilmente deducido por las expresiones artísticas que produce. Cuanto más decadente es una sociedad más decadente será su arte."


----------



## Peritta (16 Dic 2019)

España es un montón de mierda que sobrevive a lomos de las inercias de un personaje mayestatico: ...Franco.

(Un burbujo de cuyo nombre no me acuerdo. Que no es que no quiera ¿eh?)




¡Por España!. Y el que quiera defenderla honrado muera.
Pero el traidor que la abandone no tenga quien le perdone, ni en tierra santa cobijo ni una cruz en sus despojos, ni las manos de un buen hijo para cerrarle los ojos.

(Eduardo Marquina)

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"Cualquiera que llegue a la conclusión moral de que el divorcio prepara el camino para el colapso de la civilización debe estar preparado para ser excluido por los Herodes y Salomés de este mundo".

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"Los marxistas definen económicamente a la burguesía para ocultarnos que pertenecen a ella."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"Hay una especie de cristianos, progresistas y evolucionistas que pretenden separar comunismo de ateísmo, con el fin de plantear la posibilidad de un comunismo cristiano compatible con la religión. Tan sólo un necio o un perverso lúcido puede desconocer que la raíz del comunismo es el ateísmo."

Jordán Bruno Genta


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"Sin el poder financiero internacional no hay Revolución comunista triunfante."

Jordán Bruno Genta


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"El mundo dice: «Tienes necesidades, debes satisfacerlas, ya que tienes los mismos derechos que los más nobles y ricos. No tenga miedo de satisfacerlas, al contrario, multiplícalas», he aquí este la doctrina vigente en el mundo. Ahí es donde ven la libertad. Y ¿ cuál es el resultado de este derecho al incremento de las necesidades? Entre los ricos, la soledad y el suicidio espiritual; y entre los pobres, la envidia y el asesinato."

Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Dic 2019)

"Que tus acciones no desmientan tus palabras."

San Jerónimo


----------



## trichetin (17 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "El relativismo representa los cimientos filosóficos de las democracias occidentales."
> 
> Robert Sarah



*“La causa de la democracia resulta desesperada si se basa en la idea de que sea posible el conocimiento de la verdad absoluta, de la comprensión de valores absolutos. [...]
Por tanto, el relativismo es la cosmovisión que la democracia asume.”*
—Hans Kelsen, _Esencia y valor de la democracia_


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"El que quisiere estar muy seguro en tiempo de paz, se encontrará abatido y temeroso en tiempo de de guerra."

Tomás de Kempis


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

«Las hordas de compradores bulímicos que ayer llenaron los centros comerciales, para disputarse como cerdos las baratijas de los centros comerciales, hoy lloriquean farisaicamente, y se manifiestan contra el ‘negacionismo’ del cambio climático».

J.M. Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

«Hay mil maneras de suicidarse: Balzac eligió el café, Verlaine la absenta, el Che Guevara la selva, y Occidente la democracia».

Jean Cau


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"Quería la victoria de Alemania (...) porque representaba en ese momento," con todos sus crímenes", la última oportunidad del hombre blanco, mientras que las democracias," con todos sus crímenes ". ", representaba el fin del hombre blanco". -

Pierre-Antoine Cousteau


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"El hombre no sabe qué destruye sino después de haberlo destruido."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"Quien tiene muchos vicios, tiene muchos amos."

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"Lo primero que debéis procurar es arrancar a los masones su máscara, para que sea conocido de todos su máscara."

León XIII


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "El campesino era el héroe de la Vendée, defendiendo la tradición: familia, patria, catolicismo, rey. Luchaba contra la ciudad. Creo que la ciudad es la Bestia, el Anticristo: el capitalismo. Todos los vínculos naturales se destruyen en la ciudad".
> 
> Aleksandr Dugin



Por eso Roma revento por las ciudades..esta cita es brutal.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

Podrían responder lo que, según Antístenes, respondieron los leones al decreto dado por la asamblea de las liebres sobre la igualdad general de los animales: "A vuestras palabras, liebres, les faltan nuestros dientes y nuestras garras".

Aristóteles. Política. III.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"No hay nada que colme tanto de alegría al hombre como el comportarse de acuerdo con su naturaleza humana. Luego es propio en el hombre amar a sus semejantes, despreciar todo lo que afecta a los sentidos, distinguir lo verdadero de lo falso."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"Llámese comunista al que lucha para que el estado le asegure una existencia burguesa."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"La marca militar se imprime primero en las manos de los nuevos reclutas y cuando sus nombres son consignados en el libro de las legiones pronuncian el juramento habitual, llamado el juramento militar. Juran por Dios, por Cristo y por el Espíritu Santo, y la majestad del emperador."

Flavio Vegecio Renato


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Dic 2019)

"No hay vicio que no encuentre apologistas en una sociedad corrompida."

Antonio de Solís y Rivadeneyra


----------



## Marchamaliano (18 Dic 2019)

Ambas ciertas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Dic 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> "Todas las mujeres se visten para ser vistas: las mujeres ordinarias y vulgares para ser ordinaria y vulgarmente vistas, las mujeres sabias y modestas para ser vistas con prudencia y modestia."
> 
> G.K. Chesterton



En el ADN de las mujeres está el instinto de atraer a los hombres. 
Una vez atraído el suyo, no tiene que atraer a ninguno más 

( yo )


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (19 Dic 2019)

"La mujer tambien es granujilla y se aprovecha del hombre blandengue y le da capones y todo".

El Fary.


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

“El Niño que había nacido, a quienes los falsificadores de la Navidad presentan como un apóstol de la «Paz», venía en realidad a traer la espada y a incendiar el mundo, según declaró sin ambages cuando se hizo mayorcito.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"La promiscuidad sexual es la propina con que la sociedad aquieta a sus esclavos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Es verdad que estoy pasado de moda: mucho de lo que amo ha sido destruido o enviado al exilio."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Cesa de quejarte. Aún no has resistido hasta derramar sangre. Poco es lo que padeces en comparación de lo que padecieron tantos, tan fuertemente tentados, tan gravemente atribulados, probados y ejercitados de tan diversos modos."

Tomás de Kempis


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Si el pensamiento corrompe el lenguaje, el lenguaje también puede corromper el pensamiento."

George Orwell


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Mientras no lo tomen en serio, el que dice la verdad puede vivir un tiempo en una democracia. Después, la cicuta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Aunque el gobierno haga una ley dando permiso a los burros para que vuelen, no por eso a los burros les van a salir alas."

Jorge Loring Miró


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Cesen, pues, de injuriar al Imperio Romano los que se fingen hijos de la Iglesia, al ver como su esposo Cristo lo aprobó al principio y al fin de su vida."

Dante


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Creen los utópicos que, después de esta vida, serán castigados los vicios y premiadas las virtudes. Quien cree lo contrario, no es tenido por un ser humano, puesto que hace descender la sublime naturaleza de su alma a la vileza corporal de un bruto. Tampoco le cuentan entre los ciudadanos, pues si el miedo no se lo impidiese, no cumpliría las leyes ni respetaría las instituciones. 

Podéis estar seguros de que semejante hombre, con astucia o por la fuerza, burlaría las leyes de su país; el cual hombre no teme nada que esté por encima de las leyes humanas, puesto que sus esperanzas no van más allá de la vida de su cuerpo."

Tomás Moro


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Es legítimo que las naciones consideren sus diferencias como una herencia sagrada y las protejan a toda costa."

Pío XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

“Existe ciertamente una verdadera ley: la recta razón, conforme a la naturaleza, extendida a todos, inmutable, eterna, que llama a cumplir con la propia obligación y aparta del mal que prohíbe. [...] Esta ley no puede ser contradicha, ni derogada en parte, ni del todo”. 

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Los textos reaccionarios les parecen obsoletos a los contemporáneos y de una actualidad sorprendente a la posteridad."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Después de experimentar en qué consiste una época prácticamente sin religión. El cristianismo aprende a escribir la historia del paganismo antiguo con respeto y con simpatía."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Donde hay unidad, hay victoria."

Publilio Siro


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"La verdad engendra odio."

Terencio


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Dic 2019)

"Un Dios, un Señor, una Fe, una Iglesia, un Imperio y un emperador."

Constantino


----------



## Manufacturer (22 Dic 2019)

Si tienes un amigo ruso, que suba los audios de la arandina para dejar expuestas la vergüenza de la "justicia" española.

Julio César


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"La imagen de un Medioevo oscuro -y complacido de su oscuridad: por lo tanto, oscurantista- está muy presente entre los sabios de pacotilla que controlan el discurso público y los medios de comunicación". 

Rémi Brague


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"El inmaduro confunde progreso con novedad, mientras que el maduro descubre que el progreso nace de la fidelidad a la herencia recibida."

José ignacio Munilla


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

«¿No véis que cuando lloro sobre la ruptura de una tradición es sobre todo en el porvenir en lo que pienso?, ¿qué cuando veo pudrirse una raíz si siento piedad es por las flores que mañana se secarán faltas de vida?»

Gustave Thibon.


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"¿Fue bueno introducir el divorcio? No me parece que los niños cuyas vidas se desestabilizan por la hipotética libertad de sus padres, estén de acuerdo con ello." 

Jordan Peterson


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"El liberal es un absoluto degenerado, pues basar todos los valores en el individuo es destruir todos los valores. El liberalismo es un veneno, y los que pertenecemos a cualquier tradición o religión, debemos combatirlo».

Aleksandr Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"¿Quién ha visto al "individuo", si no está definido por su familia, su región, su profesión, su idioma, su herencia, su fe?" 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

"La Iglesia es una cosa perpetuamente derrotada que siempre sobrevive a sus conquistadores."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

«Sentado ante una ardilla de plástico roja que simboliza la acción humanitaria en favor de los ciegos, pienso en la inminente putrefacción de mi cuerpo. Pienso también y paralelamente, aunque de forma más imprecisa, en el declive y putrefacción de Europa». 

Michel Houellebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

«La guerra clásica apuntaba al corazón para matar y conquistar, la guerra económica apuntaba al vientre para explotar y enriquecerse, la guerra cultural apunta a la cabeza para paralizar sin matar, para conquistar y enriquecerse por la descomposición de los pueblos».

Henri Gobard


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

«He formulado la hipótesis de que el hombre tiene instinto territorial, y que si defendemos nuestros hogares y nuestras patrias es por razones puramente biológicas: no porque decidamos hacerlo, sino porque tenemos que hacerlo».

Robert Ardrey


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Dic 2019)

«Afirmaba que la historia de la literatura era hueca y vana si no recurría, como medio esencial, a la historia de la religión. En este sentido, exigía siempre a sus discípulos que averiguaran el contenido de fe de un autor, en cuanto fuente de su poder creador».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"La verdadera religión es ascética, monástica, autoritaria y jerárquica."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"A duras penas lograrás corregirte de las cosas a las que te vas acostumbrando tranquilamente."

Publilio Siro


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Toda ley puesta por los hombres tiene razón de ley en cuanto deriva de la ley natural. Por el contrario, si contradice en cualquier cosa a la ley natural, entonces no será ley sino corruptora de ley."

Santi Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Ármate como varón contra las malicias del demonio".

Tomás de Kempis


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"A tí te quiere devorar el mundo, devora TÚ al mundo".

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Los pecados contra la naturaleza, aunque todo el mundo los cometiera, no serían menos reos de crimen ante la ley divina."

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

Una mujer que había enviado a sus hijos -eran cinco- a la guerra permanecía en las afueras de la ciudad y esperaba con ansiedad cuál sería el desenlace de la batalla. Cuando alguien llegó y le comunicó, en respuesta a su pregunta, que todos sus hijos habían muerto, dijo: “Pero no pregunté esto, esclavo ruin, sino cómo va la patria.” Cuando le dijo que había vencido, exclamó: “Entonces, acepto contenta la muerte de mis hijos”.

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

Otra, al oír que su hijo había muerto con valentía y nobleza en el campo de batalla, exclamó: “Sí, era mío.” Pero, al informarse de que su otro hijo se había salvado por un acto de cobardía, dijo: “Pues no era mío”.

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Leyes no escritas, inmutables, de los Dioses: su vigencia no es de hoy ni de ayer, sino de siempre."

Sófocles


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"La virtud será una cierta salud, belleza y
bienestar del alma; y el vicio será una enfermedad, fealdad y flaqueza de la misma."

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Compra libros para sus hijos y lea con ellos, enseñe el valor de los clásicos. Establecerá vínculos que ninguna ideología podrá romper."

Fúria e Tradição


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"El libro más subversivo en nuestro tiempo sería una recopilación de viejos proverbios."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"No hay fanático como el ateo."

G. K. Chesteron


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Me alegra de que construyas así, como si Roma fuera a ser eterna."

Avgvstvs


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Imiten, pues, los generales romanos a los Camilos, Fabricios, Régulos y Escipiones; propónganse a los filósofos en sus estudios a los Pitágoras, Sócrates, Platones y Aristóteles; trabajen los poetas para imitar a Homero, Virgilio, Menandro y Terencio; procuren los historiadores escribir como Tucídides, Salustio, Herodoto y Tito Livio; en fin, tengan los oradores siempre ante sus ojos a los Lisias, los Grácos, los Demóstenes y Cicerones. Pero, viniendo a lo que más nos importa, propónganse los obispos y sacerdotes a los apóstoles por modelos de sus obras."

San Jerónimo


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Ninguna ley es buena sino está fundada sobre las leyes de la naturaleza."


Jacques-Henri Bernardin de Saint-Pierre


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"Todos los que contribuyen al derrocamiento de la Religión, o a la ruina de las Repúblicas y los Reinos, se mantienen en la infamia y detestación."

Nicolás Maquiavelo


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

"El peor gobernante es aquel que no puede gobernarse a sí mismo".

Catón el Viejo


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Dic 2019)

“Ser un reaccionario es hacer una refutación total del mundo moderno.” 

Juan Manuel De Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

«Creo en la superioridad de la forma aristocrática de gobierno, pues considero que es la única capaz de asegurar la creación de esos refinamientos de la vida que la hacen soportable para el altamente organizado animal humano». 

H. P. Lovecraft


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

«En la medida en que el progreso desarrolla el hedonismo y el relativismo moral, y la libertad individual se concibe como el derecho a obedecer a los apetitos, la sociedad no puede mantenerse sino con un poder muy fuerte» 

Bertrand de Jouvenel


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"La gloria fue la recompensa de los duros trabajos de Hércules. Vosotros, los que sentís en vuestra sangre el ardor de los valientes, caminad por la senda elevada que erigió tan magnífico ejemplo."

Boecio


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El hombre honrado, aunque esté sometido a servidumbre, es libre. En cambio, el malvado, aunque sea rey, es esclavo, y no de un hombre, sino de tantos dueños como vicios tenga."

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Si hay que curar a la sociedad humana. Solo podrá curarla el retorno a la vida y costumbres cristianas. Ya que, cuando se trata de restaurar sociedades decadentes, hay que hacerlas volver a sus principios."

Pío XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Igual de dificil es hacer una nación libre sin jueces ni prisiones, como lo es hacer un mundo libre sin juicio e infierno."

Fueron Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Mientras todos los pueblos de Oriente y las ciudades más relevantes de los lugares más remotos de la Tierra lamentan vuestro desastre, y declaran público luto, y se muestran inconsolables, vosotros, ¡a buscar teatros, a meteros en ellos y a abarrotarlos para volverlos todavía más estúpidos de lo que érais antes!

Era esta bajeza y esta peste de vuestras almas, esta perversión de la integridad y de la honradez, la que temía en vosotros Escipión cuando ponía el veto a la construcción de teatros, cuando veía que la prosperidad os podía sumir en la corrupción, cuando se negaba a que estuvierais asegurados del terror enemigo. Nunca creyó él en la felicidad de un Estado de erguidas murallas, pero arruinadas costumbres.

Sin embargo, en vosotros tuvo más poder la seducción impía de los demonios que las advertencias de los hombres precavidos. Por eso los males que cometéis no queréis que se os imputen, mientras que los males que padecéis se los imputáis vosotros al cristianismo."

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"No hay antorcha que más descubra las obras de los sucesores, que la gloria de los antepasados."

Fray Juan Márquez


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El que no piensa en sus deberes sino cuando se los recuerdan, no es digno de estimación."

Tito Maccio Plauto.


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Pues persigo la verdad, que no dañó nunca a nadie; en cambio, sí se daña el que persiste en su propio engaño e ignorancia."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"No es fanatismo estar seguro de que tenemos razón."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El gran resurgir medieval fue un recuerdo del Imperio romano."

C. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Nadie se parece más a los demás que el que se cree diferente."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Sin el aliento de Dios, sin restricciones de la conciencia humano, tanto el comunismo como el capitalismo son repulsivos."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Cada héroe es siempre el único despierto en un mundo de dormidos".

Giovanni Papini


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"¿Qué es vieja esa idea del catolicismo, y por tanto inaceptable? Más antiguo es el sol, y no ha perdido la luz; más arcaica el agua, y aún quita la sed y refresca."

San Josemaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Todos los personajes de la historia que han hecho algo de cara al futuro tenían la vista fija en el pasado."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Los hombres sienten desprecio por la religión; la odian, pero tienen miedo de que sea la verdadera."

Blaise Pascal


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Dudar del progreso es el único progreso."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Las cosas sagradas crean puentes a través de las generaciones."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"No hay enemigo de la patria, que no empiece o no acabe por enemigo de la religión."

Fray Francisco Albarado


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Cada sexo está intentando ser los sexos a la vez; y el resultado es una confusión más falsa que cualquier convención."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El tiempo destruye los conceptos sin fundamento del hombre, pero confirma aquellos que se basa en la naturaleza y la realidad."

Marco Tulio Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Los hombres afeminados buscan ideologías como el feminismo, pues en ellas, encuentran justificaciones para su propia falta de masculinidad."

Felipe Chaves


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Aquellos que no pueden enfrentar el peligro como los hombres son los esclavos de cualquier invasión."

Aristóteles


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Un verdadero patriota no puede servir a varios países y un verdadero religioso no puede servir a Dios y a Mammón."

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El soldado aprende a ser grande en medio de las cosas más corrientes, más sencillas y penosas."

León Degrelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"La identidad europea se manifiesta en el matrimonio y la familia."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"La democracia es hermosa en teoría; pero en la práctica es una falacia."

Benito Mussolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Los que reclaman tolerancia a todo es porque suelen desear ser tolerados en sus miserias."

Ramón Brau


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"El caballero no era beligerante, sino valiente. No era posesivo, sino protector. No era agresivo con otros hombres, sino audaz."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Debes convertirte en otro. ¡EN HÉROE!"

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

_"_La vida más breve y más llena de inquietudes es la de aquellos que olvidan el pasado, miran con indiferencia el presente, temen el futuro."

Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Para defenderse, uno también debe estar preparado para morir; esta preparación escasea en una sociedad educada en el culto del bienestar material.”

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Llaman 'fomentar la cultura' coronar a mediocres."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"La verdad es la verdad (aunque tenga cien votos), y la mentira es mentira (aunque tenga cien millones de votos)."

J. A. Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Un pueblo sin religión al final descubrirá que no tiene nada por lo que vivir."

T. S. Eliot


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Antes que vencer por medio de una infamia, mejor caer luchando por el camino del honor."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Muere con honor quien muere luchando por su país."

Homero


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Aún caído, pelea de rodillas."

Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Sin autoridad no hay libertad."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"La moral tradicional desea ensalzar y humanizar la diferencia entre sexos, mientras que el feminismo desea aniquilarla. Por tanto, el feminismo está en contra de la naturaleza."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Aborrezco al soldado cuyo ronquido es más fuerte que su grito de guerra."

Catón el Viejo


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Para que funcione la monarquia, un hombre debe ser sabio.

Para que una democracia funcione la mayoría de la gente debe ser sabia.

¿Cuál es más probable?"

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Dic 2019)

"Leónidas el hijo de Anaxándridas y hermano de Cleómenes, en réplica a uno que le dijo: "Excepto en que eres rey, en nada te diferencias de nosotros". Exclamó: "Pero no sería rey, si no fuera mejor que vosotros"."

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"En nuestros días más que nunca, la fuerza de los malos es la cobardía y debilidad de los buenos."

Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Los espartanos no preguntan cuántos son los enemigos, sino dónde están."

Agis II


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El hombre es libre, pero no existe la libertad sino dentro de un orden."

J. A. Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El desorden en la sociedad es el resultado del desorden en la familia."

Santa Isabel Ana Bayley


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La auténtica feminidad es una combinación de clase, ternura y virtud. Cuando una mujer posee estos rasgos, un hombre naturalmente querrá ser un caballero."

Jason Evert


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"A las raíces profundas no llega la escarcha."

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Amar a la familia, la verdad y la justicia."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"No es vergonzoso que el hombre sucumba bajo el dolor, es vergonzoso que sucumba bajo el placer."

Blaise Pascal


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El secularismo no ha destruido las cosas divinas, ha destruido las cosas seculares. Los Titanes no escalaron el cielo, pero estropearon el mundo."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (29 Dic 2019)

La TV de Pablo Iglesias censura el escote de Beatriz Talegón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El repugnante arte moderno es producido por los niños mimados del Estado democrático, aquellos que no han tenido que luchar, que no han conocido la guerra y que en su infancia se han ocultado en el regazo del lujo."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"¿Cómo soportar una edad que ha manchado todo lo que en otros tiempos era sagrado?"

Tulio Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"A medida que la sociedad se ha vuelto más urbana y menos religiosa, el culto a la fealdad se ha afianzado."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El relativismo es solución del que es incapaz de poner las cosas en orden."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Las culturas surgen de las religiones; la decadencia de la religión trae consigo la decadencia de la cultura que con esa religión se corresponde."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Mirando hacía el futuro, siento malos presentimientos. Como el romano, veo «el Tíber espumante de mucha sangre»… Sólo la acción determinada y urgente evitará el desastre. Queda por ver si hay voluntad entre el pueblo para exigir y obtener dicha acción. No lo sé. Lo único que sí sé es que callarse ahora sería la gran traición."

Enoch Powell


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

«El heroísmo consiste en resistir, en estar siempre alerta, alegre y fuerte, en medio de esa ausencia de felicidad».

Léon Degrelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Toda civilización elevada decae al obviar cosas obvias."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Yo creo en la discriminación. ¡La discriminación es un bien moral y una ley moral! Es una espiritualidad aristocrática. Por supuesto que discriminas. Usted discrimina quién es su amigo y quién es su enemigo."

Jonathan Bowden


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Jamás indigno de la grandeza de mis antepasados."

Virgilio


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Cuando los cimientos de una familia no están bien puestos, es fuerza que los descendientes sean desventurados."

Eurípides


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Una pintura de Tiziano es como un Leningrado, resistiendo a las fuerzas del mundo."

Alexander Stoddart


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"No discutimos la autoridad. Es un hecho y una necesidad; sólo desaparece para reconstruirse, sólo combate para entregarla a otras manos. Es además un alto don de la Providencia, porque sin ella no sería posible la vida social ni la civilización humana."

Antonio Oliveira Salazar


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"A las almas desgarradas por la duda y el negativismo del siglo les intentamos restituir el consuelo de las grandes certezas. No discutimos a Dios y su virtud; no discutimos la Patria y su Historia; no discutimos la autoridad y su prestigio; no discutimos la familia y su moral; no discutimos la gloria del trabajo y su deber."

Antonio Oliveira Salazar


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La arquitectura es sirvienta de la devoción. Una hermosa iglesia es un sermón en piedra."

Philip Schaff


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"No hay en realidad valor alguno cuando se atacan cosas viejas o anticuadas, como no lo hay en ofrecerse a atacar a nuestra abuela. El hombre verdaderamente valiente es el que desafía a tiranías jóvenes como la mañana y frescas como las flores."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Ahora es la Edad de Hierro. Los bienes se mezclarán con los males. Despreciaran a sus padres tan pronto como envejecen. Se quejaran de ellos, profiriendo frases injuriosas, ni siquiera por los Dioses sentirán respeto. Y a sus ancianos padres les negarán el alimento por haberles criado. No habrá ninguna piedad, ni buenas acciones, sino que se respetará al hombre violento e inicuo. El malo ultrajará al mejor con palabras engañosas, y perjurará."

Hesiodo


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Lo políticamente correcto, la actual herejía mundial que nos ha convertido a todos en cobardes, e incluso en algo peor."

Cardenal Wilfrid Fox


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Al igual que la arquitectura moderna, el socialismo, la liberación sexual y otras mil modas modernas, aquellos que las defienden no extraen otra lección de su fracaso sino la idea de que aún no han ido lo suficientemente lejos."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Para corromper al individuo basta enseñarle llamar derechos a sus anhelos personales."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Es hora en Occidente, de defender no tanto los derechos humanos sino las obligaciones humanas."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Lo que podríamos haber considerado una mentalidad abierta resulta ser una negación de la mente: negación de convicciones y una reacción negativa hacia todos los que las tienen."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Id, hijos de los helenos, id a salvar a la patria, id a salvar a los hijos, a las mujeres, a los santuarios de los dioses ancestrales y las tumbas de los padres: esta es la lucha final."

Esquilo


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Los espectáculos llamados "para adultos" no son para mentes adultas."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Un espíritu valiente luchando contra la adversidad es un espectáculo para los dioses."

Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Todo lo que nuestra tolerancia moderna ha hecho es poner al santo en el mismo calabozo con el heresiaca."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La familia se ha convertido en una institución subversiva, casi una conspiración clandestina, en guerra con el Estado y la cultura patrocinada por el Estado."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"En una sociedad donde no hay algo por lo que valga la pena morir, tampoco hay nada por lo que valga la pena vivir."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Es vergonzoso que mientras tu cuerpo no decae, tu alma sucumba antes que aquel."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Echa una ojeada hacia el pasado, hacia el trastorno de tantos estados poderosos, y de este modo, podrás prever fácilmente lo que será el porvenir. El espectáculo será semejante; todo irá al mismo paso y en iguales condiciones que lo que en la actualidad sucede."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Disciplina, orden, jerarquía, son valores estéticos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La democracia ateniense no entusiasma sino a quienes ignoran a los historiadores griegos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Un hombre valiente también está lleno de fe."

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Es nuestro deber proclamar la verdad: la generación del 68 destruyó pero no construyó. Crearon un vacío que ahora se llena con drogas, turismo barato y pornografía."

Declaración de Paris


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"No quisiera morir cobardemente y sin gloria, sino haciendo algo grande que llegara a conocimiento de los venideros."

Homero


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La ciudad moderna es de contornos imprecisos, irregulares, es como un tumor que se va extendiendo de aquí para allá y para más allá, de tal manera que en una cierta dirección ella creció mucho, y en otra existen aún parques que llegan casi hasta su centro.

La ciudad medieval nos da la impresión de una moneda bien acuñada. Ella está repleta de casas, en un recinto delimitado por un muro y realzado por torres. El límite es definido y claro: para más allá del muro, campo; para dentro del muro, ciudad.

El muro es el resplandor de la ciudad, pareciendo circundarla de una corona hecha de murallas, que le aseguran la posibilidad de defenderse por sí misma y de mantener su autonomía."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Se dice que América, está sufriendo de intolerancia. No lo está. Está sufriendo de tolerancia: tolerancia del bien y del mal, verdad y error, virtud y mal, Cristo y caos. Nuestro país no está rebasado con el intolerante está invadido por los de mente abierta."

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Es natural que la tirania no pueda establecerse sino surgiendo de la democracia".

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Ahora padecemos los males de una larga paz."

Juvenal


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El nuevo paganismo no es nuevo y nunca, en ningún momento, se pareció lo más mínimo al paganismo. Los paganos según esta noción, se pasaban el día tocándose con coronas de flores y bailando en estado de embriaguez, cuando lo cierto es que, si había dos cosas en los que la mejor civilización pagana creía sinceramente, eran en un sentido de la dignidad bastante rígido y en un sentido de la personalidad rígido en exceso."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La verdad es belleza y la belleza verdad."

John Keats


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

“El fundamento de la sociedad radica en el matrimonio; siguen los hijos, después una casa común, en la que todo es de todos."

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"Respeta la raza, la cultura y la identidad de todo pueblo. Al tuyo ámalo." 

Pedro Varela.


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

«Desconocer qué es lo que ha ocurrido antes de nuestro nacimiento es ser siempre un niño. ¿Qué es, en efecto, la vida de un hombre, si no se une a la vida de sus antepasados mediante el recuerdo de los hechos antiguos?» 

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"La virtud une al hombre con Dios."

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Dic 2019)

"El coraje lleva al cielo, el miedo a la muerte."

Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"Frente a una multitud analfabeta o con escasa cultura, un tirano, pero también un revolucionario, pueden lograr resultados sorprendentes. Se encuentran ante una masa homogénea que se dejará mover con sólo una palanca". 

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

“La mejor respuesta a la traición de la vida por el espíritu, es la traición del espíritu por el espíritu, y uno de los grandes y crueles goces de este tiempo es participar en este trabajo de destrucción”.

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"De nuestros antepasados vienen nuestros nombres, de nuestras virtudes nuestros honores."

Proverbio latino


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"Cuando vayáis al combate, ¡pensad en vuestros padres y en vuestros hijos!

Cornelio Tácito


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"El hombre progresista es un poco atrasado en el tiempo, mientras que el reaccionario está un poco adelantado. Suena como una paradoja; pero en realidad es un estado muy práctico e incluso inevitable de las cosas. Los que están detrás gritarán ¡Adelante!; y sólo aquellos que están al frente gritarán ¡Volver!; cuando se ha llegado repentinamente al borde de un precipicio."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"La Revolución Francesa se llevó a cabo en nombre de un lema intrínsecamente contradictorio e irrealizable: libertad, igualdad, fraternidad. Pero en la vida social, sucede que la libertad y la igualdad tienden a ser mutuamente excluyentes. ¡Son antagónicas entre sí! La libertad destruye a la igualdad social -es incluso una de sus funciones- y la igualdad restringe la libertad, porque si no fuera así, no podríamos alcanzarla. En cuanto a la fraternidad, no es de la misma familia. Es solo un agregado aventurado a un eslogan y no es por disposiciones sociales que se puede construir la verdadera fraternidad, sino que es de orden espiritual."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"Hasta fines del XVIII, lo que el hombre agregaba a la naturaleza acrecentaba su hermosura. Lo que agrega desde entonces la destruye."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

"La fealdad del mundo moderno ha necesitado una labor titánica."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Dic 2019)

«Este triángulo de verdades evidentes -de padre, madre y niño- no puede ser destruido, pero puede destruir a las civilizaciones que lo desprecian.» 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La cultura de Europa nació del encuentro entre Jerusalén, Atenas y Roma; del encuentro entre la fe en Dios, la razón filosófica de los griegos y el pensamiento jurídico de Roma. Este triple encuentro configura la íntima identidad de Europa."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La belleza importa. No es solamente algo subjetivo, sino una necesidad universal de los seres humanos. Si negamos esta necesidad nos encontramos en un desierto espiritual."

Roger Scruton


----------



## Forofgold (31 Dic 2019)

Yo aqui veo muchas frases que son muy autenticas y verdades como puños, no se porque las tildas a todas de reaccionarias ¿le estas siguiendo el juego a la izquierda radical? @El Reaccionario

Mira que te daria likes si no las pintaras como malas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Las universidades fueron creadas por monjes cristianos durante la Baja Edad Media. La Universidad fue un fenómeno enteramente nuevo en la historia de Europa. Ni en Grecia ni en Roma había existido nada similar. La institución que hoy conocemos, con sus facultades, programas, exámenes y títulos, así como la diferencia entre estudios superiores y estudios de grado medio, procede directamente del mundo medieval. Según el historiador Lowne Daly, la Iglesia desarrolló el sistema universitario porque era 'la única institución en Europa que mostraba un interés riguroso por la conservación y el cultivo del conocimiento'."

Thomas Wood


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

Forofgold Withoutname dijo:


> Yo aqui veo muchas frases que son muy autenticas y verdades como puños, no se porque las tildas a todas de reaccionarias ¿le estas siguiendo el juego a la izquierda radical? @El Reaccionario
> 
> Mira que te daria likes si no las pintaras como malas.



Aquí quién está siguiendo el juego de la izquierda eres tú, que consideras el término "Reaccionario" como algo malo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Una vez más, fue Dostoievski, quien sacó, a partir de la Revolución Francesa y su odio furioso contra la Iglesia, la lección de que ‘la revolución necesariamente debe comenzar con el ateísmo.’ Eso es absolutamente cierto, pero el mundo nunca antes ha conocido una impiedad tan organizada, militarizada, y tenazmente malévola como la practicada por el marxismo. Dentro del sistema filosófico de Marx y Lenin, y en el núcleo de su psicología, el odio a Dios es el principal impulsor, más fundamental que todas sus pretensiones políticas y económicas. El ateísmo militante no es meramente incidental o ambiguo en la política comunista, no es un efecto secundario, sino el eje central.”

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Nada hace que los hombres sean más imprudentes ni más presuntuosos que la ignorancia de los tiempos pasados y el desprecio por los libros antiguos."

Joseph Joubert


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"El amor al pueblo es vocación de aristócrata. El demócrata no lo ama sino en periodo electoral."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La vulgaridad consiste tanto en irrespetar lo que merece respeto como en respetar lo que no lo merece."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## Forofgold (31 Dic 2019)

Creo que si leyera mas no asimilaria bien toda la informacion, voy a dejarlo en la pagina 26 (empezando por el final para abajo) en otro momento seguire con la lectura.

Este hilo es oro.


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Valor no es simplemente una de las virtudes, pero la forma de cada virtud en el punto de prueba."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La sociedad europea está abandonando rápidamente su herencia cristiana y no ha encontrado nada que poner en su lugar excepto la religión de los derechos humanos. Pero esta nueva religión ha sido separada de la ley natural. Por lo tanto, si usted pregunta qué derechos son humanos o fundamentales, obtendrá una respuesta diferente dependiendo de quién le pregunte, y nadie parece estar de acuerdo con nadie en cuanto al procedimiento para resolver conflictos."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"¿Cómo el artista se preserva, empero, contra las depravaciones de su tiempo, que lo cercan por doquier? Despreciando su juicio. Mire hacia a lo alto, hacia su dignidad y hacia la ley, no hacia abajo, hacia la felicidad presente y las necesidades materiales."

Friedrich Schiller.


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La belleza es reflejo de la verdad."

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"¿Qué dicen los griegos? No tenemos—afirman—una ley que la conciencia conozca por sí misma, ni infundió Dios nada de eso en nuestra naturaleza. Entonces, decidme, ¿en qué se inspiraron los legisladores de ellos para establecer leyes acerca del matrimonio, del homicidio, de los testamentos, depósitos, avaricia, e infinitas cosas más? Los actuales acaso se inspiraron en sus antecesores, éstos en otros, y otros en los más antiguos; pero estos antiguos y quienes al principio legislaron entre ellos, ¿en qué se inspiraron? ¡Evidentemente, en su conciencia! Porque no van a decir que trataron con Moisés y oyeron a los profetas. ¡No serian entonces gentiles! No, es evidente que los antiguos pusieron las leyes inspirándose en la ley que Dios infundió al hombre al plasmarlo, y por ella se inventaron las artes y todo lo demás."

San Juan Crisóstomo


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Una sociedad con derechos ilimitados es incapaz de soportar la adversidad."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La vida es taller de jerarquías. Sólo la muerte es demócrata."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Si la muerte no te encuentra como vencedor, que al menos te encuentre como combatiente."

San Agustín.


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"Considero de sumo interés para todos los hombres, en quienes la naturaleza superior imprimió el amor a la verdad, que, así como se han visto beneficiados por el trabajo de sus antepasados, así también ellos se preocupen por los que han de sucederles, para que la posteridad se vea enriquecida con sus aportaciones."

Dante Alighieri


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"El máximo error moderno no es anunciar que Dios murió, sino creer que el diablo ha muerto."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La fealdad de un objeto es condición previa de su multiplicación industrial."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La tolerancia no es una virtud cristiana. Caridad, justicia, misericordia, prudencia, honestidad, son virtudes cristianas." 

Charles Joseph Chaput


----------



## El Reaccionario (31 Dic 2019)

"La arquitectura es el alfabeto de los gigantes; es el sistema de símbolos más grande jamás construido para satisfacer los ojos de los hombres."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Forofgold (1 Ene 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "No hay natalidad. Estáis siendo invadidos silenciosamente por otras culturas, otros pueblos, que progresivamente os superarán en número y cambiarán completamente vuestra cultura."
> 
> Cardenal Robert Sarah



¿En que año fue esto? esta ocurriendo ahora.

Parece que hace poco segun Twitter, cosa de meses.



Espero que no te moleste, voy a crear un hilo sobre ello.


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"El ataque moderno a la fe tendrá en el campo moral miles de consecuencias perversas y muchas de ellas ya son visibles en la actualidad, pero la consecuencia característica, la que presumiblemente será la más permanente, es la instauración en todas partes de la crueldad acompañada por un desprecio por la justicia."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"Cuando una nación pierde su patrimonio religioso, nace un anhelo de cooperación alimentado por el miedo, cuya meta es la salvación del estómago. En tal caso, la unión social no tiene otra finalidad."

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"Solo las letras antiguas curan la sarna moderna."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## XXavier (3 Ene 2020)

Prefiero la injusticia al desorden... (Goethe)


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"Demagogia es el vocablo que emplean los demócratas cuando la democracia los asusta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

¡Qué tiempo éste, en que uno se ve obligado a envidiar a los muertos!"

Goethe


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"El hombre de antaño no se parecía al de hoy. Nunca hubiese aquel formado parte de este rebaño que las democracia alimentan para la fábrica y el osario."

George Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"El príncipe absoluto puede ser un Nerón, pero a veces es un Marco Aurelio o un Tito; el pueblo es a menudo Nerón, nunca Marco Aurelio." 

Antoine de Rivarol


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"La masonería es una institución judía, cuya historia, grados, cargos, señales y explicaciones son de carácter judío desde el principio hasta el fin."

Isaac Wise, líder rabino.


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"Aquellos que llaman a lo negro, negro; a lo blanco, blanco; son sentenciados por intolerantes, solo los grises pueden vivir."

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Ene 2020)

"En realidad, la naturaleza del hombre no ha cambiado a través de la historia. Basta leer los diálogos de Platón y de Heródoto para ver que el hombre permanece siempre el mismo en su estructura básica."

Dietrich von Hildebrand


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"Las personas ignorantes plantean preguntas que fueron contestadas por los sabios miles de años atrás."

Goethe


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"Los matrimonios tardíos y las familias pequeñas se convirtieron en la regla, y los hombres satisfacían sus instintos sexuales por la homosexualidad o por las relaciones con esclavos y prostitutas. Esta aversión deliberada al matrimonio y a la familia fue sin duda la causa principal de la decadencia de la Antigua Grecia, como lo señaló Polibio en el siglo II A.C, y los mismos factores eran igualmente poderosos en la sociedad del Imperio."

Cristopher Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"Porque las opiniones cambian, el relativista cree que cambian las verdades."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"La religión es la virtud que honra con culto y reverencia a una naturaleza superior, que llaman divina."

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"Todos esto que llamamos historia humana -dinero, pobreza, ambición, guerra, prostitución, imeprios, esclavitud-, es el prolongado y terrible relato del hombre en su afán por hallar algo fuera de Dios que pueda proporcionarle la felicidad."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"La belleza está desapareciendo de nuestro mundo porque vivimos como si no fuera importante."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"El pasado no está muerto ni enterrado. De hecho, ni siquiera es pasado."

William Faulkner


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

"Como lo indica su nombre, la tradición es el don que pasa de generación en generación, la antorcha que, a cada relevo, el corredor pone en manos de otro, sin que la carrera se detenga o disminuya su velocidad. Tradición y progreso se completan mutuamente con tanta armonía que, así como la tradición sin el progreso se contradice a sí misma, así también el progreso sin la tradición sería una empresa temeraria, un salto en el vacío. Se trata de tomar lo mejor del pasado y continuándolo."

Pío XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Ene 2020)

“La moderna cultura de masas –una civilización de prótesis- pensada para el “consumidor”, mutila las almas, cierra al hombre cada vez más el camino hacia las cuestiones fundamentales de su existencia, hacia el tomar conciencia de su propia identidad como ser espiritual."

Tarkovski


----------



## Zelofan (6 Ene 2020)

Buenos aportes pero faltaría la fecha de cada cita para poder interpretarlas mejor 

"Tres son los enemigos de España: la masonería, la revolución y los protestantes".


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

Poner la fecha a todos es imposible.

«Aún cuando el revolucionario pueda llegar a arrepentirse de su revolución, el conservador ya la está defendiendo como parte de su tradición.» 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Unidos, nos mantendremos en pie; divididos, caeremos." 

Esopo


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Algún día cuando toda civilización y ciencia hayan sido igualmente arrasadas, rezaréis por un hombre con una espada."

Robert E. Howard


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Los que titubean ante el esfuerzo es porque tienen adormecida el alma. El gran ideal da siempre fuerza para domar el cuerpo, para soportar el cansancio, el hambre, el frío." 

Leon Degrelle.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Juremos que cuando llegue el momento, sabremos morir como héroes, porque el heroísmo es la única salvación que tienen tanto los individuos como las naciones." 

Pedro Albizu Campos


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Sé, por la experiencia e historias humanas, que todo lo esencial y grande sólo ha podido surgir cuando el hombre tenía una patria y estaba arraigado en una tradición."

Martin Heidegger


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Mientras tengamos una juventud que pelee por todo lo que es fuerte y varonil, nuestro futuro está asegurado."

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"La patria es espíritu. Ello dice que el ser de la patria se funda en un valor o en una acumulación de valores, con los que se enlaza a los hijos de un territorio en el suelo que habitan."

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Una casa será fuerte e indestructible cuando esté sostenida por estas cuatro columnas: padre valiente, madre prudente, hijo obediente, hermano complaciente." 

Confucio


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"La democracia es un falso ídolo, un mero reclamo y una ilusión de clases inferiores, visionarios, y civilizaciones moribundas." 

Howard Phillips Lovecraft


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Las sociedades perduran solo cuando están dedicadas a las futuras generaciones." 

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Quienes hablan contra la familia no saben lo que hacen, porque no saben lo que deshacen."

Gilbert Keith Chesterton.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Gozan los ánimos fuertes en las adversidades, al igual que los soldados intrépidos triunfan en las guerras." 

Séneca


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

«¡La juventud europea tiene que construir nuevas catedrales y crear un nuevo imperio!»

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Las raíces de las civilizaciones no desaparecen mientras no haya desaparecido el pueblo que era la matriz." 

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Ene 2020)

"Mientras yo defiendo la identidad de todos los pueblos, también me rebelo contra el delito de reemplazar nuestro pueblo." 

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"Sé recio, sé viril, sé hombre. Y después... Sé ángel."

San Josémaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"El feminismo liberó a las mujeres de la natural dignidad de su sexo y las convirtió en hombres inferiores".

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"Puede haber malos sacerdotes pero esto no significa que podamos sacar la conclusión de que la Iglesia debe ser terminada y Dios apedreado hasta la muerte. Ciertamente hay monarcas débiles y malos, pero no podemos renunciar a la monarquía."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"La familia es un refugio en un mundo sin corazón."

Cristopher Lasch


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"El comunista odia al capitalista con el complejo de Edipo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"La enfermedad mental específica del mundo moderno es pensar que Cristo no vuelve más; o al menos, no pensar que vuelve.

En consecuencia, el mundo moderno no entiende lo que pasa. Dice que el cristianismo ha fracasado. Inventa sistemas, a la vez fantásticos y atroces, para salvar a la humanidad. Está a punto de dar a luz una nueva religión. Quiere construir otra torre de Babel que llegue al cielo. Quiere reconquistar el Jardín del Edén con solas fuerzas humanas.

Está lleno de profetas que dicen: "Yo soy. Aquí estoy. Este es el programa para salvar al mundo. La Carta de la Paz, el Pacto del Progreso y la Liga de la Felicidad. ¡La UNA, la ONU, la ONAM, la UNESCO! ¡Mírenme a mí! ¡Yo soy!"

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"La herejía de hoy, descrita por Hilaire Belloc en su libro Las Grandes Herejías, pareciera explícitamente no negar ningún dogma cristiano, sino falsificarlos a todos.

Pero, mirándolo bien, niega explícitamente la Segunda Venida de Cristo; y con ella, niega su Reyecía, su Mesianidad y su Divinidad. Es decir, niega el proceso divino de la Historia. Y al negar la Divinidad de Cristo, niega a Dios. Es ateísmo radical revestido de las formas de la religiosidad."

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"El monarca es una persona responsable. No cabe imaginar mayor responsabilidad que la que se tiene ante el Creador. La democracia se basa en la irresponsabilidad que se acrecenta con el secreto de votación."

Erik von Kuehnelt-Leddihn


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"Sólo hay tres seres que son dignos de respeto: el sacerdote, el soldado y el poeta."

Charles Baudelaire


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"Podemos vencer todos los horrores en el momento en que podamos convencer a la gente que la verdad es objetiva. La verdad une. El relativismo separa."

Alice con Hildebrand


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"La forma en el que el mundo tradicional expresó los significados mas elevados del ser fue el mito."

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"En el infierno hay democracia y en el cielo hay un Reino."

Juan de Kronsdtat


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Ene 2020)

"Los pueblos no mueren porque se les combata o conquiste, sino porque se les corrompe."


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

“¡Ay, cómo culpan los mortales a los dioses!, pues de nosotros, dicen, proceden los males. Pero también ellos por su estupidez soportan dolores más allá de lo que les corresponde”.

Homero


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"A veces en una época revolucionaria los hombres prueban cada novedad, se cansan de todas y vuelven a los principios antiguos." 

Russell Kirk


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"Sobre el campanario de la iglesia moderna, el clero progresista, en vez de una cruz, coloca una veleta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"La opresión comienza, según el moderno donde se prohíba alguna inmundicia."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"Cuando la familia es destruida, se destruyen sus perennes tradiciones; cuando éstas desaparecen, el error se sobrepone a toda la familia."

Bhagavad Gita


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"El hombre es religioso por naturaleza, es homo religiosus como es homo sapiens y homo faber. El hombre lleva dentro de si una sed del infinito, una nostalgia de la eternidad, una búsqueda de la belleza, un deseo de amor, una necesidad de luz y de verdad, que lo empujan hacia el Absoluto; el hombre lleva dentro el deseo de Dios."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"La adoración de la Ciencia, la esperanza en el Progreso y la desaforada Religión de la Democracia, no son sino idolatría del hombre; o sea, el fondo satánico de todas las herejías, ahora en estado puro."

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"De ese odio antimonárquico y anti aristocrático nacen las democracias demagógicas, que combaten la tradición, persiguen las élites, degradan el tonus general de la vida, y crean un ambiente de vulgaridad que constituye como la nota dominante de la cultura y de la civilización... si es que los conceptos de civilización y de cultura se pueden realizar en tales condiciones."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"La Civilización Occidental ha perdido sus mitos en pos de una falsa ilusión de progreso, desde la época de la Ilustración llegó el racionalismo, el materialismo, el intelectualismo, a imponerse como modelos de pensamiento. El hombre occidental fue perdiendo sus mitos y sus símbolos, y con ellos también perdió su alma."

Fernando Trujillo


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"Los legisladores y los revolucionarios que prometen igualdad y libertad al mismo tiempo son o bien unos psicópatas o unos charlatanes."

Goethe


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"La verdad, sin embargo, es que el Occidente tiene en efecto gran necesidad de ser defendido, pero únicamente contra sí mismo, contra sus propias tendencias, que si se llevan al extremo, le conducirán inevitablemente a la ruina y a la destrucción."

René Guénon


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (9 Ene 2020)

"Voy a matar a alguien".

Tiburcio conde de Mesegar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"El hombre moderno, en lugar de buscar elevarse a la verdad, pretende hacerla descender a su nivel."

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Ene 2020)

"Nada ni nadie está ya en el lugar donde debería estar normalmente; los hombres no reconocen ya ninguna autoridad efectiva en el orden espiritual, ni ningún poder legítimo en el orden temporal; los «profanos» se permiten discutir de las cosas sagradas, contestar su carácter y hasta su existencia misma; es lo inferior lo que juzga a lo superior, la ignorancia la que impone límites a la sabiduría, el error el que toma la delantera a la verdad, lo humano lo que substituye a lo divino, la tierra la que prevalece sobre el cielo, el individuo el que se hace la medida de todas las cosas y pretende dictar al universo leyes sacadas íntegramente de su propia razón relativa y falible. «Ay de vosotros, guías ciegos», se dice en el Evangelio; hoy día, no se ve en efecto por todas partes más que ciegos que conducen a otros ciegos, y que, si no son detenidos a tiempo, les llevarán fatalmente al abismo donde perecerán con ellos."

René Guénon


----------



## Forofgold (9 Ene 2020)

Yo que me considere anarquista y acrata durante mucho tiempo con @El Reaccionario aprendi que no es la autoridad el enemigo, es la autoridad sin empatia y desprovista de humanidad la que si es el enemigo y la que causa que muchos se conviertan en idelogias como esta, o al menos eso opino ahora.

Que una autoridad sabia y justa es mejor que cualquier democracia, llamese monarquia, presidente, emperador, eso es lo de menos, sobretodo alguien con alma y empatia que comprenda la naturaleza humana y no sea cruel solo por serlo.

Incluso en los videojuegos donde tanto tiempo he pasado he luchado por reyes y otras autoridades, alli lo hacias porque ellos si eran justos, se que son ejemplos normalmente fantasiosos y dificiles de encajar con la realidad, pero por mucho que esten decorados la realidad no tiene porque ser tan distante y desde luego podria ser muchisimo mas hermosa de lo que es ahora.

No creo que alguien tan voluble, borrego e inexperto como yo pueda considerarse reaccionario ni nada parecido, pero desde luego ya se que no soy acrata, y de todas formas tampoco es necesario ponerse una etiqueta para sobrevivir, de hecho se podria decir que ponerse una etiqueta es renunciar a tu individualidad para formar parte de un colectivo, hay colectivos de los que merece formar parte, los naturales como la familia, la religion y la patria, pero no los artificiales construidos por el hombre.

Y veo con satisfaccion que muchos, la inmensa mayoria no son ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, si te acusan de pertenecer a uno de estos dos bandos empleando argumentos expuestos aqui es solo una prueba de que el adoctrinamiento del mundo moderno en occidente ha calado hondo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Históricamente, el movimiento socialista no es más que un mero refinamiento del movimiento liberal." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"El liberalismo, que triunfó con la Revolución Francesa, diseminó en Occidente los gérmenes del comunismo." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Los lugares más oscuros del infierno están reservados para aquellos que mantienen su neutralidad en tiempos de crisis moral." 

Dante Alighieri.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Las naciones mas famosas de la antigüedad especialmente las mas célebres y más sabías, tales como los etruscos, macedonios, egipcios y romanos fueron precisamente las que tuvieron unas formas de gobierno más religiosas. Y la duración de los Imperios ha sido siempre proporcional al grado de influencia que el elemento religioso alcanzó en la constitución política."

Joseph de Maistre.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Nada es mas cierto que nuestras costumbres, nuestra civilización, y todas las buenas cosas que se relacionan con las costumbres y con la civilización de este europeo mundo nuestro, han dependido, durante siglos, de dos principios y han sido, de hecho, el resultado de la combinación de ambos: me refiero al espíritu caballeresco y al espíritu religioso."

Edmund Burke


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"La civilización occidental moderna aparece en la historia como una verdadera anomalía: entre todas las que conocemos de un modo más o menos completo, esta civilización es la única que se desarrolló en un sentido puramente material, pero con una correspondiente regresión intelectual."

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Durante la edad media no existían la comunicación de masas, que en nuestro tiempo han creado un cientiecismo popular, una caricatura de las ciencias auténticas. Los ignorantes eran más conscientes de su ignorancia que ahora."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Cuanto más vemos la democracia, más valoramos la monarquía."

Ananda K. Commaraswamy


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Ene 2020)

"Los de “mente abierta” no quieren la verdad pues la verdad implica obligación, que a su vez implica responsabilidad, y la responsabilidad es la única cosa que los de “mente abierta” están más ansioso en evitar. Evitar la responsabilidad sólo da lugar a la abdicación de la propia voluntad a otro, ya sea a una ideología o a un jefe. La única solución real para los que tienen la “mentes abiertas" para que capten la verdad, implica un cambio en el comportamiento, porque en última instancia es únicamente la verdad la que puede hacerlos libres.”

Fulton Sheen


----------



## Forofgold (10 Ene 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Los de “mente abierta” no quieren la verdad pues la verdad implica obligación, que a su vez implica responsabilidad, y la responsabilidad es la única cosa que los de “mente abierta” están más ansioso en evitar. Evitar la responsabilidad sólo da lugar a la abdicación de la propia voluntad a otro, ya sea a una ideología o a un jefe. La única solución real para los que tienen la “mentes abiertas" para que capten la verdad, implica un cambio en el comportamiento, porque en última instancia es únicamente la verdad la que puede hacerlos libres.”
> 
> Fulton Sheen



"Y conoceran la verdad, y la verdad los libertara."

Jesus (Cristo)


----------



## Shudra (10 Ene 2020)

Recomiendo el blog WrathofGnon.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (10 Ene 2020)

Este es uno de los mejores hilos de Burbuja. Gracias por tomarte tu tiempo en postear tanta sabiduría.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ratziel (11 Ene 2020)

Este hilo es oro puro.


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Ene 2020)

Hoy ha muerto sir Roger Scruton, ideológicamente era conservador (aunque tenía tintes reaccionarios), pero eso en un día como hoy da igual:

"Ser impopular nunca es fácil, aunque serlo por una buena causa es una garantía frente a la desesperación."

Sir Roger Scruton, DEP.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«Si alguien se atreve a maldecir la fe cristiana, nosotros la defenderemos con la espada».

San Luis de Francia


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«El mundo moderno: una Atlántida sumergida en un basurero».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«Como muchos en mi generación, yo era un rebelde; pero un “meta-rebelde", por así decirlo, en rebelión contra la rebelión».

Sir Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«El pasado es mucho más inofensivo que el futuro. El progreso lo justifica todo, mientras que la Tradición no exige ninguna justificación. Desde un punto de vista racional, la idealización del futuro es extremadamente peligrosa».

Sir Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"Enfurecer al hombre típicamente moderno es indicio seguro de haber acertado."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## rama_ka (13 Ene 2020)

*"Trata de arrancarlooooo; trata de arrancarlo, Carlos *

*Trata de arrancarlo; trata de arrancarlo por Dios

Me cago en su puta madreeeee*

*cangdios mppf qunvst pmfmm"*.


Don Luis Rodríguez-Arrás Moya


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«Nadie por honrado que sea, puede con leyes, enderezar un país de hombres depravados. El orden político se apoya en el orden religioso, y toda la sociedad toma consistencia de una religión. Toda sociedad ha sido organizada sobre una mística». 

Leonardo Castellani.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«Las cosas contra natura no pueden engendrar nada, ni siquiera monstruos; aunque sí pueden producir monstruosidades».

Padre Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

“El modernismo es la última evolución del protestantismo liberal y es la herejía más sutil y compleja que ha existido y puede existir, de modo que sin duda será la religión del Anticristo...” 

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«¿Resucitar? No conozco ninguna nación que haya resucitado; sanado, sí. Tratemos de no morir para poder ser sanados».

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«La máxima libertad nace del máximo rigor; porque el hombre es más libre a medida que es más fuerte, y la obsesión de la libertad, prueba la máxima debilidad de la mente».

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«El filosofismo, iluminismo, ilustración, liberalismo, progresismo —y ahora "democratismo"— entró en España y la afrancesó y desespañolizó, donde no entraron ni Lutero ni Calvino, de quienes salieron estotros, peores si cabe».

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"En verdad, el hombre no puede ser un animal por la misma razon que no puede ser un ángel: porque es un hombre."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"La pintura y el tatuaje del cuerpo es una vuelta al animalismo."

Goethe


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"La humanidad puede vivir sin la ciencia, puede vivir sin pan, pero nunca podría vivir sin belleza, porque entonces al mundo no le quedará nada que hacer. ¡Ahí está el secreto! ¡Ahí está toda la historia! ¿Sabéis eso, los que os reís de mí? ¡Se hundiría en la barbarie, no podría inventar ni siquiera un clavo!"

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"Es de temer que la revolución, como Saturno, acabará devorando a sus propios hijos."

Pierre Victurnien Vergniaud


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

«Si la revolución socialista no fuera otra cosa que la implantación de un nuevo orden en lo económico, no nos asustaríamos. Lo que pasa es que la revolución socialista es algo mucho más profundo. Es el triunfo de un sentido materialista de la vida y de la Historia; es la sustitución violenta de la Religión por la irreligiosidad; la sustitución de la Patria por la clase cerrada y rencorosa; la agrupación de los hombres por clases, y no la agrupación de los hombres de todas las clases dentro de la Patria común a todos ellos; es la sustitución de la libertad individual por la sujeción férrea a un Estado que no sólo regula nuestro trabajo, como un hormiguero, sino que regula también, implacablemente, nuestro descanso. Es todo esto. Es la venida impetuosa de un orden destructor de la civilización occidental y cristiana; es la señal de clausura de una civilización que nosotros, educados en sus valores esenciales, nos resistimos a dar por caducada»

José Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"El mundo occidental se halla tan intoxicado por el marxismo, que no se da cuenta que ha llegado a pensar en categorías marxistas; no se da cuenta de que ha consentido que toda la lucha se desarrolle en el plano ideológico del adversario. Al materialismo marxista no se le opone hoy día una actitud espiritual, sino que se le contesta con otra afirmación materialista de principios, con otra clase de materialismo."

Horia Sima


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Ene 2020)

"Un ejemplo basta para explicar hasta qué punto el mundo civilizado ha caído en manos del materialismo. El hambre se puede superar fácilmente: con dinero. Al mismo mecanismo —dinero a cambio de mercancías— se somete quien en su depresión o su desesperación acude a su psiquiatra: pasa por una sesión, aligera su alma por dinero y después quizá incluso se sienta mejor, de forma parecida a quienes en un burdel compran «amor», a pesar de que el amor no se puede comprar con dinero, al igual que la paz del alma."

Andrei Tarkovsky


----------



## Pollepolle (13 Ene 2020)

Vivaaan las caenaaas!! Mueraaa la inteligencia!!

Arbeit marcht frei.


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"Hijos a morir hemos venido, o a vencer si el cielo lo dispone. No deis ocasión para que el enemigo os pregunte con arrogancia impía ¿Donde está vuestro Dios? Pelead en su santo nombre, porque muertos o victoriosos, habréis de alcanzar la inmortalidad."

Don Juan de Austria


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

«Queremos un Paraíso difícil, erecto, implacable; un Paraíso donde no se descanse nunca y que tenga, junto a las jambas de las puertas, ángeles armados con espadas».

José Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"Idolatría del Progreso, con el cual creyeron que harían en poco tiempo otro Paraíso Terrenal; y he aquí que el Progreso es el Becerro de Oro que sume a los hombres en la miseria, en la esclavitud, en el odio, en la mentira, en la muerte."

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"La hombre moderno ha tomado todas las precauciones para evitar lo sublime."

Abel Bonnard


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"El arte es el más peligroso fermento reaccionario en una sociedad democrática, industrial y progresista."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

“En el mundo la pereza se llama la tolerancia, pero en el infierno se llama desesperación. Acompaña todos los otros pecados y es su peor castigo. Es el pecado que no cree en nada, no le importa nada, no busca saber nada, no interfiere con nada, no disfruta nada, no ama nada, no odia nada, no encuentra propósito en nada, no tiene nada para vivir y se queda vivo solamente porque no hay nada para que moriría. Lo hemos sabido muy bien por muchos años. Tal vez la única cosa que no hemos sabido sobre la pereza es que es un pecado mortal.”

Dorothy L. Sayers


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

“Lo que ya Goethe dijo en el Fausto, George Lucas lo ha plasmado en un lenguaje moderno: la advertencia de que la tecnología no nos salvará. Nuestras computadoras, nuestras herramientas y máquinas no son suficientes. Hemos de apoyarnos en nuestra intuición, en nuestro ser más genuino”.

Joseph Campbell


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"Lo más importante de todo es el patrimonio espiritual, porque lleva el sello de la eternidad, trasciende todos los tiempos. Hoy los antiguos griegos están con nosotros; no por sus físicos, ni por su riqueza material, sino por su cultura."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"Los hombres no pueden más que perder sus cadenas."

Manifiesto comunista

"Los que le quitan al hombre sus cadenas solo liberan a un animal."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"La tolerancia consiste en una firme decisión de permitir que insulten todo lo que pretendemos querer y respetar, siempre que no amenacen nuestras comodidades materiales.

El hombre moderno, liberal, demócrata, progresista, siempre que no le pisen los callos, tolera que le empuerquen el alma."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"El cristianismo es guerrero, solo que no por odio, sino por pasión del bien. En cada cristiano late el impulso de Don Quijote."

José Vasconcelos


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

“Si el Catolicismo fuera un enemigo de la Patria, no sería una religión divina. La Patria es un nombre que trae a nuestra memoria los recuerdos más queridos, y bien sea porque llevamos la misma sangre que aquellos nacidos en nuestro propio suelo, o bien debido a la aún más noble semejanza de afectos y tradiciones, nuestra Patria es no sólo digna de amor, sino de predilección."

San Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"Los parlamentos democráticos no son recintos donde se discute, sino dónde el absolutismo popular registra sus edictos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

“Hemos visto que, a causa de su obsesión por la prosperidad económica, el Japón de la posguerra ha renegado de sus propios orígenes, ha renegado del espíritu nacional, ha corrido hacia lo nuevo olvidando la tradición, ha caído en una hipocrecía utilitarista y ha precipitado su alma hacia un terrible vacío."

Yukio Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (14 Ene 2020)

"El populismo es una palabra utilizada por la izquierda para señalar al pueblo cuando esté no le escucha."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"¿Quién se volvería inteligente por leer a Voltaire?"

Kurt Gödel


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"Los dioses no se van; el ateísmo no conseguirá nunca desterrar del corazón humano ese sentimiento indeleble que palpita en el fondo de su ser, pues, a una nueva concepción teísta que destruya, surgirá potente otra nueva que todo lo avasalle y que tenga firmes y perpetuos adoradores."

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"Solo hay un aventurero en el mundo, como puede verse con diáfana claridad en el mundo moderno: el padre de familia. Los aventureros más desesperados son nada en comparación con él. Todo en el mundo moderno está organizado contra ese loco, ese imprudente, ese visionario osado, ese varón audaz que hasta se atreve en su increíble osadía a tener mujer y familia. Todo está en contra de ese hombre que se arriesga a fundar una familia."

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"El valor es el viento que conduce a costas lejanas, la llave de todos los tesoros, el martillo que forja grandes imperios, el escudo sin el cual no existe cultura."

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"Solo la religión puede ser popular sin ser vulgar." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

El ateísmo justifica la Fe de personajes ilustres alegando un supuesto miedo a la Inquisición. La historia dice lo contrario.

"Guercino dedicaba muchas mañanas a la oración; Bernini realizaba frecuentes retiros y practicaba los Ejercicios Espirituales de san Ignacio; Rubens iba a Misa todos los días antes de comenzar su trabajo. Esta conformidad no obedecía al miedo a la Inquisición, sino a la sencilla creencia de que la vida de los hombres debía regirse por la fe que inspiraba a los grandes santos de la generación precedente”. 

Kenneth Clark


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

Poned a las gentes a la vista de las pirámides de Egipto, y os dirán: "Por aquí ha pasado una civilización grandiosa y bárbara."

Ponedlas a la vista a la vista de las estatuas griegas y de los templos griegos, y os dirán: "Por aquí ha pasado una civilización graciosa, efímera y brillante."

Ponedlas a la vista de un monumento romano, y os dirán: "Por aquí ha pasado un gran pueblo". 

Ponedlas a la vista de una catedral, y al ver tanta majestad unida a tanta belleza, tanta grandeza unida a tanto gusto, tanta gracia junta con una hermosura tan peregrina, tan severa unidad en tan rica variedad, tanta mesura junta con tanto atrevimiento, tanta morbidez en las piedras, y tanta suavidad e sus contornos, y tan pasmosa armonía entre el silencio y la luz, las sombras y los colores, os dirán: "Por aquí ha pasado el pueblo más grande de la Historia y la más portentosa de las civilizaciones humanas; ese pueblo ha debido de tener del egipcio lo grandioso, del griego lo brillante, del romano lo fuerte; y sobre lo fuerte, lo brillante y lo grandioso, algo que vale más que lo grandioso, lo fuerte y lo brillante: lo inmortal y lo perfecto".

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"Una época histórica capaz de producir tan magníficas obras de arquitectura no puede ser tan oscura y yerma como a menudo se ha definido a la Edad Media."

Thomas Woods


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

“La belleza importa. La profanación y el nihilismo son crímenes, y debemos encontrar el camino para exaltar nuestro mundo y darle un significado más allá de lo mundano.”

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (16 Ene 2020)

"Aquel que era tan tolerante con respecto al error hasta el punto de negar que hubiera una verdad absoluta, era el que habría de crucificar la Verdad."

Fulton Sheen


----------



## Tusade (16 Ene 2020)

"¡Oh cuán dañoso es el mal ejemplo! Esta misma filosofía en la revolución francesa tentaba a sus sectarios como en otro tiempo se tentó al Redentor: si postrado me adoráis yo os ensalzaré en todos los destinos, os haré dueños de todas las contribuciones del Estado, haré que los ejércitos sean el juguete de vuestros caprichos, que el Clero y la Nobleza sirvan de alfombra a vuestra exaltación: que el continuo gemido del empleado, de la viuda, de la huérfana, sirvan de placer a vuestro insensible corazón, infundiré el terror, para que ninguno ose impugnaros: sembraré el desorden, para que ninguno acierte a dónde dirigir sus quejas: insultaré a los buenos por escrito y de palabra, para que sellen sus labios: alucinaré al Pueblo con lo que más dista de nuestros deseos: la voz de igualdad (siempre imaginaria), la de libertad (siempre una quimera en sociedad donde no manda la razón), la exención de cargas sin las que no puede existir un Estado: la irreligiosidad (detestada aún entre las Naciones más incultas) serán resortes prevenidos, para que corráis desenfrenados: os libertaré de la impugnación, y todo, todo será para vosotros, sin que de vuestra parte pongáis más que la animosidad y ciega condescendencia a mis proyectos, ¡infernal tentativa para almas no ensayadas en la fidelidad monárquica!"

Manifiesto de los Persas: Manifiesto de los Persas - Wikisource


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Para disponer de un mundo para sí, el hombre profano ha desacralizado el mundo en el que vivieron sus antepasados."

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"La gente medieval nunca se preocupó por ser medieval; las personas modernas se preocupan horriblemente por ser modernas."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Considerad vuestra simiente: hechos no fuisteis para vivir como brutos, sino para perseguir virtud y conocimiento.“

Dante


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"En ningún otro ámbito cultural existe una música de igual grandeza a la nacida en el ámbito de la fe cristiana: desde Palestrina a Bach, de Hendel hasta Mozart, Beethoven y Bruckner. La música occidental es algo único, que no tiene iguales en otras culturas. Esto nos debe hacer pensar."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Los seres humanos de ahora han puesto su corazón en cosas completamente diversas: máquinas, descubrimientos científicos, riquezas, dominio de las fuerzas naturales y de las extensiones de la tierra. Ya no sienten el arte como una necesidad vital, espiritual, como sucedía en los siglos pasados."

Giovanni Papini


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Para liquidar a las naciones, lo primero que se hace es quitarles la memoria. Se destruyen sus libros, su cultura, su historia. Y luego viene alguien y les escribe otros libros, les da otra cultura y les inventa otra historia. Entonces la nación comienza otra vez a olvidar lo que es y lo que ha sido."

Milan Kundera


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Hemos puesto demasiadas esperanzas en la política y en las reformas sociales, sólo para descubrir que terminamos despojados de nuestra posesión más preciada: nuestra vida espiritual, que está siendo pisoteada por la jauría partidaria en el Este y por la jauría comercial en Occidente."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Pero existe (como descubrieron los más grandes entre los antiguos griegos) cierta indisoluble Trinidad constituida por la Verdad, la Belleza y la Bondad. No se puede negar o atacar a una de ellas sin, simultáneamente, negar o atacar a las otras dos. En consecuencia, con el avance de este nuevo y tremendo enemigo de la Fe y de toda la civilización que la Fe produce, lo que se viene no es tan sólo un desprecio por la belleza sino un odio hacia ella; e inmediatamente después, pisándole los talones, aparece el desprecio y el odio a la virtud."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"En una palabra: o bien nosotros, los de la Fe, nos convertiremos en una pequeña isla, perseguida y desdeñada, en medio de la humanidad; o bien seremos capaces de hacer oír al final de la contienda el antiguo grito de batalla: _¡Christus Imperat!_"

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Hace falta una cruzada de virilidad y de pureza que contrarreste y anule la labor salvaje de quienes creen que el hombre es una bestia."

Josemaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"En una época de fe en declive, el arte lleva el testimonio duradero del hambre espiritual y los anhelos inmortales de nuestra especie. Por lo tanto, la educación estética es más importante hoy que en cualquier otro momento de la historia."

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"La Tradición es el río vivo que se remonta a los orígenes, el río vivo en el que los orígenes están siempre presentes. El gran río que nos lleva al puerto de la eternidad."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## UNGERN (17 Ene 2020)

"Nosotros entendemos que sea divino aquello que es realmente tal, a saber, la Ciencia Sagrada, cuyos depositarios son los Sacerdotes y cuyos defensores son los Guerreros: esta es la Tradición Romana: restituir al hombre su dignidad, reconducirlo, a través de la contemplación y la acción, en la medida de las propias fuerzas que varían según los individuos, al Principio Supremo que solo es y sin el cual nada sería de aquello que existe."

(...)

"Nosotros pensamos que unos pocos hombres de _buena voluntad_ pueden conducir a buen fin esta _guerra sant_a: no es necesario, lo que sería por otra parte imposible, que todos alcancen la consciencia de las verdades tradicionales en el mismo grado y en la misma medida, que ellas son difíciles, profundas e inconmensurables. Pero si cada uno de estos individuos cumpliese jerárquicamente su obra, primero en sí y luego junto a los otros, nosotros pensamos que en un período no largo pero tampoco muy breve, Europa podría conducir al mundo a un equilibrio soberbio donde se afirmaría verdaderamente la potencia divina del hombre. "

Guido de Giorgio.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Hay que crear una opinión pública nueva, privada y libremente. La existente esta mantenida por la prensa, la propaganda, la organización y las influencias financieras y de otra clase que están a su disposición. Este modo contranatural de propagar ideas tiene que ser contrarrestado por el modo natural, que va de hombre a hombre y fía únicamente en la verdad de nuestras ideas y en la receptividad del oyente para la verdad nueva."

Alberto Schweitzer


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"El bajo cifrado es el fundamento más preciado de la música. Se ejecuta con ambas manos: la izquierda toca las notas prescritas, mientras que la derecha añade consonancias y disonancias, haciendo una agradable armonía para la gloria de Dios. Como toda música, el bajo cifrado no tiene otro objeto que la gloria de Dios y la recreación del alma; donde esto no se tiene en cuenta, no hay música verdadera, sino solo un clamor infernal.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Los antiguos veían en el héroe histórico o mítico, en Alejandro o en Aquiles, el módulo de la vida humana. El gran hombre era paradigmático, su existencia ejemplar. El patrón del demócrata, por el contrario, es el hombre vulgar. El modelo democrático debe rigurosamente carecer de atributo admirable."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"En otras épocas, aunque los hombres perdieran la virtud, no dejaban de admirarla; aunque huyeran del campo de batalla cuando más necesario era el valor, admiraban la héroe que luchaba y sufría, aunque tiraran el mapa del camino de la vida, seguían persuadidos de la necesidad de usarlos. Pero en nuestra generación los hombres buscan las sombras hasta en las más radiantes virtudes. Puede perdonarse a una civilización que vea el lado bueno de lo malo, pero ¿no debe examinar su conciencia cuando empieza a tener el lado malo de lo bueno?"

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Cuando los estados dijeron: 'La religión es asunto privado', la irreligión se convirtió en asunto público."

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Para que exista un derecho tiene que existir una jerarquía y la primera jerarquía procede de la autoridad: la de Dios sobre el hombre, la del bien sobre el mal, la de los padres sobre los hijos."

Eduardo Gómez Mel


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

«Decís vosotros que los tiempos son malos, sed vosotros mejores y los tiempos serán mejores: vosotros sois el tiempo».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Si la expresión de Chesterton, “la máquina redonda ha perdido la cabeza”; si el hombre ha sido reducido a correr tras los pedazos dispersos de su ser, es que hemos olvidado que este mundo no lleva en sí su principio de unidad. El primer efecto del olvido de lo trascendente es la ruina de lo temporal. Esta ley se verifica hoy con una salvaje evidencia en nuestros cuerpos maltrechos y en nuestras almas descentradas."

Gustavo Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"La patria es la prolongación de la familia."

Carlos de Foucauld


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

“La palabra ‘herejía’ no sólo ya no significa estar errado: prácticamente significa tener la cabeza clara y ser valiente. La palabra ‘ortodoxia’ no sólo ya no significa estar en lo correcto, sino que prácticamente significa estar errado. Todo esto puede significar una cosa, y solamente una: que a la gente no le preocupa tanto estar filosóficamente en lo correcto.”

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

“La tesis de la soberanía popular entrega, a cada hombre, la soberana determinación de su destino. Soberano, el hombre no depende sino de su caprichosa voluntad. Totalmente libre, el solo fin de sus actos es la expresión inequívoca de su ser. La rapiña económica culmina en un individualismo mezquino, donde la indiferencia ética se prolonga en anarquía intelectual. La fealdad de una civilización sin estilo patentiza el triunfo de la soberanía promulgada, como si una vulgaridad impúdica fuese el trofeo apetecido por las faenas democráticas. En las llamas de la proclamación inepta, el individuo arroja, como ropajes hipócritas, los ritos que lo amparan, las convenciones que lo abrigan, los gestos tradicionales que lo educan. En cada hombre liberado, un simio adormecido bosteza, y se levanta.”

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"Es chocante comprobar que a veces se ha presentado la _liberación sexual_ como si fuera un sueño comunitario, cuando en realidad se trataba de un nuevo escalón en la progresiva escalada histórica del individualismo. Como indica la bonita palabra francesa _ménage_, la pareja y la familia eran el último islote del cristianismo en el seno de la sociedad liberal. La liberación sexual provocó la destrucción de esas comunidades intermediarias, las últimas que separaban al individuo del mercado. Este proceso de destrucción continúa en la actualidad.”

Michel Houellebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"No hay más que dos maneras serias de vivir: la manera religiosa y la manera militar o, si se prefiere, una sola, porque no hay religión que no sea una milicia, ni milicia que no esté caldeada por el sentimiento religioso."

José Antonio Primo de Rivera


----------



## trichetin (17 Ene 2020)

«La literatura toda es contemporánea para el lector que sabe leer.»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila

«La Humanidad no ha conocido más que un sistema político: el mando de unos pocos [...]
En occidente, el género ahora predominante es la democracia, una de sus especies más extendidas es la partitocracia»
-Gonzalo Fernández de la Mora


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2020)

"En el mundo moderno no se enfrentan ideas contrarias sino meros candidatos a la posesión de los mismo bienes."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## UNGERN (18 Ene 2020)

El cristiano está llamado a ser "rey" , o sea, hombre realizado, hombre perfecto. El Hombre perfecto es el Cristo arquetipo de nuestra realización espiritual; pero ésta se lleva a cabo en el plano temporal y en el marco de la sociedad visible. A esta sociedad se le da el Rey, primer hombre del reino, que encarna y simboliza el camino de la espiritualización en medio dela vida temporal, no como individuo, sino como principio encarnado, como imagen de Cristo, modelo que hay que alcanzar a través del rey. Contemplando al rey, el súbdito contempla la imagen idealizada de aquello en lo que él debe convertirse, es decir, "hijo de Dios"; allí contempla y admira la imagen de su propia persona virtualmente glorificada y vuelta semejante a Cristo. Entonces ya no tiene más que guardar en sí el recuerdo de esa imagen para convertirla en guía y objeto de su vida. 

Jean Hani


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

Ya ha venido el troll de las milis, los raperos y las hamburguesas.

«El combate espiritual es tan brutal como la batalla de los hombres; pero la visión de la justicia es sólo placer de Dios».

Arthur Rimbaud


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«La sociedad, si no es religiosa, será supersticiosa; si no cree cosas razonables, las creerá extravagantes; si no tiene una religión bajada del cielo, la tendrá forjada por los hombres».

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«Los padres tienen el derecho natural de educar a sus hijos; deben rechazar cualquier atentado en esta materia, conseguir que quede en sus manos la educación cristiana de sus hijos, y apartarlos de las escuelas en que corren peligro de beber el veneno de la impiedad».

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«Por encima de todo y en todos los tiempos, uno no debe prometerse demasiado de los cambios económicos, políticos y espirituales; cada flor tiene su tiempo, y la mayoría de las veces, muy breve».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«La Iglesia se hará pequeña. Tendrá que empezar todo desde el principio».

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

"Ya que nada nos queda sino grandes recuerdos, no los despreciemos; que estos en una nación son como en una familia caída los títulos de su antigua nobleza; elevan el espíritu, fortifican en la adversidad, y sirven a preparar un nuevo porvenir." 

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«¿Qué es la nación española, ni ninguna otra, considerada en una sola generación y en un solo día de elecciones generales? Nada.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

«Aun con todas sus imperfecciones, una de las grandes ideas del hombre ha sido siempre la de retirarse a una celda para ponerse allí, como centinela solitario, al servicio de la totalidad».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

"De los altares olvidados han hecho su morada los demonios." 

Ernst Jünger.


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

“El único enemigo que había que abatir era el hombre blanco heterosexual católico, el único al que se le hace cargar con el peso del pecado mortal de la esclavitud, de la pedofilia, del capitalismo, al que se le prohíben los comportamientos más naturales de la virilidad”

Eric Zemmour


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 Ene 2020)

“Lo que no comprenden nuestros progresistas es que el futuro no está gobernado por las curvas económicas, sino por las curvas demográficas. África, una tierra vacía de cien millones de habitantes en 1900, será un mapa lleno a rebosar de dos mil millones de habitantes en 2050.”

Eric Zemmour


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Para descubrir al tonto no hay mejor reactivo que la palabra medieval. Inmediatamente se ve rojo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Solo hay un modo concebible en la que los hombres comunes puedan alguna vez gobernar. Y ese es permitir que cada uno de ellos gobierne algo en lugar de pretender que gobierne todo."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"En cada hombre liberado, un simio adormecido bosteza, y se levanta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Las personas con ideas liberales están convencidas de que si cada cual dice lo que piensa y hace lo que le agrada, de algún medio por medio de ajuste y compensación automática, las cosas saldrán bien al final. 'Que todo se pruebe', dicen, 'y si es un error aprenderemos con la experiencia'. Este argumento podría tener algún valor si sobre la Tierra viviera siempre la misma generación; o si, cosa que sabemos que no sucede, la gente hubiera alguna vez aprendido mucho de la experiencia de sus mayores."

T. S. Eliot


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Engrandecerás a tu pueblo no elevando los tejados de sus viviendas, sino las almas de sus habitantes."

Epícteto


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"El hombre no crea sus dioses a su imagen y semejanza, sino se concibe a la imagen y semejanza de los dioses en los que cree."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"El país está muriendo por falta de hombres, no de programas."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

«Los intelectuales sienten una atracción natural por la idea de una sociedad planificada, en la creencia de que ellos serán los encargados de la planificación». 

Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Actualmente nos hemos hundido a una profundidad tal en la cual exponer nuevamente lo obvio es el primer deber de los hombres inteligentes."

George Orwell


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

«Si Dios no existe, todo está permitido.»

Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"Pero matar a Dios es el suicidio más terrible de todos. Olvidarlo por completo es la caída más profunda de un hombre. Tan abajo no pueden caer las bestias."

Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

«Decía Goethe que los hombres no son productivos sino mientras son religiosos: cuando les falta la incitación religiosa se ven limitados a imitar, a repetir en ciencia, en arte, en poesía. Tal y como Goethe debió pensar esto me parece gran verdad; la emoción de los divino ha sido el hogar de la cultura."

José Ortega y Gasset


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Ene 2020)

"El Estado debe proteger los derechos naturales y no destruirlos."

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Ene 2020)

"¿Qué es el sentido común? Es la facultad de adecuar el pensamiento no consigo mismo, como en el universo cerrado de la inteligencia descarnada, sino con las cosas y los hechos: es el reflejo de la realidad en el pensamiento y no su ocultación por éste... La mayor parte de los males que sufre nuestra civilización se deben a la hipertrofia de la inteligencia abstracta en detrimento del sentido común. La salvación no consiste en la creación de una nueva ideología, tan vana como las demás, sino en el regreso a esa sabiduría elemental que sabe distinguir 'la paja de palabras del grano de las cosas'."

Gustave Thibon


----------



## Nenos (23 Ene 2020)

" Se me hace el culo Pepsi cola"
Don Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Ene 2020)

"Las verdaderas batallas se libran en el interior."

Sócrates


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"Las revoluciones destruyen las estructuras orgánicas de la sociedad, perturban el flujo natural de la vida, destruyen los mejores elementos de la población y dan rienda suelta a lo peor; que una revolución nunca trae prosperidad a una nación, sino que beneficia sólo a unos pocos oportunistas desvergonzados, mientras que para el país en su conjunto anuncia innumerables muertes, un empobrecimiento generalizado y, en los casos más graves, una degeneración duradera de la gente."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"El consentimiento popular es indicio de legitimidad , pero no causa. En el debate sobre la legitimidad del poder no cuentan ni su origen en el voto, ni su origen en la fuerza. Legítimo es el poder que cumple el mandato que las necesidades vitales y éticas de una sociedad le confieren."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"Preferir una vida ordinaria es una revuelta contra el mundo moderno."

Caballero intransigente


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"La ciudad desaparece, mientras el mundo entero se urbaniza. La ciudad occidental fue persona. Hoy, la hipertrofia urbana y el centralismo estatal la desintegran en mero hacinamiento inánime de viviendas."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## CesareLombroso (25 Ene 2020)

De donde eres, quiero ser amigo tuyo. ( por supuesto no homo)

Viva el fascio redentor!!!

Dux mea Lux!!!


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"No tienes que ser un optimista insensato o un pesimista amargado; la alternativa razonable es ser un reaccionario con sentido del humor."

Joseph Sobran


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"La idea del 'libre desarrollo de la personalidad' parece admirable mientras no se tropieza con individuos cuya personalidad se desarrolló libremente."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"Al día de hoy la figura paterna ha quedado reducida a la de una máquina que solo sirve para traer un sueldo a casa. Ya no hay lazos espirituales entre él y sus hijos. El afeminamiento de los hombres de hoy es un tema de crítica actual. De forma paralela, aumenta de forma alarmante el debilitamiento de la figura paterna".

Yukio Mishima.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"La feminidad es reaccionaria."


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"El hombre recogido en el pensamiento es continuo en la acción."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Ene 2020)

"Las restricciones medievales sobre la libertad eran restricciones diseñadas para la preservación de la libertad."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"Pues no hay, amadísimos, actos de virtud sin la experiencia de las tentaciones, ni fe sin prueba, ni combate sin enemigo, ni victoria sin batalla."

San León Magno


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"No es tanto la zambra plebeya que las revoluciones desatan lo que espanta al reaccionario, como el orden celosamente burgués que engendran."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"La crisis actual del cristianismo no ha sido provocada por la ciencia, o por la historia, sino por los nuevos medios de comunicación. El progresismo religioso es el empeño de adaptar las doctrinas cristianas a las opiniones patrocinadas por las agencias de noticias y los agentes de publicidad.

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

“El artista debe ser un verdadero “oficiante”, un interprete de la naturaleza, un hábil mediador entre las ideas perfectas y los hombres. Esa es su misión: despertar el alma de sus observadores y no solo su admiración."

Delia S. Guzmán


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"¿Proponer soluciones? ¡Cómo si el mundo no estuviese ahogándose en soluciones!"

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"Lo que ayer fue verdad no es siempre error hoy, como lo creen los tontos. Pero lo que hoy es verdad puede ser error mañana, como los tontos lo olvidan."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"La influencia del sentimentalismo nos lleva a omitir los aspectos de la naturaleza que instruyen al hombre sobre la belleza del coraje, de la audacia y de todos los predicados, en fin, que se debe poseer en la lucha, y la lucha que, cuando es dirigida contra el mal, constituye un deber sublime. Y el liberalismo nos impide dar la debida atención a todos los aspectos de la naturaleza que nos recuerdan la propia noción del mal."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"Lo mismo sucede en la época moderna. Antes se pensaba y se creía que, apartando a Dios y siendo nosotros autónomos, siguiendo nuestras ideas, nuestra voluntad, llegaríamos a ser realmente libres, para poder hacer lo que nos apetezca sin tener que obedecer a nadie. Pero cuando Dios desaparece, el hombre no llega a ser más grande; al contrario, pierde la dignidad divina, pierde el esplendor de Dios en su rostro. Al final se convierte sólo en el producto de una evolución ciega, del que se puede usar y abusar. Eso es precisamente lo que ha confirmado la experiencia de nuestra época."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"Contempla belleza, rechaza la abstracción que ofrece la estética moderna."

Caballero intransigente


----------



## El Reaccionario (26 Ene 2020)

"Se nos ha dicho que debemos hablar por aquellos que no tienen voz, bien. El reaccionario será la voz de los más silenciosos: los benditos muertos."

Mark Citadel


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2020)

La bruja lesbifeminazi de SKOLAE , ha hablado en la sexta noche

Su estremecedor discurso refuerza sin dudarlo el miedo de los padres a dejar a los hijos en manos de estos esperpentos.

Entre muchas burradas que vomitaba con una soberbia de chiflada dijo que
la escuela pública es equilibradora de desigualdades , lo que equivale a decir :

*" como no podemos hacer inteligentes a los tontos , atontamos a los inteligentes " ( yo ) *


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"El arte se ha de caracterizar por su contenido trascendente que en lugar de inducir al hombre hacia lo vulgar y cotidiano lo ayude a remontarse hacia lo bello en sí."

Delia S. Guzmán


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Cuando los hombres han perdido aquel fervor que llevó a nuestros antepasados a aceptar los más temibles desafios; cuando no valen para otra cosa que para agitar sus manos afeminadas como hojas frágiles... ¿Por qué todo esto? ¿Cómo soportar una edad que ha manchado todo lo que en otro tiempos fue sagrado?"

Yukio Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Cualquier alteración de la inmutable naturaleza de las cosas es indirectamente una revuelta contra Dios. Es una violación del orden. Y, por lo tanto, un desorden y así como un desorden en el cuerpo humano se llama enfermedad, produce dolores y perturbaciones y por fin causa la muerte, así también un desorden en el cuerpo social ha de producir malestar, luchas, y por fin los grandes colapsos que son las guerras."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Los viejos hipócritas fingían ser religiosos cuando en realidad eran irreligiosos. Pero los nuevos hipócritas fingen ser irreligiosos cuando en realidad son religiosos."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Nadie es más respetuoso de las creencias ajenas que el demonio."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"El sabor de las masas no se caracteriza por su antipatía por lo excelente, sino por la pasividad con que disfrutan igualmente lo bueno, lo mediocre y lo malo. Las masas no tienen mal gusto. Simplemente no tienen gusto."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Donde no haya templo, no habrá hogares."

T. S. Eliot


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"La urbe moderna no es una ciudad, es la enfermedad."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Verdadero aristócrata es el que tiene vida interior. Cualquiera que sea su origen, su rango o su fortuna."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"El laicismo es el mejor caldo de cultivo para el islamismo. Porque es un acto de petulancia sin aval en la historia pensar que una civilización se puede quedar sin religión y ese vacío no lo va a llenar otra. Eso es falso. Las civilizaciones no se mantienen en el vacío religioso. Ese hueco siempre lo ocupa la religión más belicosa, más activa, más pujante."

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Estamos entrando en una edad bárbara o edad oscura. Y las pruebas son evidentes. Yo, cuando veo las cosas que estudia mi hija, me quedo alucinado porque me da la impresión de que estuviera estudiando cosas para personas disminuidas mentalmente. Y en general percibo que los medios de comunicación cada vez tienen un nivel más ínfimo, y etcétera, etcétera. En ese sentido, sí que creo que después de ese sueño quimérico estamos adentrándonos en una pesadilla."

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"Todo es trivial si el universo no esta comprometido en una aventura metafísica."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"La tradición es el medio por el cual la vitalidad del pasado enriquece la vida del presente."

T. S. Eliot


----------



## El Reaccionario (27 Ene 2020)

"La izquierda llama derechista a gente situada meramente a su derecha. El reaccionario no está a la derecha de la izquierda, sino enfrente."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Ene 2020)

«La Revolución no es un suceso, es una era».

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Ene 2020)

"La humanidad actual sustituyó el mito de una pretérita edad de oro con el de una futura edad de plástico.” 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Ene 2020)

"Vuestros mitos pueden equivocarse, pero se dirigen, aunque vacilen, hacia el puerto verdadero; en tanto que el progreso materialista conduce sólo a un abismo devorador y a la corona de hierro de las fuerzas del mal."

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Ene 2020)

"Al revés del artista de antaño, que imaginaba mundos afines a sus más nobles sueños, el artista actual inventa mundos donde bastaría alojarlo para encerrarlo en el infierno."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (28 Ene 2020)

"El moderno camina feliz hacia el ergástulo si alguna constitución recoge su igualdad de derechos y su dignidad innata."


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"La revolución debe comenzar necesariamente por el ateísmo."

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"La tradición vital es raíz extensa y profunda por donde se alimentan los tallos que siguen creciendo. Es capaz de asimilar la innovación sin romperse, pero cuando se le pierde el respeto, 'la sociedad, en su incesante afán de renovarse, se consume frenéticamente a sí misma'."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"Orar es el único acto en cuya eficacia confío."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"Una revolución en el sentido estricto del término, es el movimiento de un móvil que recorre una curva cerrada y así vuelve al punto de partida."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"El progresista siempre triunfa y el reaccionario siempre tiene razón. Tener razón en política no consiste en ocupar el escenario, sino en anunciar desde el primer acto los cadáveres del quinto."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"La izquierda en el mejor de los casos es depósito de las ideas ingenuas, en el peor una blasfemia. El hombre jamás será su propio redentor."


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"¿Qué más quieres, amigo mío, una vez que hiciste el bien? no es suficiente que hayas actuado según tu naturaleza, pero ¿también quieres una compensación? Es como si los ojos te hicieran pagar porque ven o los pies porque caminan."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"Belleza, heroísmo, gloria, se nutren del corazón del hombre como llamas silenciosas."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"Protestar contra la intervención de la mujer en el hogar sonará siempre como a quejarse de que la ostra sea una intrusa en su concha."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (29 Ene 2020)

"Podría expresarlo diciendo que puede que yo sea un reaccionario, pero estoy seguro de que no soy un conservador. Soy un reaccionario en el sentido auténtico de que reaccionaría contra muchas cosas del pasado así como del presente. No las sometería a la prueba de un calendario que registre si ya han sucedido o no, sino a la prueba de un credo, que determine si deberían suceder."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## Maxim Gorki (31 Ene 2020)

"Se sienten COÑO".


----------



## Maxim Gorki (31 Ene 2020)

"Cada vez que oigo hablar de cultura echo mano a mi pistola" (Hermann Goering).


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"La historia ofrece el medio mejor de preparación para los que han de tomar parte en los asuntos públicos."

Polibio


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"La fe consiste en nunca renegar en la oscuridad de lo que se ha visto en la luz." 

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Salid y desafiad la opinión, id contra este cautiverio vegetal de la sangre. Id contra todas las clases de manos muertas." 

Ezra Pound


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

«Supuesta la negación de Dios, fuente y origen de toda autoridad, la lógica exige la negación absoluta de toda autoridad.»

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

«Ningún hombre ha alcanzado la inmortalidad fundando su gloria en la verdad económica; sino sobre la base de la verdad social y religiosa.»

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

«La verdadera causa del mal hondo y profundo que aqueja a la Europa está en que ha desaparecido la idea de la autoridad divina y humana.»

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## Bafumat (3 Feb 2020)

«Me debes 6.000 pesetas de whisky»

Cañita Brava


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Los bienes materiales nada son si no van juntos con la restauración de los principios eternos que son fundamento de la sociedad humana."

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

“El socialismo no es fuerte sino porque es una teología, y no es destructor, sino porque es una teología satánica”. 

Juan Donoso Cortes


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

“[La escuela liberal] en su soberbia ignorancia desprecia la teología, y no porque no sea teológica a su manera, sino porque, aunque lo es, no lo sabe” 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"La democracia parlamentaria no inspira entusiasmo a nadie. Sus mismos defensores conocen sus vicios e imperfecciones, y de aquí la muchedumbre de teorías electorales y de combinaciones mecánicas del poder que se presentan como doctrinas nuevas".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Somos de la raza de Sebastián Elcano, que con menos de 500 hombres, con 250 únicamente, después de comulgar, salió de las costas españolas, y en la Victoria, en un pobre navío de 83 toneladas, que hoy no serviría ni para hacer el cabotaje de Barcelona a Mataró, tomando la ruta del Nuevo Mundo y bajando hasta el Sur, dobló el cabo de Hornos, atravesó el Estrecho de Magallanes, pasó seis veces el Ecuador, sufrió mil privaciones, hambre, miseria, hasta comerse las correas del barco, y siempre con el mar ignoto delante, y siempre con la esperanza firmísima en la Providencia, pensando en Dios y en España, hasta que dieron la vuelta al mundo. 

De esa raza descendemos; esos son nuestros antepasados. ¡Ved si con esa sangre de gigantes en nuestras venas podemos ser pesimistas!". 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"No añoro una naturaleza virgen, una naturaleza sin la huella campesina que la ennoblece y sin el palacio que corona la colina. Sino una naturaleza a salvo de industrialismos, plebeyos y de manipuleos irreverentes."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"La revolución - toda revolución, la revolución en sí - es la matriz de las burguesías."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Toda Revolución agrava los males en contra de los cuales estalla."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Para mantener mi ateísmo debía creer que la nada produce todo, la materia muerta produce vida, el azar produce orden, el caos información, la inconsciencia consciencia y lo irracional produzca razón. Estos saltos de Fe eran demasiado grandes para yo lograrlo."

Lee Strobel


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Vivimos en una época de tecnócratas que, al mismo tiempo, es la época de gente con algún talento. La persona con una habilidad extraordinaria enseguida cosecha aplausos entusiastas de la sociedad. A la vez, la gente está bajando el listón de los objetivos de la vida: se trata sólo de llamar la atención al máximo o de parecer muy importante. Se cae en la mera función de pieza de un engranaje o de número de una función."

Yukio Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"No existe más que violencia en el mundo; estamos viciados por la filosofía moderna, la cual ha dicho que todo está bien, mientras el mal lo ha ensuciado todo, y se puede decir con certeza absoluta que todo está mal porque nada está en su lugar. Habiéndose basto en proporción según la regla de la armonía. Todos los seres se lamentan, y tienden con cansancio y con dolor hacia otro orden de cosas. "

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"El rey no debe hablar el lenguaje de las revoluciones."

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Para hacer la revolución francesa ha sido necesario derribar la religión; ultrajar la moral, violar todas las propiedades y cometer todos los delitos: para esta obra diabólica ha sido necesario emplear tal número de bribones que quizás no han sido vistos tantos vicios intentando llevar a cabo tantos males."

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Para ser criminales nosotros debemos vencer a nuestra naturaleza: el salvaje la sigue, siente la necesidad del delito, no tiene remordimientos. Mientras que el hijo asesina al padre para evitarle los padecimientos de la vejez, la mujer destruye su propio seno el fruto de sus amores bárbaros para sustraerse de las fatigas de la lactancia. El salvaje arranca la cabellera sanguinolenta del enemigo todavía vivo; lo descuartiza, lo asa y lo devora cantando."

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

" 'La sospecha que pesa sobre el liberalismo está basada en el engaño que consiste en justificar los intereses por las ideas'. Moeller considera también el carácter 'abstracto' y 'disolvente' del liberalismo, por la manera en que disgrega las identidades colectivas y los cuerpos intermedios. Al liberal le basta, escribe, que una generación de los que disfrutaron pueda suceder a otra para que la salvación de la humanidad, según él, esté asegurada -y en todo caso, su bienestar personal, que es lo que, ante todo, importa. El conservador no se deja engañar por esta charlatanería. No vacila en decirle al liberal que, cualquiera que sea, eso depende de las condiciones de vida de una comunidad determinada. Tampoco duda en decirle que él, que podría pasar por encima de todas las relaciones obligatorias, no hace más que disfrutar lo que otros le han preparado. No vacila en decirle que el liberalismo sólo es el que usufructúa el conservadurismo que le antecedió."

Alain de Benoist


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Lo que hoy es revolucionario, escribe Moeller, mañana será conservador."

Alain de Benoist


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"El liberalismo pretende asumir que todo lo hace por el pueblo; en realidad, elimina al pueblo y lo remplaza por el yo. El liberalismo es la expresión de una sociedad que ya no es más una comunidad… El liberalismo no explica ya a una sociedad organizada sino a una sociedad disuelta… Cualquier hombre que ya no se siente miembro de una comunidad es, en cierta forma, un liberal."

Arthur Moeller van den Bruck


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"Ha fenecido la época de los partidos políticos. Nosotros, los individuos de Occidente nos hemos vuelto escépticos. Los sistemas ideológicos no lograrán confundirnos. Los programas son atributos del siglo pasado."

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 Feb 2020)

"El estallido de la revolución fue al mismo tiempo la rendición del país al enemigo."

Oswald Spengler


----------



## Morenito Winter (3 Feb 2020)

"Esclavo es aquel que espera por alguien que venga y lo libere." 

Ezra Pound


----------



## Morenito Winter (3 Feb 2020)

"Si un hombre no está dispuesto a asumir riesgos por sus opiniones, o sus opiniones no son buenas o él no es bueno"

Ezra Pound


----------



## 917 (3 Feb 2020)

"Mas vale lo malo conocido que lo bueno por conocer".


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

Jajajaja pero si es 917, pero tú no me tenías en el ignore, progre ilustrado de pacotilla.





"Creador y afirmativo resultó el barroco, en el que también el catolicismo alcanzó a la cúspide de vitalidad y de existencia, cuando el español creó la contra-reforma."

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"El español se considera como portador de una gran misión. Es soldado o sacerdote. Después, sólo el estilo prusiano ha generado ideal semejante de tanta severidad y resignación."

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

«El sacerdote y el soldado; ni uno ni otro viven para sí; para el uno y para el otro en el sacrificio, en la abnegación, está la gloria.» 

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

«No reprobamos el capitalismo porque fomente la desigualdad, sino porque favorece el ascenso de tipos humanos inferiores».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"El mundo tradicional fue jerárquico: en un sentido, sagrado, sobre la base de la realidad metafísica situada como principio, centro y fin de la existencia, como estado supremo del ser, como estado de verdad. Y donde la ordenación temporal secundó este esquema, a través de los grados de luz, se formó un tránsito espontáneo entre lo humano y lo no-humano, una visión simbólica de las cosas, de la naturaleza y de los acontecimientos, de la cual tomaron vida las "superadas" ciencias tradicionales, y en la cual el demonismo elemental de la naturaleza inferior en perpetuo devenir era detenido por formas de liberación y de luz. La ruptura de la relación entre ambos mundos, la concentración de toda posibilidad en uno solo de estos, el del hombre, la sustitución del supramundo con fantasmas efímeros y momentáneas exaltaciones de la naturaleza mortal, tal es el sentido del mundo moderno."

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"La sociedad moderna se presenta precisamente como un organismo que desde el tipo humano ha pasado al subhumano, en el cual toda actividad y toda reacción es determinada por las necesidades y las tendencias de la pura vida corporal. Sus principios dominantes corresponden exactamente a la parte animal y orgánico-vital de las jerarquías tradicionales (mercaderes y siervos): el oro y el trabajo. Tal como se han orientado las cosas, estos dos elementos van a condicionar casi sin excepción toda posibilidad de la vida para forjarse ideologías y mitos, mediante los cuales resultaría más clara la profundidad de la moderna perversión de todos los valores."

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"El "progreso" de la historia más allá del medievo se compendia esencialmente en un desarrollo del elemento burgués y de los intereses y actividades propias de la burguesía y nada más que de ella, ignorando a los demás elementos superiores de la jerarquía medieval: desarrollo que ha asumido los rasgos de un verdadero cáncer.

El burgués ha cubierto de ridículo los ideales de la ética caballeresca precedente. El burgués, como la "gente nova" despreciada por Dante, ha estimulado la revuelta antitradicional, usurpando el derecho de las armas, fortificando los centros de una impura potencia económica, levantando estandartes propios, oponiendo -con las Comunas- una anárquica pretensión de autonomía a la autoridad imperial. Es el burgués quien poco a poco ha dado la apariencia de cosas naturales a lo que en otros tiempos -en tiempos de normalidad- hubiera sido considerado como una absurda herejía: el pensar que la economía es nuestro destino y el beneficio es el fin, el pensar que el comerciar y traficar es "actuar", el traducir cualquier cosa en términos de "rendimiento", de prosperity, de confort, de algo susceptible de especulación, de compra y venta, es la esencia de la civilización."

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"Tradición no quiere decir que los muertos están vivos sino que los muertos están vivos."

G. K Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"A la tentación de estar a la moda sólo escapa el reaccionario."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"El mundo moderno es una locura, no tanto porque admite lo anormal porque no puede recuperar lo normal."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (4 Feb 2020)

"El izquierdismo congénito es una enfermedad que se cura en clima comunista."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

«Ser inmortal es algo común; excepto el hombre, todas las criaturas son inmortales, porque ignoran la muerte; lo que es divino, terrible, incomprensible, es saber que uno es inmortal».

Jorge Luis Borges


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

«La civilización europea no se llamó germánica, ni romana, ni absolutista, ni feudal; se llamó y se llama la civilización católica».

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"El incremento de la libertad sexual lleva al colapso de una cultura en tres generaciones."

J. D. Udwin


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

«Por desgracia, desde muchas partes avanza la cultura de la muerte, que insidia a las personas de la tercera edad. Con creciente insistencia se propone la eutanasia como solución para resolver situaciones difíciles.» 

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Recibimos la democracia con la promesa de que todos los hombres dignos deberían tener la oportunidad de acceder a los altos cargos. Pero la democracia constituye, de hecho, solamente una cobertura a la mediocridad." 

Arthur Moeller van den Bruck


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"La agricultura es la profesión propia del sabio, la más adecuada al sencillo y la ocupación más digna para todo hombre libre" 

Marco Tulio Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"¿Que mejor manera de morir puede tener un hombre que la de enfrentarse a su terrible destino defendiendo las cenizas de sus padres y los templos de sus dioses?" 

Horacio Cocles


----------



## Trollaco del copón (6 Feb 2020)

Con toda acción ocurre siempre una reacción igual y contraria: quiere decir que las acciones mutuas de dos cuerpos siempre son iguales y dirigidas en sentido opuesto.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Cuando hablan de democracia, no se refieren al Gobierno del pueblo, se refieren a la democracia financiera, en la que el dinero es lo único que importa y nada más que dinero."

Oswald Ernald Mosley


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Pocos seres humanos son llamados para gobernar ciudades e imperios; pero cada cual está obligado a gobernar sabia y prudentemente su familia y su casa." 

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

“El valor significa, en el último momento de la vida, mostrar lealtad al pensamiento por el cual uno se puso de pie y cayó. Al diablo con los tiempos que quieren quitarnos el coraje y los hombres." 

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Fue entonces cuando una creencia se apoderó de mí y jamás me ha dejado: que aquel que lucha por Dios y por su pueblo, aunque esté solo, jamás será derrotado." 

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Creé mi organización sin un céntimo. En este siglo, en el que el dinero es dueño omnipotente, en el que nadie comienza nada sin preguntarse antes por el dinero, Dios ha querido demostrar que en la lucha y victoria legionaria la materia no tiene parte."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"El Estado es un simple traje que viste el cuerpo de la Nación. Podemos confeccionar un traje nuevo, lujoso, caro, pero no servirá de nada si viste un cuerpo agotado, destrozado por gangrena físicas y morales." 

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Feb 2020)

"Enseña a hablar poco y desprecia la charlatanería y el espíritu retórico, ama la trinchera y desprecia los salones". 

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"He leído millares de burlas sobre la ignorancia de los antiguos, que por todas partes veían espíritus; me parece que somos mucho más necios nosotros, porque no los vemos en ninguna parte."

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"Frente a tu Plaza Roja, mi Alcázar toledano,
frente a tu descreimiento, mi crisma de cristiano; y frente al agrio gesto de tu hoz y tu martillo, la generosa y franca sonrisa del Caudillo.”

Manuel de Góngora


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"Algún día cuando toda civilización y ciencia hayan sido igualmente arrasadas, rezaréis por un hombre con una espada." 

Robert E. Howard


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"Veo a Francia muriendo, pero mantengo la confianza porque creo en Dios."

Roger Holeindre DEP.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

«Edmund Burke ya detectó en la Revolución francesa las raíces del mal que nos roe: ¡el ciudadano abstracto de la Revolución francesa, separado de su tierra, su parroquia, su profesión, es una matriz del ciudadano del mundo! Del ciudadano de la nada.»

Marion Maréchal Le Pen.


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"No cabe temer la muerte del cuerpo sino a la del espíritu."

Yukio Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"La diferencia entre Medievo y mundo moderno es clara: en el Medievo la estructura es sana, y apenas ciertas coyunturas fueron defectuosas; en el mundo moderno, ciertas coyunturas han sido sanas, pero la estructura es defectuosa."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"Pero el sueño medieval es más sólido que la realidad moderna. El artista medieval lo trató de un modo directo que pertenece al vigoroso realismo de la inocencia y de la niñez; es el tipo de actualidad que ha permanecido totalmente intocada por los variados escepticismos que se disfrazan de misticismo. El sueño está lleno de algo muy extraordinario; algo que, para aquellos que pueden entenderlo, brilla en lo bueno y en lo malo de toda esa época que llamamos la Edad del Oscurantismo: clara luz del día."

G. K Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"El individualismo doctrinario no es peligroso porque produzca individuos, sino porque los suprime. El producto del individualismo doctrinario del XIX es el hombre-masa del XX."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"El ser humano es social, y el individualismo es una ilusión de niño o adolescente inmaduro que acaba destruyendo al individuo y le arrebata su gozo."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"No soy un intelectual moderno inconforme sino un campesino medieval indignado."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"Este triángulo común de padre, madre e hijo, es indestructible; pero puede destruir a las civilizaciones que los menosprecien."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2020)

"La familia no es sólo una institución, sino una Fundación, la base de casi todas las fundaciones."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Sin memoria se pierden las raíces, sin proyecto se pierde la ilusión. De dónde vengo y a dónde me dirijo da el sentido a nuestras vidas. Por eso es importante que respetes la tradición."

Pedro Varela


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"El fin del arte es acercarnos a la divinidad y desterrar el miedo a la muerte."

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Goya es vidente de los demonios. Picasso cómplice."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"No hay nada que derrote a un pueblo virtuoso y verdaderamente ame a Dios."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Un abismo nos separa de todos aquellos que luchan por asuntos materiales."

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"La facilidad con la cual el capitalismo industrial construye y destruye —obedeciendo a claros preceptos de rentabilidad—transforma al hombre medio en nómada intelectual, moral y físico. Lo permanente hoy estorba."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Hallarse a merced de los caprichos populares, gracias al sufragio universal, es lo que el liberalismo llama garantía de la libertad."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Más que la inmoralidad del mundo actual, es su fealdad creciente lo que incita a soñar en un claustro."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"La intolerancia es esencial cuando las verdades están en peligro. Cuánto más divina es la verdad más intolerantes debemos ser con el error."

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"La revolución es progresista y busca el robustecimiento del estado; la rebelión es reaccionaria y busca su desvanecimiento. El revolucionario es un funcionario en potencia; el rebelde es un reaccionario en acto."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Habéis abandonado la religión y solo os queda la política, un dios al que hay que sacrificar y que no salva."

G. K Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"El tonto no se contenta con violar una regla ética: pretende que su trasgresión se convierta en regla nueva."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Siempre ha sido así y siempre será igual, que el tiempo y el mundo, el dinero y el poder, pertenecen a los mediocres y superficiales, y a los otros, a los verdaderos hombres, no les pertenece nada. Nada más que la muerte." 

Hermann Hesse.


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Este debería ser nuestro propósito: conquistarnos a nosotros mismos, volvernos cada día más fuertes y avanzar en virtud."

Thomas Kempis


----------



## El Reaccionario (13 Feb 2020)

"Dios no muere, pero desgraciadamente para el hombre los dioses subalternos como el pudor, el honor, la dignidad, la decencia, han perecido."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Las burlas de los escépticos nunca podrá detener la marcha victoriosa de los hombres de Fe." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Históricamente, el movimiento socialista no es más que un mero refinamiento del movimiento liberal". 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"La subordinación no es servidumbre, como tampoco la autoridad es tiranía." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"La Iglesia siempre parece estar detrás de los tiempos, cuando realmente está más allá de los tiempos, está esperando hasta que la última moda haya visto su último verano. Custodia la llave de una virtud permanente.”

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Ya no basta que el ciudadano se resigne, el Estado Moderno exige cómplices." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Este país no es un páramo. No somos bohemios nacidos por casualidad al lado de una carretera. Nuestra tierra se ha puesto durante veinte siglos por las razas cuya sangre fluye por nuestras venas". 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"...Imposible que pueda estimar la Patria en su total grandeza quien no ama y comprende y se enorgullece, de su provincia nativa..."

Manuel Milá y Fontanals


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"En esa época la ortodoxia moldeaba la mentalidad, el carácter, la conducta, las estructuras familiares, la vida cotidiana y el calendario de trabajo desde la semana hasta las estaciones. La fe era el vínculo de unión de la nación y el fundamento de su poder."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"El reaccionario desdeña a los altruistas que quieren cambiar el mundo y ama con pasión a los egoístas que intentan cambiarse a sí mismos."


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Si no hubiera Dios no habría ateos."

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Pero el ateísmo como el marxista –organizado, militarizado y encarnizado- _el mundo no lo había conocido hasta ahora_. En el pensamiento filosófico y en el corazón mismo de la psicología de Marx y de Lenin, el odio a Dios constituye el impulso inicial, previo a todos los proyectos políticos y económicos. El ateísmo militante no es un detalle, un elemento periférico ni una consecuencia accesoria de la política comunista: _es su eje central_. Para alcanzar su fin diabólico, ella necesita disponer de un pueblo sin religión y sin patria."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## Forofgold (17 Feb 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "El reaccionario desdeña a los altruistas que quieren cambiar el mundo y ama con pasión a los egoístas que intentan cambiarse a sí mismos."



Para cambiar el mundo hay que cambiar a los demas, pero el cambio empieza en uno mismo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Incluso en un imperio de ateos, el hombre muerto es sagrado. Los más materialistas empiezan a respetar al hombre cuando se convierte en desperdicio, cuando muere. La vida eterna es más que posible: es probable y es lo lógico. Un hecho extraño y divertido es que incluso los materialistas, que creen que la muerte no hace otra cosa que transformar a un semejante en un desperdicio, sólo empiezan a reverenciar a ese semejante precisamente desde el momento en el que se trasforma en desperdicio."

G. K Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Ser reaccionario es haber comprendido que a una verdad no se debe renunciar simplemente porque no tiene posibilidades de triunfar. "

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Para el tonto sólo son auténticos los comportamientos conformes a la última tesis psicológica de moda. El tonto la observarse a su mismo, se ve siempre corroborando experimentalmente cualquier bobada que presuma científica."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Las reacciones de tipo socialista y, muy especialmente, marxista, reaccionaron apasionadamente contra las consecuencias del individualismo, sin atinar a ver la gravedad de sus causas. De ahí que adhirieron por otras razones al pragmatismo materialista de aquél y se negaron a reconstruir lo que la Revolución destruyera, los grupos y cuerpos intermedios, para facilitar el dominio y la omnipresencia del Estado en todos los ámbitos de la vida nacional."

Carlos Alberto Sacheri


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"En ese mismo instante; los extranjeros que así obraban tomaron posesión del territorio con el derecho que da la civilización sobre la barbarie, la moral contra el crimen.'

José Vasconcelos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Cuando el filósofo renuncia a guiar, el periodista se encarga de hacerlo."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (17 Feb 2020)

«Cada hogar se alza justo en el centro del mundo»
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"Al reaccionario no lo indignan determinadas cosas, sino cualquier cosa fuera de lugar."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Feb 2020)

"La fe era la fuerza formadora y unificadora de la nación y la cultura religiosa era la base moral que mantenía unida la sociedad."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«El grito desesperado del loco Nietzsche “¡Dios ha muerto!”, no hubiera sido posible si Lutero no hubiese retirado mucho antes el Sagrario de los templos, esas iglesias protestantes tan huérfanas que hielan el alma». 

Álvaro d'Ors.


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

"De Babilonia dicen que al tercer día de haber sido tomada, una parte de la ciudad no se había enterado". 

Aristóteles


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

"Sin los líderes, sin los santos, sin los héroes, sin los reyes, la Historia es ininteligible."

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

“Nada odia tanto el dinero como la agricultura, que mantiene al hombre vinculado a la tierra que cultiva y le inspira amor por la propiedad bien repartida, que es la única garantía de su libertad.”

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«Nadie tiene el derecho, una vez ha vislumbrado la verdad política o religiosa, de apartarse de ella con el falaz pretexto de que es difícil conseguirla». 

Léon Daudet


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«La monarquía se creó, precisamente, para defender al pueblo del Dinero, encumbrando a un hombre tan alto que pudiera mirar a los dueños del Dinero por encima del hombro, como si fuesen alfeñiques».

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«El islamismo, llevado a España, encuentra allí un rival indomable; quizá no se vio nunca más gloria, más grandeza y más carnicería».

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

“Nuestra Cruzada se hizo contra la Enciclopedia.”

Francisco Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

“El comunismo y la Finanza apátrida hacen pandilla, mientras avanzan hacia su objetivo común, que como nos enseña Castellani es la creación de un Estado Mundial ateo, bien rebozadito de derechos de bragueta y dulces morfinas eutanásicas.” 

J. M. de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

“La Cruz es la espada con la cual venceremos a los enemigos de nuestra salvación. Sin ella seremos vencidos. Sin Jesús nada podemos; con Él podemos todo.”


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

“Los nuevos liturgistas han suprimido los púlpitos sagrados para que ningún malévolo sostenga que la Iglesia pretende rivalizar con las cátedras profanas.”

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

"Uno puede creerse sinceramente religioso y no serlo de ninguna manera en el fondo, uno puede incluso decirse «tradicionalista» sin tener la menor noción del verdadero espíritu tradicional, y eso es también uno de los síntomas del desorden mental de nuestra época."

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«Aquello a lo que el mundo moderno ha aplicado todas sus fuerzas, incluso cuando ha pretendido hacer ciencia a su manera, no es en realidad nada más que el desarrollo de la industria y del “maquinismo"».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«Los modernos, en general, no conciben otra ciencia que la de las cosas que se miden, se cuentan y se pesan, es decir, una vez más, la de las cosas materiales, ya que es únicamente a éstas a las que se les puede aplicar el punto de vista cuantitativo».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«El argumento más decisivo contra la “democracia" se resume en pocas palabras: lo superior no puede emanar de lo inferior, porque lo “más" no puede salir de lo “menos”; ello es de un rigor matemático absoluto, contra el cual no podría prevalecer nada».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Feb 2020)

«El liberalismo ha privado al hombre de toda forma de identidad colectiva. La religión, los valores tradicionales, la jerarquía, la conciencia nacional. Todo se convierte en opcional: se puede elegir la religión, la nación, incluso el sexo». 

Duguin


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

«Al César lo que es del Cesar. Y a Dios, todo: lo que nace y lo que muere. Porque se nace para morir. Y se muere para vivir de veras».

César González-Ruano


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

«La infinita diferenciación es la característica del plan divino Creador. No la igualdad, sino la diversidad. (...) Reclamar la igualdad es una injusticia tan indecente que sólo puede emanar de inferiores que esperan obtener un provecho degradando a sus superiores».

Adriano VII


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

«Nos hablaban del progreso, de la paz perpetua, de la comodidad definitiva para toda la humanidad. Pero la vida en este planeta no es eso. La vida no puede ser tranquila y cómoda desde el nacimiento hasta la muerte, porque sería como una muerte en vida».

Pierre Drieu La Rochelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

“Nada odia tanto el dinero como la agricultura, que mantiene al hombre vinculado a la tierra que cultiva y le inspira amor por la propiedad bien repartida, que es la única garantía de su libertad.”

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Con el pelo rojo de una chiquilla prenderé fuego a toda la civilización moderna." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"He visto más bajeza, más tiranía y más servidumbre en algunos días de libertad, que en muchos siglos de despotismo."

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"El secreto de la existencia no consiste solamente en vivir, sino en saber para qué se vive." 

Fiódor Dostoievski


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"De todas las ruinas del mundo, la ruina del hombre es, sin duda alguna, el más triste espectáculo."

Louis-ferdinand Céline


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Todo lo grande está en medio de la tempestad."

Martin Heidegger


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Sepamos reconocer al fin que el abandono de nuestros principios es la verdadera causa de nuestros desastres."

Conde de Chambord


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

«Lo peor de las personas importantes no es que sean viciosos - aunque de por si ya es un mal serio -, sino que tengan tantos imitadores». 

Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Los secularistas simples todavía hablan como si la iglesia hubiera introducido una especie de cisma entre la razón y la religión. La verdad es que la Iglesia fue la primera que intentó conciliar en todo momento razón y religión. Nunca se había producido una unión semejante entre sacerdotes y filósofos."

G. K Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"El sistema de hoy ateo, descreído, un sistema que quiere transformar al hombre en un animal embrutecido cumpliendo sus funciones vitales y fisiológicas, pero sin una visión hacia al más allá, siempre digo que lo importante del ser humano es que esté con los pies bien puestos sobre la tierra y con la mirada al cielo, entonces comportaréis correctamente en este mundo."

Pedro Varela


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"No es de inanición de lo que el espíritu a veces muere, sino del hartazgo de trivialidades."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Destruye la creencia del hombre en su inmortalidad, y no solo desaparecerá el amor, sino toda la vitalidad y el sentido de la decencia."

Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Mar 2020)

"Durante nuestros momentos más oscuros es cuando debemos centrarnos en encontrar la Luz." 

Aristóteles.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«El liberalismo es el virus. Pasará un poco más de tiempo, y los liberales se equipararán con "leprosos", "maníacos" contagiosos que llaman a bailar y divertirse en medio de la peste. El liberal es el portador del coronavirus, su apologista».

Alexander Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Todas las desdichas del hombre derivan del hecho de que no es capaz de estar sentado tranquilamente, a solas, en una habitación».

Blaise Pascal


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Todos regresarán a sus viejas costumbres, incluso antes de que los cadáveres sean enterrados. Nadie comprenderá el significado de la venida de los dioses de la peste, nadie pensará en las "burbujas de la nada" y todo se repetirá hasta que llegue al punto de no retorno».

A. Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

¿Es posible esperar que, tras el coronavirus, la humanidad reducirá la globalización, se deshará de las supersticiones liberales, detendrá la migración y pondrá fin a los obscenos inventos técnicos que nos sumergen en laberintos de materia sin fin? La respuesta es no».

A. Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«El mundo moderno es exactamente una "burbuja de nada" que crece rápidamente, absorbe el significado y disuelve la existencia: el liberalismo y la globalización son sus expresiones más vívidas. El coronavirus también es una burbuja de nada».

Alexander Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Todo lo que la gente moderna considera 'sostenible' y 'confiable' es pura ilusión, el coronavirus lo muestra de manera clara y vívida».

Alexander Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«La plaga es un fenómeno existencial. Es lo que haría Apolo si mirara a la humanidad moderna: banqueros, blogueros, raperos, diputados, oficinistas, migrantes, feministas... Buñuel tiene una película llamada 'El ángel exterminador' que trata más o menos sobre esto». 

A. Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«La llegada de la plaga permite una renovación completa de las sociedades. La epidemia no tiene lógica y no perdona ni a los nobles ni a los ricos, ni a los poderosos. Destruye a todos indiscriminadamente y devuelve a las personas al simple hecho de ser».

Alexander Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Solo el cierre puede salvarnos. El cierre en todos los sentidos: fronteras cerradas, economías cerradas, suministro cerrado de bienes y productos, lo que Fichte llamó un "estado comercial cerrado". Soros debería ser linchado, y a Fichte deberíamos hacerle un monumento».

A. Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Amar la soledad y huir con toda diligencia y cuidado todo el trato y conversación de los hombres, y todas las ocasiones de hablar; y tratar a solas consigo y con Dios, y entretenerse con la lección de los libros santos».

Fr. Antonio de Molina, Cartujo


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Lo bueno de la arquitectura gótica es que está viva, que está en acción. Es la Iglesia Militante; es la única arquitectura de combate. Todas sus agujas son lanzas en reposo; y todas sus piedras son piedras que reposan sobre una gran catapulta».

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Desdichado es todo ser humano prisionero de su afición a las realidades perecederas. Cuando las pierde, queda destrozado. Y entonces es cuando se da cuenta de su desdicha, de la miseria que le hacía miserable incluso antes de perderlas».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

El Guerrero (el Héroe) y el Asceta son los dos tipos fundamentales de la hombría pura».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Las feministas y el coronavirus comparten el mismo fin último: la reducción de la población».

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Siempre he venerado, del catolicismo, su sistema de pensamiento completo, que se enfrenta a todas las dificultades íntimas del hombre y les da una exquisita e irremplazable solución».

Pierre Drieu La Rochelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«La religión católica representa, para la civilización europea, el arca de alianza, el cofre del viaje a través del tiempo en que se comprime todo el tesoro de su experiencia y sabiduría».

Pierre Drieu La Rochelle


----------



## trichetin (19 Mar 2020)

Para superar esta peste posmoderna, que mata menos cuerpos que almas, os dejo una colección de aforismo de Don Colacho que he encontrado:
Nicolás Gómez Dávila - English / Spanish : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

podeís descargarla en pdf que queda más mono, o en txt que ocupa menos tamaño (y en otros formatos que me resultan marcianos). Y también incluye traducciones de todas las frases en inglés para culturizar a Anglosión.

Y para no perder el hábito:

«El salvajismo tiene la virtud de la ineficiencia»
-G.K. Chesterton

«La libertad es una palabra, muy hermosa por cierto; pero escrita con mayúscula se convierte en un ídolo»
-P. Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Ser feminista es ridículo; pero ser antifeminista es vulgar».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«El objetivo del mundialismo y sus agentes no es el de integrar a los inmigrantes, sino desintegrar a los ciudadanos. No es hacer que los inmigrantes sean como nosotros, sino hacer que nosotros seamos como ellos: sin derechos, desarraigados, con salarios de miseria».

Diego Fusaro


----------



## Lma0Zedong (19 Mar 2020)

Currazo de hilo, 66 páginas ya


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«¿Dices que no necesitas orar? Precisamente por ese motivo lo necesitas, porque parece que no lo necesitas».

San Juan Crisóstomo


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Si peca el pueblo, ora el sacerdote; si peca el sacerdote, plaga en el pueblo» 

Crónica Rotense


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

“Guarda el orden y el orden te guardará.” 

San Agustín de Hipona


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

“A nadie se le escapa que la plaga del coronavirus hubiese tenido un carácter estrictamente doméstico si no hubiésemos vivido en un mundo global.”

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

“Fue una sublevación, pero no para perturbar, sino para restablecer el orden (...) Ya no se ha tratado de una guerra civil, sino de una Cruzada por la religión y por la patria y por la civilización.” 

Mons. Plá y Deniel


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«En verdad es mejor el humilde idiota que sirve a Dios, que el soberbio científico que, olvidado del conocimiento de sí mismo, se pone a considerar el curso de los cielos».

Tomás de Kempis


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«La ciencia política plantea un dilema al pueblo: la desigualdad o la decadencia, la desigualdad o la anarquía, la desigualdad o la muerte».

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

"El feminismo comenzó en los países protestantes por la sencilla razón de que habían dado la espalda a la madre de Cristo."

Alice Von Hildebrand


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«No fueron las enciclopedias ni las estructuras del Imperio las que salvaron a la civilización y las almas, sino la Regla de san Benito».

John Senior


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

“Desde que se desató esta plaga hasta hoy ningún lacayo al servicio del globalismo se ha preocupado de impedir el funcionamiento de Tinder, Grindr y demás aplicaciones para perrear y guarrear.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Si en el mundo aún restase un poco de cordura, después de la hecatombe que el coronavirus va a causar, renegaríamos de la locura que nos llevó a aceptar un modelo de organización social, económica y política decididamente antihumano». 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Robespierre logró la forma más superficial de la Revolución: la política. Yendo un poco más lejos, Babeuf intentó la revolución económica. Sade se consideraba a sí mismo como un apóstol de la revolución auténticamente revolucionaria, más allá de la mera política y de la economía, la revolución de los hombres, las mujeres y los niños individuales, cuyos cuerpos en adelante debían pasar a ser propiedad sexual común de todos, y cuyas mentes debían ser lavadas de todo pudor natural, de todas las inhibiciones, laboriosamente adquiridas, de la sociedad tradicional».

Aldous Huxley


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Mar 2020)

«Nuestra lucha no es contra la sangre ni contra la carne, sino contra los principados, las potestades, contra los dominadores de este mundo tenebroso, contra los espíritus malignos de las alturas».

Efesios 6


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

"La originalidad necesita adosarse a la continuidad de la Tradición."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

"Los jóvenes no son necesariamente revolucionarios sino necesariamente dogmáticos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (20 Mar 2020)

"La tele miente" frase hiperevolucionaria en estos tiempos, ya que te pueden linchar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

"Para a un filósofo no es necesario hacer un inventario de sus ideas, sino identificar al ángel contra el que lucha."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

“Los viejos trataban con los alumnos como las aves adultas tratan con las aves jóvenes cuando les enseñan a volar; los nuevos tratos con ellos más como el avicultor trata con pájaros jóvenes ... el viejo era una especie de propagación: los hombres transmitían virilidad a los hombres; lo nuevo es meramente propaganda ". 

CS Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

“Se nos dice que nuestras obras deben expresar el espíritu de nuestra época, pero las mejores obras del pasado siempre han demostrado lo contrario. Para transmitir un mensaje y un valor perennes, nuestro trabajo tiene que trascender las particularidades de su era de creación ".

Léon Krier


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

"La rápida evolución de una sociedad destruye sus costumbres e impone al individuo, en lugar de la educación silenciosa de las tradiciones, las riendas y el azote de las leyes".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

"Sobre el campanario de la iglesia moderna, el clero progresista, en lugar de una cruz, coloca una veleta".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

“A menos que los hombres crean que tienen un aliado todopoderoso fuera del tiempo, inevitablemente abandonarán el ideal de un progreso moral sobrenatural o antinatural, y harán lo mejor del mundo a medida que lo encuentren, conforme a la ley del yo. - interés y autoconservación que rige el resto de la naturaleza. Y así, la filosofía del Progreso, que había inspirado tales esperanzas ilimitadas para el futuro de la raza humana, resultó en negación y desilusión. La razón cartesiana, que había entrado triunfalmente en su carrera de explicarse a sí mismo la naturaleza y al hombre por su propio poder sin ayuda, terminó en una especie de suicidio racional al explicarse a sí mismo ”.

Christopher Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Mar 2020)

“La sociedad occidental ha aceptado como un incuestionable imperativo tecnológico que es tan arbitrario como el tabú más primitivo: no solo el deber de fomentar la invención y crear constantemente novedades tecnológicas, sino también el deber de rendirse incondicionalmente a estas novedades, solo porque son ofrecido, sin respetar sus consecuencias humanas ".

Lewis Mumford


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"Las tentaciones, a diferencia de las oportunidades, siempre se nos presentan muchas veces."

Leon Battista Alberti


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"El Alma se conoce por sus actos." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«El dinero puede adquirir todas las cosas vendibles, pero no las espirituales, que no pueden venderse. Por eso dice Prov 17,16: «¿De qué sirve al necio tener riquezas, si no puede comprar la sabiduría?»" 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"Es preferible que la ciudad coseche en sus propios campos la porción de cosas necesarias, que no se dedique total o ampliamente a la importación y a los negocios de productos extraños." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“El supremo aristócrata no es el señor feudal en su castillo, sino el monje contemplativo en su celda.” 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“El caballero cristiano es esencialmente un paladín defensor de una causa, deshacedor de entuertos e injusticias, que va por el mundo sometiendo toda realidad –cosas y personas– al imperativo de unos valores supremos, absolutos, incondicionales.” 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“La única unidad decente es la del pueblo que clama contra los gobernantes perversos y logra que expíen sus conductas criminales. Pido a Dios que me permita ver esta unidad del pueblo contra sus enemigos.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“Toda civilización elevada decae al olvidar cosas obvias."

Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«¡No necesitamos del lenguaje mundano para llenar las iglesias y los seminarios, sino hablar de Dios!» 

Fray Santiago Cantera


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Al caballero pobre no le queda otro camino para mostrar que es caballero sino el de la virtud, siendo afable, bien criado, cortés y comedido y oficioso, no soberbio, no arrogante, no murmurador, y, sobre todo, caritativo».

Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«La vida es miserable, la muerte es una incógnita. ¡Que se hunda todo de una vez, y dejémonos de cosas fútiles e insustanciales! ¡Consagrémonos exclusivamente a la búsqueda de la verdad!».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"La palabra «reaccionario» nació en la revolución francesa y la aplicaban los revolucionarios a todo aquel que se resistía cuando lo llevaban a la guillotina. Los reaccionarios, sencillamente, nos resistimos a que el mundo moderno nos guillotine el alma."

Luis Landeira


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Te imaginaba extendido por los espacios infinitos. Te concebía como un ser que penetra por todas partes la mole del universo, de modo que la tierra, el cielo y todas las cosas están llenas de ti, tienen sus límites dentro de ti, sin que tú tengas límite alguno».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Es necesario prepararse para la muerte mañana y noche y día tras día. Porque el miedo a la muerte hace al hombre cobarde y lo predispone a la esclavitud».

Hagakure


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Sólo los colapsos espectaculares desentumecen los cerebros progresistas».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Me pregunto si no habremos alcanzado –y profundizado– en aquella "Edad de Plomo" que la tradición tibetana añadía como segunda edad de máxima degradación completando la de Hierro», me escribe el amigo Takla Makan por correo electrónico.

Y yo le contesto que «es muy probable».


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Los desórdenes parciales no pueden no ser, puesto que son elementos necesarios del orden total; pero, a pesar de ello, una época de desorden es, en sí misma, comparable a una monstruosidad».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

«Toda esta civilización de urbes de acero y hormigón, masas tentaculares y máquinas que encarcelan la materia, pronto se saldrá de su órbita y se perderá en un espacio donde no brilla más luz que aquella, siniestra, nacida de la aceleración de su propia caída».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"La rápida evolución de una sociedad destruye sus costumbres e impone al individuo, en lugar de la educación silenciosa de las tradiciones, las riendas y el azote de las leyes".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"Un alma cultivada es aquella en la que el estruendo de los vivos no ahoga la música de los muertos".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“La igualdad (fuera de las matemáticas) es una concepción puramente social. Se aplica al hombre como animal político y económico. No tiene lugar en el mundo de la mente. La belleza no es democrática: se revela más a los pocos que a los muchos, más a los buscadores persistentes y disciplinados que a los descuidados. La virtud no es democrática: la logran quienes la persiguen más ardientemente que la mayoría de los hombres. La verdad no es democrática: exige talentos especiales e industria especial en aquellos a quienes les da favores. La democracia política está condenada si intenta extender su demanda de igualdad a estas esferas superiores. La democracia ética, intelectual o estética es la muerte ".


CS Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

“La monarquía no es una forma de gobierno 'pensada', artificial, aritmética, sino en el sentido más estricto de la palabra 'natural', proporcionada a la naturaleza del hombre. Engendrar y nacer se contrastan con paredes cubiertas de carteles y noches en la computadora después de las batallas electorales ”.

Erik von Kuehnelt-Leddihn


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"El horror del progreso solo puede ser medido por alguien que haya conocido un paisaje antes y después de que el progreso lo haya transformado". 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Mar 2020)

"El objeto de abrir la mente, como de abrir la boca, es cerrarla nuevamente en algo sólido".

GK Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

«La Edad Media no era oscurantista. Cuando veo el impacto de las sectas entre nuestros contemporáneos, me pregunto dónde está el oscurantismo».

Jacques Le Goff


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"La democracia anega la voluntad de defensa de las sociedades y las conduce al suicidio colectivo. En 1936, en cambio, se vivió con pureza lo que Ramiro de Maeztu dejó grabado en letras de bronce para enseñanza de futuras generaciones: "Ser es defenderse"."

Miguel Ayuso.


----------



## Niño-Dios del comunismo (25 Mar 2020)

Hay autores como estos y más, muy interesantes todos. 

El asunto es que en las universidades y lo que venden con validez académica son siempre autores de la escuela marxista.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

Play Misty for Me dijo:


> Hay autores como estos y más, muy interesantes todos.
> 
> El asunto es que en las universidades y lo que venden con validez académica son siempre autores de la escuela marxista.



La universidad dejó de ser de sabiduría en el mismo momento en el que se separó del ideal con el que fue fundada en la Edad Media, es decir, de transmitir conocimiento.

Pero para eso estamos aquí.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"Al sistema le interesa el acceso al porno libre para que a la gente se le vaya la fuerza, con perdón, por la lefa."

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“Vivimos la moral de la chusma, esa moral que hace que los liberales exijan la intervención del Estado contra la pandemia, que socialistas y comunistas se arropen de matute y tapadillo en la Sanidad Privada.”

Eduardo García Serrano


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Mar 2020)

"cagüen dios tengo fiebre", la Calva a los 8 días de manifestarse el 8M.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“El moderno (tan endiosadín y empoderado) ha dejado de entender la virtud de la penitencia por la sencilla razón de que no siente que deba arrepentirse de nada.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

«Un mundo represivo es más justo, más bueno, que un mundo tolerante, porque en la represión se viven las grandes tragedias, surgen la santidad y el heroísmo».

Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

«Cuando el hombre se emancipó de Dios, no podía sospechar que algún día las cosas se emanciparían de él».

Ernst von Salomon


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

Ser reaccionario no es positivo ni negativo, es lo correcto.

Y tanto Julius Evola como Chesterton, Nicolás Gómez Dávila, Juan Vázquez de Mella... son reaccionarios.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

«Por fin me había atrapado una bala. (…) Y, sin embargo, aunque parezca extraño, fue aquél uno de los poquísimos instantes de los que puedo decir que han sido felices de verdad. En él capté la estructura interna de la vida, como si un relámpago la iluminase».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

«La crisis del coronavirus ha demostrado las limitaciones de esa supuesta autosuficiencia del hombre, del cientifismo y de una técnica endiosada».

Santiago Cantera


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"El hombre culto tiene la obligación de ser intolerante".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"Un intelecto verdaderamente grandioso, y uno reconocido como tal por la opinión común de la humanidad, como el intelecto de Aristóteles o de Santo Tomás, de Newton o de Goethe, es uno que adopta una visión conectada del pasado antiguo y nuevo. y presente, lejos y cerca, y que tiene una idea de la influencia de todos estos en el otro, sin el cual no hay un todo ni un centro. Posee el conocimiento, no solo de las cosas sino también de sus relaciones mutuas y verdaderas; conocimiento no solo considerado como adquisición, sino como filosofía ".

Cardenal John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"Cuando las antiguas casas de labranza estén caídas (y debe llevar tiempo) ¡qué cosa tan miserable será el país!"

William Cobbett


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"El arte auténtico no sirve para las proclamas, realiza su trabajo en silencio".

Marcel Proust


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“Todos queremos progreso. Pero el progreso significa acercarse al lugar donde quieres estar. Y si has dado un giro equivocado, avanzar no te acerca más. Si está en el camino equivocado, el progreso significa dar una vuelta y caminar de regreso al camino correcto; y en ese caso, el hombre que retrocede pronto es el hombre más progresista ".

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“La más ominosa de las perversiones modernas es la vergüenza de parecer ingenuos si no coqueteamos con el mal.”

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

"No tengas la mente tan abierta que se te caigan los sesos."

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“El optimismo inteligente nunca es fe en el progreso, sino esperanza de milagro.”

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“Nadie está obligado a participar en las crisis espirituales de una sociedad; al contrario, todos están obligados a evitar la locura y vivir su vida en orden. "

Eric Voegelin


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Mar 2020)

“No desconfío de una mayoría por principio. Pero desconfío de todos aquellos que confían en las mayorías. Igual que desconfío de todos aquellos que confían en una minoría, porque es una minoría. No tiene nada que ver con el valor de una idea, ya sea que en un momento histórico determinado sea aceptada por una mayoría o por una minoría que se cree una élite."

Sigrid Undset


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

«La acción será tomada por una minoría selecta que prefiere el peligro a la esclavitud».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

«El mundo moderno es semejante a un tren cargado de municiones que arremete en la niebla, en una noche sin luna, con todas las luces apagadas».

Robert Ardrey


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

«El liberal no expresa ninguna sociedad articulada, sino una sociedad disgregada. Tiene solamente valores falsificados, los ha modificado en base a su voluntad y les ha dado una “elaboración” personal». 

Arthur Moeller van den Bruck


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

"La humanidad globalizada, sin fronteras, es un infierno".

Cardenal Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

"Los que estarían tentados a ceder ante el desánimo deben pensar que nada de lo que se logra en este orden puede perderse, que el desorden, el error y la oscuridad solo pueden prevalecer en la apariencia y en una forma momentánea [...]". 

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

«Una convicción esencial de todo pensamiento reaccionario: el dolor, no el placer, es el hecho inevitable del mundo». 

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 Mar 2020)

“El liberalismo es un escape, de la dureza a la suavidad, de la masculinidad a la feminidad, de la historia al rebaño de pastoreo, de la realidad a los sueños de los herbívoros, del destino a la felicidad. "

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«La presencia política de la muchedumbre culmina siempre en un apocalipsis infernal».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«Para ver el desorden como un elemento del orden o para reducir el error a un enfoque parcial y deformado de algún tipo de verdad, es preciso elevarse sobre el nivel de las contingencias que es el ámbito al que pertenecen este desorden y estos errores».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«A través de las tinieblas que me rodean condúceme tú, siempre más adelante. La noche es oscura y estoy lejos del hogar: condúceme tú, siempre más adelante».

Cardenal Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

“Que unos tipejos que han hecho de las disensiones y la división social el cimiento de su hegemonía invoquen ahora la «unidad» causa, en verdad, repeluzno.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

“Para el cristiano, la muerte no es la derrota sino la victoria: el momento de ver a Dios; la muerte para hallarlo, la eternidad para poseerlo... La muerte para el cristiano no es el gran susto, sino la gran esperanza.” 

San Alberto Hurtado


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

“No debemos olvidar que, para el gran Castellani, la amalgama de comunismo y capitalismo, dos aberraciones que «coinciden en su núcleo místico», sería la «hazaña del Anticristo».” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

Tenéis el valor en los tiempos que corren de decir en tono burlesco: "¿Ahora dónde está Dios?". 

Dios está exactamente dónde vosotros le pusistéis, fuera de vuestras vidas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

“La pandemia del Coronavirus nos ha colocado en una situación límite. De momento ha puesto en evidencia la precariedad humana y ha desenmascarado la mentira del individualismo que ha propiciado la ruptura de vínculos con la familia, con la tradición y con Dios.” 

Mons. Reig Pla


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«Conviene que la guerra acabe. Pero no con reconciliación. Hay que conseguir la victoria a punta de espada. Que se rindan los rojos. Para organizar la paz dentro de una Constitución Cristiana, es indispensable extirpar toda la podredumbre de la legislación laica» 

Cardenal Gomá


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«¿La guerra de España es una guerra civil? No, es una lucha de los sin Dios contra la verdadera España, contra la Religión Católica; una lucha entre España y la anti-España, la Religión y el ateísmo, la Civilización Cristiana y la barbarie».

Cardenal Gomá


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Abr 2020)

«Una España laica no es España. Ya hemos visto a qué abismo nos llevó una Constitución zurcida con extranjerismos [la de 1931] y a base de qué España había dejado de ser Católica. ESPAÑA evangelizadora, martillo de herejes, luz de Trento, espada de Roma» 

Cardenal Pla y Deniel.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

«Los hombres no han encontrado signo de unión más expresivo que el de reunirse en un banquete a tomar en común su alimento. (...) Siendo, pues, universal este sentimiento, lo ha elegido la Religión para hacer de él la base de su principal misterio» 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

«El orden no será sólidamente afirmado en Europa hasta que vuelva a ser establecida la esclavitud o la Religión» 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"La cultura al servicio de la fe, la fe al servicio del hombre y el hombre y el Imperio al servicio de Dios..." 

Bernardo Monsegú


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"No se crea a una nación con discursos, votos piadosos o banquetes. Se crea una nación con fusiles, con mártires, con peligros vencidos en común." 

Jean Thiriart


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"La muerte de Dios es opinión interesante, pero que no afecta a Dios." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"Toda alma es una herida, pero el alma moderna apesta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"Más que la inmoralidad del mundo actual, es su fealdad creciente lo que incita a soñar en un claustro." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

"El plutócrata cree que todo se vende; el aristócrata sabe que la lealtad no se compra." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

Hoy, es Viernes Santo.

"Ignem veni mittere in terram et quid volo si accendatur."

"Fuego vine a echar sobre la tierra; cuánto desearía que ya estuviera ardiendo."


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Abr 2020)

Misere mei, Deus.


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Tendremos sacerdotes reducidos al papel de trabajadores sociales y el mensaje de fe reducido a una visión política. Todo parecerá perdido, pero en la fase más dramática de la crisis, la Iglesia renacerá. Será más pequeña, casi catacumba, pero más santa"

Ratzinger


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

“El Alcázar era una isla de fe y de honor en medio de aquel mar de hoces y martillos, de trapos rojos y amenazas.” 

Agustín de Foxá


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"La belleza no es democrática. La virtud no es democrática. La verdad no es democrática. La democracia política está condenada si intenta extender sus demandas de igualdad a estas esferas superiores. La democracia ética, intelectual o estética es la muerte."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«Cualquier chamán siberiano estaba mucho más cerca de la verdad que todos los científicos modernos».

Agustín López Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«Con el desmantelamiento del orden tradicional que supuso el final del Medioevo y su pretensión de reorganizar presuntuosamente el mundo en torno a sí, el hombre moderno –el hombre 'exclusivamente humano'–, sustituye todas las medidas divinas por medidas humanas».

A.L. Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«La vida entera del hombre tradicional, en su oficio y en su medio familiar, en su soledad y en sus fiestas comunales, en el sufrimiento, el juego, la ceremonia y la oración, era celebración sagrada del misterio de la vida en el cosmos».

Agustín López Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«En los mitos, los dioses sugerían al alma la verdad profunda de su propia existencia. La actividad humana era entonces un sacrificio –es decir, un 'hacer sagrado'– continuado, una celebración permanente».

Agustín López Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«En las sociedades tradicionales una sana austeridad, consubstancial al hombre normal, reducía los centros de atención al mínimo necesario; razonable y serenamente satisfechos con su presente, los mundos antiguos podían perpetuar usos y costumbres durante siglos».

A.L. Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«Todas las fuerzas que se mueven públicamente dentro del ámbito político-social –con sólo algunas excepciones eventuales y de carácter marginal– reivindican ahora el 'progresismo', antaño patrimonio de la izquierda, como seña de identidad».

Agustín López Tobajas


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«La civilización moderna perecerá de una forma u otra, poco importa que sea por efecto de las disensiones entre occidentales, por los ataques de los orientales 'occidentalizantes', o quizás a consecuencia de un cataclismo provocado por los 'progresos de la ciencia'».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Que la vida del hombre sobre la tierra es milicia, lo dijo Job hace muchos siglos. Todavía hay comodones que no se han enterado." 

San Josemaría Escrivá


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Los que dicen "Mi patria es el mundo", si uno los trasladara al Congo, que es parte del mundo, al poco tiempo llorarían de emoción escuchando un tango, una chacarera o algunas palabras pronunciadas en lengua castellana." 

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Alguna vez saldrá alguien capaz de decir: «Aquí no manda la plata, sino la Patria».

Pero primero habrá que decirle a la Patria, y esto es lo dificil: «¡Aquí manda Dios!»"

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"El filósofo antiguo no era un charlatán ni un repetidor pagado sino un carácter; un varón que vivía sus ideas y que hincaba su vida como una cuña delante de la brutalidad de los déspotas o la imbecilidad de las turbas." 

Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

“La Fe es lo que Roma aceptó en su madurez; y la Fe no fue causa de su decadencia sino factor conservador de todo lo que en ella podía conservarse."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Se necesita una verdad para crear una tradición." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Hasta un ateo necesita a Dios para negarlo." 

Miguel Unamuno


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"El liberalismo borra todas las jerarquías sociales naturales, y haciéndolo, deja finalmente al individuo solo y sin defensa frente a la masa, de la cual no es más que un elemento intercambiable y que acaba por absorberle totalmente." 

Marcel Lefebvre


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

«El orden humano se parece al cosmos en esto: que de tanto en tanto, para poder nacer de nuevo, tiene que hundirse en la llama».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

"Cuando un papa es explícitamente hereje, él pierde ipso facto su dignidad y queda fuera de la iglesia"

San Francisco de Sales


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

“Los dos grandes pecados de España son: el haber suprimido la Masonería que la traicionaba y el haber batido al comunismo en nuestro territorio.” 

Francisco Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

“Dios, enviando plagas, castiga los pecados que claman al cielo, pero no por regodearse en la crueldad, sino por evitar a los hombres el mal mayor de que se perpetúe su culpa, por concederles la ocasión de renegar del mal que hicieron.” 

J. M. de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (15 Abr 2020)

“Mientras la plutocracia devora todo el tejido económico devastado, los gobernantes, en efecto, podrán desarrollar retóricas ‘comunistas’ demagógicas, repartiendo limosnas (¡renta mínima universal!) y derechos de bragueta (...)” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## Blas Piñar (16 Abr 2020)

«Franco fue un cristiano modélico, un soldado eminente y un estadista ejemplar. Lo mucho que le odian sus enemigos, es una prueba de lo que fue Franco y de lo que hoy representa y simboliza para muchos españoles.» Blas piñar


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La masonería ha sido, desde el siglo XVIII, el gran motor de las revoluciones del XIX y del XX, y el judaísmo es el gran director de la masonería. La logia no es más que la antesala de la sinagoga".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La libertad de profesar y manifestar las creencias que se quieran o de no profesar ninguna, de seguir o no seguir las tradiciones nacionales, y de aceptar o combatir instituciones sociales y políticas, supone que no hay ninguna creencia, tradición ni instituciones verdadera".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La Religión Católica es la inspiradora de España, la informadora de toda su vida, la que le ha dado el ser, y que sin ella no hay alma, ni carácter, ni espíritu nacional".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Un amigo me preguntó por qué no construimos hoy catedrales como las góticas, y le contesté: 

"Los hombres de aquel tiempo tenían convicciones; nosotros los modernos sólo tenemos opiniones, y para levantar una catedral gótica se necesita algo más que una opinión"».

Heinrich Heine


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Un hombre debería ver una bella imagen todos los días de su vida, para que las preocupaciones mundanas de este mundo no borren el sentido de lo bello que Dios ha implantado en el alma humana»

Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Cuando todos quieren ser algo, sólo es decente no ser nada».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«La ciencia no piensa».

Heidegger


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«La cruz se percibe con más fuerza y con más poder cuando se desciende al crucificado».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«No existe concepción verdaderamente espiritual de la vida y del mundo que no ame manifestarse en órdenes, justo como la ley armónica de los nueve coros angélicos».

Attilio Mordini


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«El instante en el que el individuo tiene que comportarse como un héroe, aunque sea el último de su vida terrena, pesa infinitamente más en la balanza que toda la vida que ha vivido monótonamente en medio de la incesante agitación de las ciudades».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Los grandes exégetas del Apocalipsis siempre han dicho que nada le jode tanto al Anticristo como que hablen del Apocalipsis, y, por lo tanto, hablar del Apocalipsis es una forma de retrasar el advenimiento de este señor tan sombrío». 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La Tierra no será nunca un paraíso, pero quizás se pudiera evitar que siga aproximándose a una imitación cursi del infierno."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"El católico progresista recolecta su teología en el basurero de la teología protestante." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"El creyente es superior al incrédulo, porque la incredulidad es solución y la fe problema."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"El reaccionario no aspira a que se retroceda, sino a que se cambie de rumbo. El pasado que admira no es meta sino ejemplificación de sus sueños."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La promiscuidad sexual es la propina con que la sociedad aquieta a sus esclavos."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Sin lo sobrenatural no se tendría lo natural, sino lo infranatural».

Marcos Ghio


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«El hombre se ha «creado» un parque de diversiones artificial destinado a la satisfacción de sus placeres y comodidades. Embriagado en su impiedad (ἀσέβεια) y desmesura (ὕβρις) se ha rebelado contra el orden querido por la divinidad, lo que debiese costarle su existencia».

Desmond Morris


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Dios no es una invención, sino un hallazgo." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"El Occidente habrá muerto, cuando deje de ser la presencia de Grecia en un alma cristiana."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La democracia parlamentaria no inspira entusiasmo a nadie. Sus mismos defensores conocen sus vicios e imperfecciones, y de aquí la muchedumbre de teorías electorales y de combinaciones mecánicas del poder que se presentan como doctrinas nuevas".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"En la sociedad cristiana antigua, en esa sociedad formada por la Iglesia, no existía el ciudadano átomo; no existía el individuo aislado, que es una creación del filosofismo y de la economía liberal del siglo XVIII [...]. El hombre nace en un ambiente social y en él se forma".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## HvK (5 May 2020)

Goethe:"prefiero la injusticia al desorden" 
Es una síntesis genial de la forma de ser y de estar conservadora


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Nada se pierde completamente, nada se desvanece, todo se custodia en algún tiempo y algún lugar. Lo que es imagen del bien y tiene valor, permanece, aunque nosotros dejemos de percibirlo.”

Pável Florenski


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La vida temporal carece de sentido si no lo encuentra en la eternidad."

Nikolái Berdiáyev


----------



## Bonico (5 May 2020)

Lo teneis editado a la venta, merece la pena. Supongo que el precio es para que no acceda a él la plebe, yo lo recordaba más barato.

Escolios para un texto implícito - Ediciones Atalanta

Juro que cada vez es más difícil encontrarlo en PDF. Casualidad?.


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Si no te comportas de acuerdo a tus creencias, acabarás creyendo de acuerdo a tu comportamiento."

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"A una inteligencia pervertida, cualquier cosa la corrompe." 

Publio Ovidio Nasón


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La mente abierta, cuando significa indiferencia ante lo justo y lo injusto, a veces desemboca en odio a lo que es correcto." 

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Tanto el comunismo como el capitalismo no son más que epifenómenos surgidos de la deformación del Renacimiento. Lo único que la modernidad ha logrado es instaurar el reino de la máquina." 

Nikolái Berdiáyev


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Una democracia no se organiza, porque la idea de organización en cualquier grado que sea, excluye, también en cualquier grado, la idea de igualdad: organizar es diferenciar y es, en consecuencia, establecer grados y jerarquías.” 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“La sociedad moderna está formulando un credo anticristiano y castigará con la exclusión social a quien se resista a él. Es totalmente natural el temor a este poder espiritual del Anticristo (...)” 

S. S. Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Para la inmensa mayoría de los españoles, la Guerra de la Independencia fue guerra de religión contra las ideas heterodoxas del siglo XVIII difundidas por las tropas francesas.” 

P. Ángel David Martín Rubio


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«El diablo no logra adueñarse del alma que sabe sonreír.» 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Es la Inquisición lo que ha salvado España; (...) Ella ha conservado esa fe, ese patriotismo religioso que ha hecho milagros que, según parece, salvando España, han salvado Europa a través de la más obstinada y la más noble distracción militar»

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Los cuentos de hadas no dan al niño su primera idea del mal, sino su primera idea de que el mal puede ser vencido. El niño conoce al dragón desde que tiene imaginación, lo que le da el cuento es un San Jorge que mate al dragón». 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“No hay malos tiempos. Hay malos clérigos. Todos los tiempos pertenecen a Dios, pero desgraciadamente no todos los clérigos le pertenecen.”

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“¡Se trataba de suscitar este emotivismo moral descrito por Hume entre los españoles, para que su inteligencia, anegada por una melaza sentimental, fuese incapaz de discernir las oscuras realidades que se están desarrollando ante sus ojos!” 

J. M. de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“De San Fernando viene tu corona, que es venir de la sangre unida al Cielo, y del Cid heredaste aquel anhelo de alzar la Cruz donde la alfanje mora.” 

Antonio Caponnetto, (A Isabel la Católica)


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Un sacerdote hace más falta que un rey, más que un militar, más que un banquero, más que un médico, más que un maestro, porque él puede reemplazar a todos y ninguno puede reemplazarlo a él.”

Hugo Wast


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«No intento en absoluto oponer el capitalismo al marxismo, por la sencilla razón de que son los dos aspectos, o si preferís, los dos síntomas de una misma civilización de la materia; de una civilización invadida por la materia, igual que un adiposo es invadido por la grasa.

El liberalismo capitalista como el colectivismo marxista hace del hombre una especie de animal industrial sometido al determinismo de las leyes económicas: el hombre, como otro animal, no vive nada más que para su bienestar. 

No hay nada que sea más preciado para él que la vida, y nada en la vida que le sea más preciado que disfrutar.» 

Georges Bernanos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«El amor entre padre e hijos en España es uno de los grandes poemas de la Cristiandad; como una joya desconcertante, tiene cien facetas hermosas, y sobre todo esta faceta hermosa sobre todas: que es un puñetazo en el ojo a ese viejo pedante malpensado de Freud.» 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«En la escuela de hoy el niño tiene que someterse a un sistema que es más joven que él mismo. El tornadizo infante de cuatro años tiene más experiencia y ha corrido más mundo que el dogma ante el cual se le obliga a inclinarse.» 

G. K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“España, sobre todo a través de Castilla, se vuelve una nación militar con ideales propios y transforma a los españoles en hidalgos, ante una sociedad europea cada vez más apegada a ideales materialistas y comerciales.” 

Vintila Horia


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Sabemos que las posibilidades de que prospere esta reconstrucción son escasas. En el Apocalipsis se nos cuenta que, después de sufrir una plaga, los hombres, en lugar de renegar de los pecados que la provocaron, reinciden en ellos.” 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Por lo que ha sido nuestra lucha y martirio, un día será la Resurrección.” 

León Degrelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Los pueblos que saben dignificarse en el trabajo y en las luchas, los pueblos que tienen ungida la piel por el sudor o por la sangre, son pueblos llamados a grandes destinos."

Óscar Únzaga de la Vega


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Cuando se le da a un niño a sus padres, se hace una corona para ese niño en el Cielo, ¡y ay de los padres que crían a un niño sin conciencia de esa corona eterna!" 

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Yo afirmo el árbol y afirmo el bosque; afirmo la personalidad histórica y jurídica de las regiones, pero creo que todas ellas han contribuido a formar este todo admirable que se llama España y que esparce esencias de su sustancia y de su vida."

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La mayoría de la gente hoy día quiere una religión que se adapte a la forma en que viven, en lugar de aquella que les exige. La religión se convierte en un lujo como una ópera, no como responsabilidad en la vida."

Fulton J. Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"La manía por la originalidad es una manifestación de decadencia."

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«El Liberalismo es, en una palabra, debilidad." 

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Uno de los castigos por rehusarte a participar en política, es que terminarás siendo gobernado por hombres inferiores a ti."

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Uno no alcanza la iluminación fantaseando sobre la luz sino haciendo consciente la oscuridad... lo que no se hace consciente se manifiesta en nuestras vidas como destino..." 

Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"No prometemos dinero, no prometemos aguardiente, no prometemos empleos. No compramos con dinero los ánimos de los hombres. Los que vienen en nombre de Dios no hacen esto. Solamente aquél que viene en nombre de Satanás compra las almas con dinero."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Como el náufrago, que viendo la nave arder, no se entrega ni a las aguas ni al infierno." 

Gabriel Bocángel y Unzueta


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"En este nuevo mundo cada uno tendrá asignado su puesto. Al que tiene derecho, no precisamente por su talento o preparación universitaria, sino por la firmeza de su carácter." 

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Si tuviera una sola bala y hubiera de elegir entre un enemigo y un traidor, mataría al traidor." 

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Incluso si nos libramos de la destrucción de la guerra, nuestras vidas tendrán que cambiar si queremos salvar nuestras vidas de la autodestrucción." 

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Pero hay algo que no esperaban: que en una tierra donde las iglesias han sido arrasadas, donde un ateísmo triunfante ha arrasado sin control... No podrían suponer que debajo de esta apisonadora comunista la tradición cristiana sobreviviría en Rusia."

Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn.


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Los reaccionarios se reclutan entre los espectadores de primera fila de una revolución."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

"Ahora se habla de democracia. Los españoles, ya la hemos conocido y no nos dio resultado. Cuando otros van hacia la democracia, nosotros ya estamos de vuelta. Estamos dispuestos a sentarnos en la meta y esperar a que los otros regresen también"

Francisco Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

“Nuestra civilización nace cuando la Iglesia Católica, con su fuerte orientación escatológica, asume todas las actividades rescatables del mundo grecorromano y les imprime el sello de su impulso trascendente." 

Rubén Calderón Bouchet


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 May 2020)

«Lo que he dicho, y repito, es que el socialismo, que la anarquía, que el comunismo, todas las ideas más horribles, más absurdas que se puedan imaginar, son consecuencias lógicas y necesarias de los principios liberales».

Ramón Nocedal y Romea.


----------



## pgongan (5 May 2020)

"Cuando quiero conocer las últimas noticias leo el Apocalipsis"

Leon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

"Me agrada que la ficción moderna parezca estar repleta de paganismo, porque puede que sea un primer paso de regreso al cristianismo. Los neopaganos parecen olvidar, cuando se disponen a hacer todo lo que los paganos antiguos hicieron, que lo último que los paganos antiguos hicieron fue bautizarse."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Algunos han adoptado las ideologías de la actualidad con el pretexto falaz de “abrirse al mundo"; sería necesario, más bien, hacer que el mundo se abriera a Dios, fuente de nuestra existencia». 

Cardenal Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Sabemos que hoy las guerras más temibles son posibles únicamente en nombre de la paz, y la esclavitud más espantosa sólo en nombre de la libertad, y la inhumanidad más terrible únicamente en nombre de la humanidad». 

Carl Schmitt


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«El liberalismo intenta disolver el concepto de enemigo, por el lado de lo económico, en el de un competidor, y por el lado del espíritu, en el de un oponente en una discusión».

Carl Schmitt


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Rechazamos el pensamiento que aspira a una "mejor sociedad", porque las acciones orientadas hacia el futuro niegan la madurez de la cultura, la nobleza de las tradiciones y buscan transformar el irremplazable "ahora" por completo en un proceso hacia la revolución».

Mishima


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

"Los hijos gemelos de la Ilustración, criados en la misma guardería de la Revolución, el comunismo y el liberalismo tienen la misma lógica interna, la misma estructura intelectual y la misma dinámica a lo largo del tiempo, tal es la tesis principal de Legutko". 

Adrian Vermeule


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Las sociedades se consolidan en el peligro y se atrofian en la neutralidad. Donde reinan la paz, la higiene y el confort, las psicosis se multiplican».

Emil Cioran


----------



## Felson (7 May 2020)

"Debemos emprender el camino hacia una nueva normalidad"

Pedro Sánchez I, el enterrador.


----------



## Felson (7 May 2020)

"Hay que mantener las distancias entre personas para no contagiarse, por eso cerramos los espacios abiertos" (frase aproximada)

Ayuso, Villacís, Aguado, Simón, Casado, Sánchez, Iglesias, Arrimadas y casi todos, menos, hay que reconocerlo, Rita Maestre y Más Madrid.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

Hay que ser subnormal, lo repito otra vez, PROGRES NO.


«Cuando el mundo clásico se haya agotado, cuando hayan muerto todos los campesinos y todos los artesanos, cuando la industria haya hecho que el ciclo de la producción sea imparable, entonces nuestra historia habrá acabado».

Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«La familia se está disolviendo. El poder se asegurará de que tengamos buenos consumidores, no buenos hijos.»

Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Que la vida es sagrada es obvio: es un principio más fuerte todavía que cualquier principio democrático». 

Pier Paolo Pasolini


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Para nosotros, "Tradición" es la presencia victoriosa y creativa en el mundo de lo que "no es de este mundo ", es decir, del Espíritu, entendido como un poder que es más poderoso que cualquier ser humano o material.»

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

"Ser de la derecha significa, más allá de estar en contra de la democracia y toda mitología social, defender los valores de la tradición como valores espirituales, aristocráticos y guerreros". 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Quien crea que la historia simplemente está hecha por hombres y determinada exclusivamente por factores económicos, políticos y sociales no ve nada más. Y es exactamente un mundo que "no ve nada más" lo que necesita quien quiera actuar de forma subterránea ».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

“La historia, en cuanto a eso, es ayer como hoy la historia de las guerras." 

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«El bárbaro viene a destruir y se queda a aprender. Espiritualmente, el bárbaro es una tabula rasa. Lábil e infantil, está ansioso por aplicar las nuevas doctrinas, las nuevas formas de vida, a las que se ha convertido».

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«El peor absurdo consiste en pretender representar hoy a la "derecha" política sin salir del círculo sombrío que ha trazado el demonismo de la economia y en el interior del cual se mueven el capitalismo y el marxismo así como toda una serie de grados intermedios.

Es perfectamente evidente que el capitalismo moderno es, tanto como el marxismo, una subversión.

Idéntica en su visión materialista de la vida; idénticos, cualitativamente, sus ideales; idénticas sus premisas, solidarias de un mundo que tiene por centro la técnica, la ciencia, la producción y el rendimiento». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«La gran ilusión de nuestro tiempo es creer que la democracia y el liberalismo sean la antítesis del comunismo y tengan el poder de contrarrestar la marea de las fuerzas bajas, de lo que en la jerga de ciertos sindicalistas se llama el movimiento “progresista” 

Se trata de una ilusión: es como si alguien dijese que el crepúsculo es la antítesis de la noche, que el grado incipiente de un mal es la antítesis de su forma aguda y endémica, que un veneno diluido es la antítesis de ese mismo veneno en su estado puro y concentrado».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Quien contra las fuerzas de izquierda no sabe reaccionar sino en nombre de los ídolos, del estilo de vida y de la mediocre modalidad conformista del mundo burgués, ya ha perdido, por anticipado, la batalla».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Desde nuestro punto de vista, no hay nada más "arbitrario", "subjetivo" y "fantasioso" que lo que los modernos entienden por "objetivo" y "científico". Todo esto no existe. Todo esto se encuentra fuera de la Tradición». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Entre la verdadera derecha y la derecha económica, no sólo no existe identidad alguna, sino que hay incluso una oposición precisa» 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Sé radical, ten principios, sé absoluto, sé aquel que el burgués llama “extremista”; sé tú mismo, sin medir o calcular, no aceptes lo que ellos llaman “La realidad de la vida” y jamás abandones el principio de lucha». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«En su verdad viviente, la tradición no representa un conformismo pasivo respecto a lo que ha sido, ni la continuación inerte del pasado en el presente. La tradición es, en su esencia, una realidad metahistórica y, al mismo tiempo, dinámica». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Se debe reaccionar resueltamente contra el aberrante sistema del sufragio universal, ciegamente concedido a todos. La fórmula "politizar a las masas" debe ser removida. La mayor parte de una nación sana no debe ocuparse de la política». 

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

“El regreso del hecho religioso es un movimiento mundial, un telón de fondo. [... El ateísmo es muy triste. La necesidad de significado vuelve. " 

Michel Houellebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 May 2020)

«Es una falsa exégesis usar la palabra de Dios para promover la migración. Dios nunca quiso estos sinsabores». 

Robert Sarah


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"La historia nos enseña los errores que vamos a cometer."

Jean Bodin


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Una batalla loable es mejor que una paz que nos separa de Dios."

San Gregorio Nacianceno


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"¡No hay paraíso para los cobardes!"

Don Juan de Austria


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"El hombre es por su constitución un hombre religioso. El ateísmo no solo está contra nuestra razón, sino contra nuestros instintos."

Edmund Burke.


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«A pesar de mis reservas con respecto a la Iglesia católica, siempre me he alejado del vulgar anticlericalismo, y he tenido en más alta estima al sacerdote católico más humilde e inculto, que al más prestigioso representante del pensamiento y la cultura moderna».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Lo bello debe elevarnos».

Pío XII


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Nuestro punto de partida no es la teoría moderna de la evolución, sino la doctrina tradicional de la involución. Para ser más precisos, nos parece más exacto decir que el mono deriva del hombre por involución que afirmar que el hombre deriva del mono por evolución».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Un abismo nos separa de aquellos que luchan por un bienestar material».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Lo único que hoy importa es la actividad de aquellos que 'cabalgan la ola' y permanecen firmes en sus principios, inamovibles ante las concesiones, e indiferentes a las fiebres, convulsiones, supersticiones y prostituciones que caracterizan a las generaciones modernas».

J. Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Yo no miro con aversión al hereje, sino a la herejía; al error es al que aborrezco y no al hombre que yerra. No declaro la guerra a la criatura, que es obra de Dios, sino que trabajo por sanar un alma que el demonio ha corrompido». 

San Juan Crisóstomo


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Nadar contra la corriente no es necedad si las aguas corren hacia cataratas».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Jamás la muerte ha sido tan discreta como ahora. La gente muere en soledad, en las habitaciones de hospital, en las residencias, se entierra rápidamente (¿o se la incinera? La cremación está más cercana al espíritu de este tiempo) sin invitar a nadie, en secreto».

M. Houellebecq


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Ser profeta es fácil hoy, si se cree que el Demonio está realmente suelto, y que, en consecuencia, todo lo que se hace es contra Dios».

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

«Hasta los niños escribirán, sobre los muros derruidos de Sodoma, estas sencillas palabras: ¡EL CATOLICISMO O LA DINAMITA!».

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"De la voluntad pervertida nace la pasión, de servir a la pasión nace la costumbre, y de la costumbre no combatida surge la necesidad".

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"La cultura es herencia de familia o secreto entre amigos, lo demás es negocio." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Tenga el valor de vivir grandes emociones profundamente para crear un carácter alto y verdadero."

Paul Bourget


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"¡No tengas miedo de que un día se acabe tu vida! Teme más bien perder la ocasión de comenzarla correctamente." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"La reflexión no es la decoración piadosa de la vida, sino la respiración de la existencia humana." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Hacerse hombre significa ser religioso." 

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"¿Acaso no existe en este mismo momento un especial empeño en casi todo el mundo en prescindir de la religión, más o menos evidente en este o en aquel lugar, pero más visible y formidablemente en aquellas regiones más civilizadas y poderosas?" 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Lo que antes triunfaba, ahora fracasa; lo que antes fracasaba ahora triunfa. Lo que antes era grande, ahora es pequeño, y lo pequeño resulta grande. La debilidad ha vencido a la fuerza, porque la fuerza escondida de Dios se hace perfecta en la debilidad." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"La Iglesia combate y sufre en la proporción en que ella cumple su misión; si ella está sin sufrimiento es signo de que ella está dormida." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Doy gracias a Dios porque vivo en un tiempo en el que el enemigo está fuera de la Iglesia, pero preveo un día en que el enemigo estará tanto fuera como dentro de la Iglesia y rezo por el pobres fieles que quedarán atrapados en el fuego cruzado." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Venimos a tus plantas a pedirte la gracia de seguir siendo católicos a la española usanza, intransigentes hasta el fanatismo, violentos hasta la heroicidad, caritativos hasta la comprensión, fieles a tu Nombre en la alegría como en la tristeza." 

Francisco Elías de Tejada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Es cosa deseable tener una buena ascendencia, pero la gloria pertenece a nuestros antepasados." 

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Mientras más libre se crea el hombre, más fácil es adoctrinarlo." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"La función principal del mito es revelar los modelos ejemplares de todos los ritos y actividades humanas significativas: tanto la alimentación o el matrimonio como el trabajo, la educación, el arte o la sabiduría." 

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“El gran peligro que amenaza hoy a los católicos y a una amplia parte de la jerarquía, es el deseo de conciliar cosas que son inconciliables." 

Dietrich von Hildebrand


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"Para disponer de un mundo para sí, el hombre profano ha desacralizado el mundo en que vivieron sus antepasados." 

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

"«Los conquistadores españoles tomaban posesión, en nombre de Jesucristo, de los territorios descubiertos. La erección de la cruz consagraba la comarca, equivalía a un nuevo nacimiento. El país recién descubierto quedaba renovado, recreado por la cruz." 

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“La ruina de las instituciones y de la moral cristianas trae consigo la destrucción de los fundamentos básicos de la sociedad humana.” 

S.S. León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“Hacía falta animalizar a esas personas alienadas, dándoles una renta mínima que, a la vez que las mantenga en la ociosidad envilecedora, les deje llevar una vida plebeya sin vínculos ni compromisos, infectada de acedia y hastío vital...” 

J. M. de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“Se ha ido modelando –como Jardiel Poncela denunciara en (...) La tournée de Dios– una sociedad «puesta de espaldas a todas las cualidades espirituales, desdeñosa de lo estimulante y de lo consolador, entregada a todos los materialismos»(...)” 

JM de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“El espíritu del mal nada teme tanto como una Misa, sobre todo cuando es celebrada con gran fervor y cuando muchos se unen a ella con espíritu de fe.” 

Fr. Reginald Garrigou-Lagrange OP


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“Las ideas seminales de Platón, Aristóteles, San Agustín y Santo Tomás germinan únicamente en un suelo saturado con imaginativas fábulas, cuentos de hadas, historias, rimas y aventuras: los cientos de libros de Grimm, Andersen, Stevenson, Dickens, Scott, Dumas...”

John Senior


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 May 2020)

“La intención fundamental de la Declaración de 1948, heredera a su modo de la Declaración Francesa de 1789, es la emancipación del hombre del orden cristiano y de la ley natural. Es el elemento negativo de los «derechos humanos».”

Julio Alvear Téllez


----------



## Tierra de alcázares (20 May 2020)

Algunas frases son reaccionarias, pero no de reaccionarios.

Por ejemplo Rousseau....

Aún así me han gustado.


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 May 2020)

"La mayor importancia la tiene el patrimonio espiritual, porque sólo ése lleva el sello de la eternidad y sólo ése se mantiene a través de los siglos." 

Corneliu Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (21 May 2020)

"Los reaccionarios no queremos volver a la Edad Media, queremos una nueva Edad Media."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“Si la mayoría de la gente se encuentra siempre en el camino ancho «que conduce a la perdición», no hay motivo para afirmar que, para acertar en nuestras ideas religiosas, tengamos que estar de acuerdo con la mayoría. Más bien al contrario.” 

San John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Europa es la Fe católica, la sabiduría griega, el orden romano y la estirpe germánica. La UE es un tinglado de mercaderes apátridas."


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“El dinero piensa, el dinero dirige, tal es el estado de las culturas decadentes.” 

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“Ya me dirás (...) para qué rabos y pezuñas queremos nosotros una dictadura comunista, que infaliblemente produce mártires, pudiendo implantar un gobierno mundial plutocrático, que sólo produce apóstatas y degenerados.”

De Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“El espíritu del mal nada teme tanto como una Misa, sobre todo cuando es celebrada con gran fervor y cuando muchos se unen a ella con espíritu de fe.” 

Fr. Reginald Garrigou-Lagrange OP


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Francisco Franco fue el elegido por Dios para en medio del desorden y las actividades contra la patria y la religión dirigir una cruzada -que no Guerra Civil-e instaurar de nuevo los dos valores supremos: Dios y la patria" 

Obispo Luis Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“Los vencedores de 1945 fueron la URSS y lo que se llamaron las «democracias», es decir, el comunismo (...) y el liberalismo, que es el sistema político más favorable para debilitar a los pueblos (...)”

Luis Carrero Blanco


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“La Unidad Católica de España se consiguió con la profesión de fe del Rey Recaredo. Pero en la base de esa abjuración anidaban las gracias martiriales de tantos héroes de la persecución arriana, cuya víctima más esplendorosa fue San Hermenegildo, el hermano de Recaredo.” 

P. Alba


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«Frente a tanto intelectual soso, a tanto artista sin talento, a tanto revolucionario estereotipado, un burgués sin pretensiones parece una estatua griega».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«La vida es taller de jerarquías. Sólo la muerte es demócrata».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«De noche, especialmente, es hermoso creer en la luz».

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«Somos postliberales. Sabemos que el liberalismo burgués ha terminado su ciclo histórico. Nadie cree más en su eficacia, y sólo los gobiernos hipócritas lo agitan como un arma para apoderarse del pueblo».

Ramiro Ledesma Ramos


----------



## lotengoclaro (1 Jun 2020)

"Ama a quien te odia y no tendrás enemigos".
Jesús cordero cruz.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«La tradición es la fuente de las energías fundacionales. Es el origen y el origen precede al comienzo […] La tradición no es el pasado, sino por el contrario, aquello que no pasa y regresa siempre bajo formas diferentes».

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«La Tradición no es una idea. Es una forma de ser y de vivir, en concordancia con aquel precepto del Timeo que dice que 'la meta de toda vida humana es establecer orden y armonía en el propio cuerpo y la propia alma, a imagen y semejanza del orden cósmico.''»

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«La estética produce ética, la ética produce estética».

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«La verdad es como un león; no tienes que defenderla. Deja que se pierda; se defenderá a sí misma».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«Ser rebelde no es acumular una biblioteca de libros subversivos o soñar con conspiraciones fantásticas o con echarse al monte. Es crear tu propia ley. Encontrar en ti lo que vale únicamente»

Dominique Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

«Un rebelde se alza contra todo lo que considera ilegitimo o sacrílego, sigue su propia ley, se compromete en la lucha incluso cuando no hay esperanza de éxito. Si lucha contra un poder, es porque rechaza su legitimidad, pues sólo cree en la legitimidad del espíritu».

D. Venner


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Que otros griten que nuestros tiempos son malos. Yo clamo y lloro por la época vana. ¿Cómo no despreciar nuestro tiempo, si carece de carácter y pasiones?"

Henrik Ibsen


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Caos y postmodernidad son conceptos que van aproximándose cada vez más, hasta el punto de tender a fundirse."

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"La humanidad es como es. No se trata de cambiarla, sino de conocerla."

Gustave Flaubert


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Cada sexo está intentando ser los dos sexos a la vez; y el resultado es una confusión más falsa que cualquier convención." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“El hombre busca constantemente la alegría en la trascendencia, es decir, en el recuerdo.” 

Leopoldo Panero


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Mejor una muerte honrosa que una vida sin honor." 

Cornelio Tácito


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"La fe es un acto de inteligencia, que trata sobre la verdad y conduce al conocimiento." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"La agricultura para un hombre honorable y de alto espíritu, es la mejor de todas las ocupaciones y artes por medio de las cuales un hombre puede procurarse el sustento." 

Jenofonte


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Le pedimos a Dios lo que nos gusta. El nos da lo que necesitamos." 

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Lo peor no es cometer ofensa, sino la falta de hacer el bien." 

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Estoy seguro de que la victoria en la guerra no la traen los números ni la fuerza ;sino que los enemigos no pueden resistir a aquel ejército que vaya a la batalla más fuerte de espíritu."

Jenofonte


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"Para las gentes del vecindario, nosotros somos los que van a misa. Como si dijeran: los que han estado en la cárcel."

León Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"La Cristiandad muy a menudo ha estado en peligro de perecer como para que en este instante o en cualquier otro nos venza el miedo." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

"El marxismo se vale de la codicia y la miseria; el capitalismo se vale de la codicia y los vicios." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“Ha llegado el momento de recordar al hombre que su ocupación sobre la tierra no es la de vivir la vida sino la de vivir la lucha. Y para luchar es necesario saber que el enemigo existe y que se llama el Diablo.”

Ignacio B. Anzoátegui


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Jun 2020)

“Lo excesivamente clásico comporta algo de tedio. Y cuando se ve ese esqueleto de mármol, que es el Partenón, se siente, a veces, la nostalgia de las anárquicas gárgolas y de los monstruos de las sillerías de coro de nuestras Catedrales."

Agustín de Foxá


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (1 Jun 2020)

"Todos moriremos,lo que importa es como hemos vivido"
Conan el bárbaro


----------



## pepinox (1 Jun 2020)

Ser "reaccionario" es como ser "anticapitalista": es definirse a la contra de algo.

Y definirse por negación de lo ajeno, es desconocerse a uno mismo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

pepinox dijo:


> Ser "reaccionario" es como ser "anticapitalista": es definirse a la contra de algo.
> 
> Y definirse por negación de lo ajeno, es desconocerse a uno mismo.



No. Precisamente porque de estamos contra la Revolución, nos conocemos a nosotros mismos.


«El primer paso de la sabiduría está en admitir, con buen humor, que nuestras ideas no tienen por qué interesar a nadie».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

«Ten cuidado con la furia de un hombre paciente».

John Dryden


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

«A pesar de lo que el actual novelista opina, ni el izquierdismo ni la pornografía reemplazan el talento».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

«Reverencia a los dioses y ayuda a los hombres. Corta es la vida».

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

"Sin el cristianismo el hombre no conoce su destino, se encuentra aislado en el Universo, no se explica el porqué de su existencia; el primer servicio que le hace la Religión es enseñarle lo que vale, manifestándole lo que ha costado." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

“Encuentra la tranquilidad dentro de ti mismo, es inútil buscarla en otro lado." 

François de la Rochefoucauld


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

"Donde hay luz también existe la sombra. ¿Dejaré de amar a la luz porque produce sombras?" 

Ernst Moritz Arndt


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

"El hombre del pasado tenía motivos nobles para vivir, el hombre de hoy solo tiene unos pocos pretextos plausibles para no suicidarse y completar su tarea hasta el final." 

Édouard Drumont


----------



## El Reaccionario (10 Jun 2020)

"El Universo no es más que un vasto símbolo de Dios: aun más, en rigor ¿qué es el hombre mismo sino un símbolo de Dios?" 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

«Ese vínculo que une nuestra vida con la vida de la Patria nos obliga a mucho. A lo primero que nos obliga es a conocerla, y no se puede amar lo que se ignora. De aquí voy a deducir una consecuencia: que si es necesario conocer a la nación para amarla, hay que conocer su vida íntima, hay que conocer la directriz de su historia, el principio vital que ha informado su ser y todas las manifestaciones de su genio, y para conocer eso, cuando se trata de España, hay que conocer la Religión Católica"

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Es por los santos, y no por los mediocres, y aún menos por los grandes pecadores, que la Iglesia debe ser juzgada".

Frank Sheed


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Por alabar lo que salvó algo del naufragio, nos acusan de alabar el naufragio. Nos acusan de desear las Edades Oscuras, por alabar las pocas velas dispersas que fueron encendidas para disipar la oscuridad. Nos acusan con desear el diluvio, por estamos agradecidos por el Arca"


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"La gran causa del declive de la religión es que hemos perdido el contacto con ella, ya sea abandonando la religión por completo, o contentándonos con una profesión nominal externa que no afecta nuestra vida diaria y nuestros intereses reales".

Christopher Dawson


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Se ha descubierto que con una población urbana desanimada, todos formados bajo un sistema mecánico de educación estatal, una sugerencia u orden, por más insensata e irracional que sea, será obedecida si se repite lo suficiente." 

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"El liberalismo no quiere liberar nada. El conservadurismo no quiere conservar nada”.

Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

«¿Qué es el catolicismo? Es sabiduría y humildad ¿Qué es el socialismo? Es orgullo y barbarie; [...] es rey y bestia al mismo tiempo.»

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Para aquellos con fe, ninguna evidencia es necesaria; para aquellos sin fe, ninguna evidencia es suficiente."

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Del trabajo del obrero nace la grandeza de las naciones." 

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Todos los males del mundo se deben a los tibios católicos". 

Papa Pío V


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"No me importa si tienes 5 años o 105, Dios, desde toda la eternidad, te ha escogido a ti para estar donde estás, en éste momento de la historia, para cambiar el mundo." 

Madre Angélica


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"El honor de un pueblo pertenece a los muertos, los que viven sólo lo usufructúan."

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"¿Qué es el Liberalismo? En el orden de las ideas es un conjunto de ideas falsas; en el orden de los hechos es un conjunto de hechos criminales, consecuencia práctica de aquellas ideas." 

Félix Sardá y Salvany


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Es dulce sondear el designio de la Divinidad en medio del cataclismo general." 

Joseph De Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"La sociedad, si no es religiosa, será supersticiosa, si no cree cosas razonables las creerá extravagantes, si no tiene una religión bajada del cielo la tendrá forjada por los hombres." 

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Dejad a un lado las construcciones hechas con materiales ligeros que ofrecen poca duración. Dios os ha hecho señores del hierro y del granito; usadlos y no edifiquéis sino para la eternidad." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Reconocemos a la antigüedad todos los esfuerzos que ha hecho por acercarse a la verdad; pero no podemos cegarnos hasta el punto de no reconocer la superioridad del evangelio."

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

“Jamás el cristianismo… os parecerá más sublime, más digno de Dios y más propio para el hombre que en la guerra." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"El pueblo decae y muere cuando su unidad interna, moral, se rompe, y aparece una generación entera, descreída, que se considera anillo roto en la cadena de los siglos, ignorando que sin la comunidad de tradición no hay Patria".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"El hombre prudente sabe prevenir el mal, el hombre valeroso lo soporta sin quejarse." 

Pítaco de Mitilene


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Porque una vez rota la unidad, ya no hay Tribunal común, y de consiguiente ni de regla de fe invariable. Todo se reduce al juicio particular, y a la supremacia civil, que constituye la esencia del protestantismo." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"El gran fallo de las mujeres es desear ser como los hombres." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (20 Jun 2020)

"Mira la turba de hombres formados en la escuela del pensamiento filosófico moderno; ¿qué han hecho en España? El mal, y nada más que el mal." 

Joseph de Maistre sobre los afrancesados.


----------



## Progretón (20 Jun 2020)

«¿Vas con mujeres? No olvides el látigo.»

Nietzsche


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

Nietzsche era un enfermo, echó la culpa a los demás por los desmanes del mundo moderno, cuando él fue participe de la creación de ese mundo.



<<Está claro que ni el matrimonio homosexual; ni la legalización de la marihuana;ni la inmigración descontrolada; ni la defensa de los derechos humanos son medidas o temas socialistas. Son temáticas liberales, pensadas para responder a los caprichos y deseos individuales>>

Alain de Benoist


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

«Una sola imagen de la Virgen hace temblar y rechinar a los herejes, como hace temblar a los demonios en los exorcismos». 

Padre Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

<<A la tontería de la gente de izquierda que cree posible combatir al capitalismo en nombre del 'progreso', responde la imbecilidad de la gente de derecha que cree posible defender a la vez los 'valores tradicionales' y una economía de mercado que no cesa de destruirlos.>>

Alain de Benoist


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

"Es tan ilusorio creer que se puede ser permanentemente liberal en el plano político sin serlo en el plano económico (como piensa mayoría izquierda), como que se puede ser totalmente liberal en el plano económico sin acabar siéndolo en el político(como piensa la mayoría derecha)"

Alain de Benoist


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

«La Iglesia ha cometido un gran error usando guitarras y canciones populares. El canto gregoriano es una tradición vital de la Iglesia y desperdiciarlo por mezclas de palabras religiosas y profanas de chicos, canciones occidentales es extremadamente grave».

Ennio Morricone DEP


----------



## Alarkos (12 Jul 2020)

Se re agradece poco este hilo. Muy bueno.


----------



## Alarkos (12 Jul 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Sin el cristianismo el hombre no conoce su destino, se encuentra aislado en el Universo, no se explica el porqué de su existencia; el primer servicio que le hace la Religión es enseñarle lo que vale, manifestándole lo que ha costado."
> 
> Joseph de Maistre





El Reaccionario dijo:


> “Encuentra la tranquilidad dentro de ti mismo, es inútil buscarla en otro lado."
> 
> François de la Rochefoucauld



Brutales


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

«Lo necesario no es hablar de tradición, sino crearla».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (12 Jul 2020)

«Nunca te disculpes con una multitud. No estás lidiando con individuos con los cuales puedas establecer una relación. Estás lidiando con ideas sin alma que tienen gente bajo su posesión».

Jordan Peterson


----------



## Sapere_Aude (12 Jul 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> «Nunca te disculpes con una multitud. No estás lidiando con individuos con los cuales puedas establecer una relación. Estás lidiando con ideas sin alma que tienen gente bajo su posesión».
> 
> Jordan Peterson



Me sorprende que cites a Jordan Peterson... Tiene de reaccionario lo que yo de progresista.

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibaal (26 Ago 2020)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Me sorprende que cites a Jordan Peterson... Tiene de reaccionario lo que yo de progresista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk



No es sorprendente, a lo largo de estas casi 90 páginas cita a hombres de distintos tiempos, creencias e ideas, tradicionalistas, conservadores, fascistas, católicos, paganos; por poner un ejemplo, poco tienen que ver en principio un Houllebecq y un Leon XIII. Peterson a lo mejor no es un reaccionario pero si tiene frases que podría haber dicho un reaccionario.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

Por eso puse ese título, aquí se ponen frases que atacan las bases del mundo moderno.



«Muchos “conservadores" han sucumbido a la herejía del economicismo, un espejo del marxismo que sostiene que el nombre es apenas un animal económico». 

Pat Buchanan


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«Anticoncepción, esterilización, aborto y eutanasia son los cuatro jinetes de la cultura de la muerte. La píldora y el condón son la hoz y el martillo de la revolución cultural». 

Pat Buchanan


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«Las grandes batallas no son políticas sino morales, intelectuales y espirituales. Nuestro adversario no pertenece a otro partido sino a otra fe, a otra cosmovisión sobre Dios y el hombre. La victoria no se decide en el Congreso sino en las escuelas, los medios y las cortes»:

P. Buchanan


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«La crisis de Occidente no se arregla con política, porque no es material. La crisis de Occidente se debe a un vacío espiritual». 

Pat Buchanan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Sep 2020)




----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

Faltaba el subnormal con sus zorras.

«La muerte de Occidente no es una predicción de lo que va a suceder; es una descripción de lo que está sucediendo ahora. Las naciones del primer mundo están muriendo».

Pat Buchanan


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«Cuida de tu cuerpo como si fueras a vivir por siempre. Cuida de tu alma como si fueras a morir mañana».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«No sentir la putrefacción del mundo moderno es indicio de contagio».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"Hoy la Iglesia está en crisis no porque haya fracasado en adaptar sus enseñanzas y prácticas a la revolución sexual, sino porque ha intentado al mismo tiempo mantener sus enseñanzas y adaptarse al ritmo de una época inmoral, lo que resulta imposible. El modo en que la Iglesia puede restaurar su moral perdida es desandar lo andado".

P. Buchanan


----------



## davitin (18 Sep 2020)

Gran hilo.


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

“El amor al ruido en la civilización moderna se debe, en parte, a que la gente es íntimamente infeliz. El ruido los exterioriza, los distrae, y les hace olvidar sus disgustos, al menos por el momento.”

Fulton Sheen


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«La España que nació en Covadonga, que fue asesinada por el Frente Popular en 1936, y a la que la corneta militar del 18 de julio le ordenó, con la voz imperiosa del milagro, “levántate y anda”.» 

Eduardo García Serrano


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«El hombre no puede vivir sin arrodillarse. Si rechaza a Dios, se arrodilla ante un ídolo. No hay ateos, sino idólatras.» 

Dostoievski


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

“¿Vamos a ser nosotros la generación débil y cobarde que renunciará, bajo amenazas, al destino rumano y a nuestra misión nacional?”

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"Liberalismo no es lo mismo que defensa de la libertad. Liberalismo es la forma moderna del "Non Serviam" pronunciado por Satanás al rebelarse contra Dios." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

“La única riqueza con la que te quedarás para siempre es la riqueza que has dado.” 

Emperador Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"Nuestro deber como Cristianos es permanecer en la verdad, incluso si nos cuesta caro." 

Jerzy Popiełuszko


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«Chesterton nos advierte que, con frecuencia, quienes más claman contra el comunismo son los mismos que aplauden las calamidades que nos ha traído el capitalismo».

De Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

«Los Cristianos, Católicos y andantes caballeros más habemos de atender a la gloria de los siglos venideros, que es eterna en las regiones etéreas y celestes, que a la vanidad de la fama que en este presente y acabable siglo se alcanza...» 

Don Quijote de la Mancha


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"Todo santo tiene su pasado y eso quiere decir que todo pecador tiene su futuro."

San Agustín de Hipona


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"El hombre inteligente levanta la cabeza para admirar y para adorar; el hombre mediocre alza la cabeza para burlarse: todo cuanto lo supera le parece ridículo; el infinito le parece la nada." 

Ernest Hello


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

"El hombre mediocre sobresale porque sigue la corriente; el hombre superior triunfa porque va contra la corriente."

Ernest Hello


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

La verdadera misericordia es inseparable de un odio furioso, exterminador, hacia el mal." 

Ernest Hello


----------



## El Reaccionario (18 Sep 2020)

“La civilización moderna se encuentra en una posición difícil, ya que no se nos ajusta. Se ha erigido sin ningún conocimiento de nuestra verdadera naturaleza.” 

Alexis Carrel


----------



## Fabs (19 Sep 2020)

"La inmadurez de una sociedad -como la de un temperamento- aflora en su propensión a la queja."

Carlos Marín-Blázquez



"Al demócrata, para refutar los argumentos del reaccionario, sólo se le ocurre decir que son argumentos de reaccionario."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Sep 2020)

"El mundo moderno no será castigado, el mundo moderno es el castigo".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## Fabs (19 Sep 2020)

«Se impiden los nacimientos porque la gente desea estar libre para ir al cine o comprar un tocadiscos o una radio. Lo que me hace desear pisotear a esas gentes como si fueran felpudos es que usen la palabra "libre", cuando con cada uno de esos actos se encadenan al más servil y mecánico sistema que haya sido tolerado por los hombres» 

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## Alarkos (20 Sep 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "La sociedad, si no es religiosa, será supersticiosa, si no cree cosas razonables las creerá extravagantes, si no tiene una religión bajada del cielo la tendrá forjada por los hombres."
> 
> Jaime Balmes



Exacto. Donde antes estaba la iglesia esta ahora se erige la "CIENCIA". Hemos sustituido la creencia en lo trascendental, el cristianismo, por el anclaje en lo terrenal, el cientifcismo.


----------



## MarcoLicinioCraso (21 Sep 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Exacto. Donde antes estaba la iglesia esta ahora se erige la "CIENCIA". Hemos sustituido la creencia en lo trascendental, el cristianismo, por el anclaje en lo terrenal, el cientifcismo.



Y las masas, tan ignorantes como antes. O peor, convencidas de que su ignorancia es su fuerza.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Sep 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Exacto. Donde antes estaba la iglesia esta ahora se erige la "CIENCIA". Hemos sustituido la creencia en lo trascendental, el cristianismo, por el anclaje en lo terrenal, el cientifcismo.



Incorrecto.


----------



## Alarkos (21 Sep 2020)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Incorrecto.



¿Que opinas tu?


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

Hemos tenido que padecer está semana, como el profesor de políticas, Pablo Iglesias, decía que Donoso Cortés era ejemplo la Tradición liberal y conservadora.

No, rojo de mierda. Don Donoso Cortés es ejemplo de la Tradición REACCIONARIA española:

"¿Queréis saber hasta dónde pueden llegar los imperios cuando prevalecen en ellos los verdaderos principios sociales, políticos y religiosos? Poned los ojos en Carlos V, el gran emperador, en aquella águila imperial, de quien ha dicho el más grande de nuestros poetas que

_en su vuelo sin segundo,

debajo de sus alas tuvo al mundo."_


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Dios ha dado siempre el imperio a las razas guerreras y ha condenado a la servidumbre a las razas disputadoras."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"En esta lucha del hombre contra Dios, ni el hombre podía ser vencedor ni Dios podía ser vencido; porque si dios, por reverencia a su libertad, le ha concedido el combate, le ha negado la victoria. Está escrito que todo imperio dividido ha de perecer; y el parlamentarismo, que divide los ánimos y los inquieta; que pone en dispersión todas las jerarquías; que divide el Poder en tres Poderes y la sociedad en cien partidos; que es la división en todo y en todas partes, en las regiones altas y en las regiones medias y en las regiones bajas, en el Poder, en la sociedad y en el hombre, no podía sustraerse, y no se sustraerá, y no se sustraerá jamás, al imperio de esta ley inexorablemente soberana."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"¿Sabéis qué es la revolución? El último término donde ha llegado el orgullo.

El mundo sueña en cierta unidad gigantesca que Dios no ve con buenos ojos, y que este Señor no permitirá, porque esa unidad seria el templo del orgullo. Nuestro siglo precisamente peca en todo por ahí.

El delirio por la unidad se ha apoderado de todos en todas las cosas: unidad de códigos, unidad de modas, unidad de civilización, unidad administrativa, unidad comercial, industrial, literaria y lingüística.

Unidad reprobada, no será ella otra cosa sino la unidad de la confusión. Huye el hijo impaciente del hogar paterno para lanzarse en la sociedad, que es unidad superior a la familia. Deja su aldea el aldeano, y se va a la ciudad a trocar la unidad del concejo por la de la nación. Los pueblos todos se salen de sus fronteras y se mezclan unos con otros. Tenemos, pues, la Babel de la Biblia.

Hasta el pueblo Español cede al ímpetu de la corriente. En la Exposición de Londres hubo días en que el número de los españoles fue allí mayor que en Madrid. Tornáronse curiosos y sin asiento fijo los que nunca se movían sino para conquistar la tierra o visitar los países conquistados."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Nuestro Señor Jesucristo vino al mundo para constituir, en sí y por sí, la unidad del género humano.

De todos los pecados posibles, ninguno hay que se iguale con el que consiste en echarla el hombre de Dios o en querer hacer con otros fines, y por modo diferente, aquello que Dios hace.

Dos veces ha tenido el hombre esta intención satánica: la primera cuando quiso erigir la torre de Babel; y la segunda, el mismo día de hoy, en el cual una democracia insensata pretende constituir el mundo de esa manera unitaria.
Pero Dios no permitirá que haya otra unidad que la unidad de la Cruz.

La Babel democrática tendrá la misma suerte que la Bebel de los libros santos; lo que aconteció entonces acontecerá ciertamente ahora. Repetiráse el drama de las llanuras de Sennar: antes que esté acabada la torre. Dios castigará a los pueblos."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Libertad, igualdad, fraternidad: fórmula contradictoria.

Dejad al hombre el libre desenvolvimiento de su actividad individual, y veréis como al punto muere la igualdad a manos de la jerarquías, y la fraternidad a manos de la concurrencia.

Proclamad la igualdad, y veréis a la libertad huyendo en ese mismo instante y a la fraternidad exhalando su último aliento.

No ha querido Dios que en el corazón humano no se dé el sentimiento de la igualdad.
En mis ojos es un misterio que esa palabra exista y que sirva de expresión a una cosa que ni existe ni puede siquiera existir."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (25 Oct 2020)

"Sólo hay dos cosas realmente importantes, la libertad y la prosperidad"


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Usted cree que el racionalismo es el medio de llegar a lo razonable; que el liberalismo en la teórica es el medio para llegar a la libertad en la práctica; que el parlamentarismo es el medio de construir un buen Gobierno

Por lo que hace al parlamentarismo, al liberalismo y al racionalismo, creo del primero, que es la negación del Gobierno; del segundo, que es la negación de la libertad; y del tercero, que es la afirmación de la locura."

Donoso Cortés

¡Muera la Revolución del 68, muera la República, muera la España liberal!


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Por lo que hace a la escuela liberal, diré de ella solamente que en su soberbia ignorancia desprecia la teología, y no porque no sea teológica a su manera, sino porque, aunque lo es, no lo sabe. Esta escuela todavía no ha llegado a comprender, y probablemente no comprenderá jamás, el estrecho vínculo que une entre sí las cosas divinas y las humanas, el gran parentesco que tienen las cuestiones políticas con las sociales y con las religiosas, y la dependencia en que están todos los problemas relativos al gobierno de las naciones, de aquellos otros que se refieren a Dios, legislador supremo de todas las asociaciones humanas."

Donoso Cortés



Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> "Sólo hay dos cosas realmente importantes, la libertad y la prosperidad"



Frase liberaloide por excelencia.


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"Las escuelas socialistas, hecha abstracción de las bárbaras muchedumbres que las siguen, y consideradas en sus doctores y maestros, sacan grandes ventajas a la escuela liberal, cabalmente porque se van derechas a todos los grandes problemas y a todas las grandes cuestiones y porque proponen siempre una resolución perentoria y decisiva. El socialismo no es fuerte sino porque es una teología satánica. Las escuelas socialistas, por lo que tienen de teológicas, prevalecerán sobre la liberal por lo que ésta tiene de antiteológica y de escéptica, sucumbirán ante la escuela católica, que es a un mismo tiempo teológica y divina."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (25 Oct 2020)

"El error fundamental del liberalismo consiste en no dar importancia sino a las cuestiones económicas, que, comparadas con las del orden religioso y social, no tienen importancia ninguna. Esto sirve para explicar por qué causa el liberalismo queda de todo punto eclipsado desde el momento en que socialistas proponen al mundo sus tremendos problemas y sus soluciones contradictorias."

Donoso Cortés


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

«La vida es un combate cotidiano contra la estupidez propia».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

«La democracia celebra el culto de la humanidad sobre una pirámide de cráneos».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

Discurso sobre la Dictadura de 1849, como siempre el reaccionario Donoso Cortés prediciendo lo que hoy ocurre, el globalismo:

"En el mundo antiguo la tiranía fue feroz y asoladora, y sin embargo esa tiranía estaba limitada físicamente, porque todos los Estados eran pequeños, y porque las relaciones internacionales eran imposibles de todo punto, por consiguiente en la antigüedad no pudo haber tiranías en grande escala, sino una sola, la de Roma. 

Pero ahora, señores, ¡cuan mudadas están las cosas! Señores, las vias están preparadas para un tirano gigantesco, colosal, universal, inmenso; todo está preparado para ello : señores, miradlo bien; ya no hay resistencias ni físicas ni morales: no hay resistencias físicas, porque con los barcos de vapor y los caminos de hierro no hay fronteras; no hay resistencias físicas, porque con el telégrafo eléctrico no hay distancias; y no hay resistencias morales, porque todos los ánimos están divididos y todos los patriotismos están muertos.

Decidme, pues, si tengo ó no razón cuando me preocupo por el porvenir próximo del mundo : decidme si al tratar de esta cuestión no trato de la cuestión verdadera."


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"La humanidad anhela liberarse de la pobreza, del trabajo, de la guerra, de todo lo que pocos eluden sin envilecerse».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"Donde el cristianismo desaparece, codicia, envidia y lujuria inventan mil ideologías para justificarse."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"No entiendo cómo se puede ser izquierdista en el mundo moderno, donde todo el mundo es más o menos de izquierda."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"Ocuparse intensamente de la condición del prójimo le permite al cristiano disimularse sus dudas sobre la divinidad de Cristo y la existencia de Dios. La caridad puede ser la forma más sutil de apostasía."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

«El capitalismo es la faz vulgar del alma moderna, el socialismo su faz tediosa».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"No reprobamos el capitalismo porque fomente la desigualdad, sino porque favorece el ascenso de tipos humanos inferiores".

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

«Se dice que el Occidente moderno es cristiano, pero esto es un error: el espíritu moderno es anticristiano, porque es esencialmente antirreligioso». 

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

«Hasta el ateísmo es una definición de Dios».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"Levantando nuestro corazón al Señor, agradecemos sinceramente, con V. E., deseada victoria católica España. Hacemos votos porque este queridísimo país, alcanzada la paz, emprenda con nuevo vigor sus antiguas y cristianas tradiciones, que tan grande le hicieron".

Pio XII a Franco.


----------



## El Reaccionario (22 Nov 2020)

"La República el mismo día de su victoria se declaró también en quiebra. La República había dicho de sí que venía a sentar en el mundo la dominación de la libertad, de la igualdad, de la fraternidad, esos tres dogmas que no vienen de la República sino que vienen del Calvario. (¡Bien, Bien!).

Y bien, señores, ¿qué ha hecho después? en nombre de la libertad, ha hecho necesaria, ha proclamado, ha aceptado la dictadura; en nombre de la igualdad, con el título de republicanos de la víspera,bde los republicanos del día siguiente, de republicanos de nacimiento, ha inventado no sé qué especie de democracia aristocrática y no sé qué género de ridículos blasones; en fin, señores, en nombre de la fraternidad, ha restaurado la fraternidad pagana, la fraternidad de Eteocles y Polinice, y los hermanos se han devorado unos a otros en las calles de París, en la batalla más gigantesca que dentro de los muros de una ciudad han presenciado los siglos.

A esa República, que se llamó de las tres verdades, yo la desmiento: es la República de las tres blasfemias, es la República de las tres mentiras." 

Donoso Cortés.


----------



## Forofgold.. (28 Nov 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "El Mundo Moderno no será castigado, es el CASTIGO".
> 
> Nicolás Gómez Dávila.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Los conservadores de hoy, fueron los liberales del ayer." 

Miguel Ayuso Torres


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El Estado moderno, que es distinto a la comunidad política natural, absolutiza perspectivas de pensamiento parciales, que pone seguidamente al servicio de una acción uniforme total." 

Miguel Ayuso Torres


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El que por obediencia se somete al mal, se adhiere a la rebelión contra Dios, y no a la obediencia debida a él." 

Bernardo de Claraval


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El mal tendrá su hora, pero Dios tendrá su día."


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El Estado del neoliberalismo, esto es, el Estado llamado pluralista, que habiendo perdido su dimensión moral y dejado de ser el lugar de concentración estable de las instituciones y los ciudadanos, se ha convertido en el lugar mismo del desorden." 

Miguel Ayuso


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Siempre existe la posibilidad de éxito para los hombres valientes que desafían la fortuna." 

Thomas MacDonagh


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Los jóvenes que abandonan tan fácilmente la fe no saben lo que cuesta reencontrarla." 

Paul Claudel


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Voy a morir al amanecer, a las 3.30 del 3 de mayo. Estoy listo para morir y agradezco a Dios que muera por una causa tan santa. Mi país recompensará mi acción con creces." 

Thomas MacDonagh


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

“No sólo es traidor a la verdad quien dice lo falso en vez de lo verdadero, sino quien no dice la verdad que conviene que sea proclamada o no defiende la verdad que reclama defensa.” 

Bernardo de Claraval


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"No obres como quien ha de vivir diez mil años. Lo irreparable está ya suspendido encima de ti. Mientras vives, mientras es aún posible, sé hombre de bien." 

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

“Sólo es capaz de realizar los sueños el que, cuando llega la hora, sabe estar despierto.” 

León Daudet


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Mira el interior; que de ninguna cosa te escape ni su peculiar cualidad ni su mérito." 

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El infierno está empedrado de buenas intenciones." 

Bernardo de Claraval


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El caballero de Cristo da la muerte con una seguridad completa. Si muere, es por su bien, si mata, es por Cristo." 

Bernardo de Claraval


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Se arrojó al cuerpo de su amigo y estuvo allí casi todo el día presa del llanto y negándose a apartarse de él." 

Flavio Arriano


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"No lo hagas, si no conviene; no lo digas, si no es verdad.“ 

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Buen orden para una ciudad es el valor de sus ciudadanos, para un cuerpo la belleza, para un alma la sabiduría, para una acción la virtud, para una palabra la verdad." 

Giorgias de Leontinos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Cuando (los separatistas) nos apedrean e insultan, nos honran, demostrando muy alto que allí donde va un carlista lleva la Patria consigo en el altar de su pecho." 

Benigno Bolaños y Sanz


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La muerte os espera en todas partes; pero, sí sois prudentes, en todas partes la esperáis vosotros." 

Bernardo de Claraval


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El respeto de todas las opiniones, aun de las más falsas o perversas, no es más que la orgullosa negación del respeto debido a la Verdad. Para amar sinceramente la verdad y el bien es necesario no tener ninguna simpatía por el error y el mal." 

Reginald Garrigou-Lagrange


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Ene 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "El Estado moderno, que es distinto a la comunidad política natural, absolutiza perspectivas de pensamiento parciales, que pone seguidamente al servicio de una acción uniforme total."
> 
> Miguel Ayuso Torres



Dan ganas de estrangular al Ayuso ese. En esa cita como se nota que se le pone dura sus propias palabras.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El valor se atreve siempre, y del valor nace la esencia de todos los éxitos: la acción." 

José María Salaverría


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Misericordia y firmeza doctrinal no pueden subsistir más que unidas; separadas una de la otra ambas mueren y no dejan más que dos cadáveres: el liberalismo humanitario con su falsa serenidad y el fanatismo con su falso celo."

Réginald Garrigou-Lagrange



Pollepolle dijo:


> Dan ganas de estrangular al Ayuso ese. En esa cita como se nota que se le pone dura sus propias palabras.



Tú, progre, a callar, pedazo de subnormal.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El problema de España se encierra en esta palabra: valor [...]. Somos hijos del valor y el pueblo que se amilana es inepto para cumplir la misión que le exige su destino." 

José María Salaverría


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Esfuérzate no como un desventurado ni como quien quiere ser compadecido o admirado; antes bien, sea tu único deseo ponerte en movimiento y detenerte como lo estima justo la razón de la ciudad."

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Odio la fatuidad, odio la impertinencia, odio la mentira y odio el engreimiento y odio toda esa clase de lacras propias de hombres miserables […] Amo la verdad, amo la belleza, y la sencillez, y todo lo que es connatural al amor." 

Luciano de Samósata


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Usted no va a pasear a nadie sin ningún juicio previo mientras esté yo aquí. Si usted es guardia civil yo soy comandante de requetés. Y a ti no te pego un tiro ahora mismo por respeto a mis hábitos." 

Padre Ambrosio Eransus


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La nación está antes que todos los grupos de la nación. La defensa del todo se impone a las partes." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Regocíjate y descansa en una sola cosa: en pasar de una acción útil a la sociedad a otra acción útil a la sociedad, teniendo siempre presente a Dios." 

Marco Aurelio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

Las muchas crisis que conmueven el mundo de hoy (del Estado, de la familia, de la economía, de la cultura, etc.) no constituyen sino múltiples aspectos de una sola crisis fundamental, que tiene como campo de acción al propio hombre." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Los hombres no pueden mejorar una sociedad prendiéndole fuego: deben buscar sus viejas virtudes y devolverlas a la luz." 

Russell Kirk


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"En nombre de teorías igualitarias o de uniformismos legales, el hombre actual ha olvidado o destruido realidades y ambientes milenarios; ha arrasado diferencias, jerarquías y costumbres que constituían el ámbito de la vida y de la auténtica libertad de los pueblos." 

R. Gambra


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Las burlas de los escépticos nunca podrá detener la marcha victoriosa de los hombres de Fe." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La persona que admira la respetabilidad, con seriedad y veneración, se torna respetable." 

Plinio Corrêa de Oliveira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"No hay testigo tan terrible ni acusador tan potente como la conciencia que mora en el seno de cada hombre." 

Polibio


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El testamento es el único discurso verdadero." 

Luciano de Samósata


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El hombre es un animal incurablemente religioso. Hay que llevarle a la verdadera fe, al verdadero misterio, al verdadero Dios. Si no, su necesidad de perfección y de absoluto no muere, pero se extravía en los campos de lo relativo y lo contingente."

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La fe consiste en nunca renegar en la oscuridad de lo que se ha visto en la luz."

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"No aspiro a iluminar a los hombres con mi linterna: mi única ambición es ayudarles a contemplar mejor el Sol." 

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

“Ante el silencio de Dios, los creyentes de mañana tendrán quizá que elegir entre la realidad invisible de una eternidad en apariencia sin porvenir y el espejismo brillante de un porvenir sin eternidad." 

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

“El hombre sueña con escapar, pero no debe correr para ser libre. Si uno huye de sí mismo, su prisión irá con él.” 

Gustave Thibon


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Sé loco cuando la ocasión te lo reclame."

Catón el Joven


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Con la audacia se cubren grandes miedos." 

Marco Anneo Lucano


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La autoridad es del mismo orden que la virtud o el genio o la belleza." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Las espadas han sido concedidas para que ninguno sea esclavo."

Marco Anneo Lucano


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"En el orden de las realidades, están las naciones. Las naciones antes que las clases. Las naciones antes que los negocios." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Ponemos a Francia ante todo, y al servicio de Francia, nos esforzamos por establecer exámenes exactos e ideas verdaderas." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"A mi me basta quien no sea malvado ni demasiado inútil, un hombre sano conocedor de la justicia que beneficia a la ciudad. Porque la estirpe de los necios es, desde luego, infinita." 

Simónides de Ceos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Ante el inminente peligro, la fortaleza es lo que cuenta." 

Marco Anneo Lucano


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Cuando un régimen se pudre, se pudre: su descomposición pierde todo lo que se acerca." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Extranjero: ve y dile a los espartanos que aquí, por ley espartana, yacemos." 

Simónides de Ceos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Francia está desgarrada porque quienes la gobiernan no son estadistas, sino hombres de partido. Honrados, únicamente piensan en el bien del partido; deshonestos, en llenarse los bolsillos. Unos y otros son los enemigos de Francia. Francia no es un partido." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"La legalización de la eutanasia es la consecuencia inevitable del derecho a la autodeterminación consagrado por el liberalismo.El hombre endiosado por el liberalismo reivindica el pleno derecho d propiedad sobre sí mismo,el derecho a gozar y disponer de sí mismo sin cortapisas".

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Todo está perdido cuando los malos sirven de ejemplo y los buenos de mofa." 

Demócrito de Abdera


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Ahora se ha hecho más difícil determinar quién es un tirano. Las tiranías hoy son democráticas." 

Sixto Enrique de Borbón


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Nunca he dejado de conspirar." 

Sixto Enrique de Borbón


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"No eliges tú tierra natal, la tierra de tus padres, como tampoco eliges a tu padre y a tu madre." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Las sociedades sin unidad moral se descomponen. La plutocracia se impone cada vez más a la democracia, que no se presenta sino como una capa de demagogia que cubre las vergüenzas de aquella." 

Sixto Enrique de Borbón


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Si en el mundo no vale más que la fuerza, ¡resulta indispensable ser fuertes! si hay otra cosa, si como nosotros pensamos hay algo mejor, y mucho mejor, es aun más necesario ser fuerte y poderoso para salvar o desarrollar esos verdaderos bienes." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

“No pierdas el tiempo en discutir con los estúpidos y los charlatanes: la palabra la tienen todos, el buen juicio solo unos pocos." 

Catón el Joven


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Algo bueno y dulce no hemos nombrado todavía: la familia le abrió las puertas de su vida, le da un consejo fortificado por la idea del honor y el sentido de la dignidad." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Nada es más necesario para el campo y para quienes lo trabajan, para la casa y para quienes la habitan, que la lejana muralla que debe protegerlos, nada es más importante que mantener esa muralla en buen estado."

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Una nación se compone de gente nacida aquí y no allá, implica nacimiento, herencia, historia, pasado." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"El espíritu de la democracia liberal que ha desorganizado al país desde arriba ha hecho que se abandone el único instrumento de progreso, que es la tradición, y la única semilla del futuro, que es el pasado."

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Ene 2021)

"Tradición quiere decir transmisión." 

Charles Maurras


----------



## socrates99 (17 Ene 2021)

Lamer ojetes de machos,es el mayor signo de modernidad e igualdad.
Firmado:cualquier presentador de Tele 5.


----------



## kronopio (17 Ene 2021)

"El progreso es la Providencia sin Dios. Esto es, la teoría de que todo ha ido mejorando constantemente por casualidad. Una especie de optimismo ateo basado en una coincidencia eterna más milagrosa que un milagro". 
(G.K. Chesterton)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (17 Ene 2021)

"Quienes razonan acerca del daño que puede causar que a un chico le enseñen a disparar, han de pensar que también, si le enseñan retórica, aprenderá a insultar a su padre, y si le enseñan filosofía, a desobedecerle. Lo que hay que ENSEÑAR, CON TODAS LAS COSAS, ES MORALIDAD".
(G.K. Chesterton)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trichetin (20 Ene 2021)

No es cita textual, le he leído hace poco, viene a decir:

_Cuando uno camina hacia un percipicio, el progreso consite en dar marcha atrás.
Incluso las calles sin salida tiene una salida._
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## trichetin (20 Ene 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Todo está perdido cuando los malos sirven de ejemplo y los buenos de mofa."
> 
> Demócrito de Abdera



_"Formamos hombre sin corazón y esperamos de ellos virtud y arrojo.
Nos reímos del honor y luego nos sorprendemos de encontrar traidores entre nosotros.
Castramos, y esperamos fertilidad." _
-C.S. Lewis, 'La abolición del Hombre'


----------



## kronopio (20 Ene 2021)

“La sociedad de hoy trata de socializarnos a un mayor alcance que cualquier sociedad previa. Incluso los expertos nos dicen cómo comer, cómo hacer el amor, cómo educar a nuestros hijos y así sucesivamente”.

T. Kaczynski, Manifiesto, 32.

UNABOMBER

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (20 Ene 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> “La sociedad de hoy trata de socializarnos a un mayor alcance que cualquier sociedad previa. Incluso los expertos nos dicen cómo comer, cómo hacer el amor, cómo educar a nuestros hijos y así sucesivamente”.
> 
> T. Kaczynski, Manifiesto, 32.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante el manifiesto de Ted Kaczynski, pero en justicia todas las religiones lo hacen, lo que han crecido han sido los medios para hacerlo.


----------



## kronopio (20 Ene 2021)

Estando de acuerdo contigo en que las religiones han sido manipuladas y utilizadas,a modo personal te digo que he tenido un despertar poderosísimo de lo "cristiano".Cristiano a secas,la propia palabra me sugiere algo muy poderoso que subyace debajo de toda esta inmundicia.No soy nada dogmático,suelo debatir con personas católicas al respecto,pero es claro que hay un acoso y derribo contra la cristiandad y no es por una pura lucha de poder.Es el poso espiritual lo que quieren hacer desaparecer.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (20 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Muy interesante el manifiesto de Ted Kaczynski, pero en justicia todas las religiones lo hacen, lo que han crecido han sido los medios para hacerlo.



Estando de acuerdo contigo en que las
religiones han sido manipuladas y utilizadas,a modo personal te digo que he tenido un despertar poderosísimo de lo "cristiano".Cristiano a secas,la propia palabra me sugiere algo muy poderoso que subyace debajo de toda esta inmundicia.No soy nada dogmático,suelo debatir con personas católicas al respecto,pero es claro que hay un acoso y derribo contra la cristiandad y no es por una pura lucha de poder.Es el poso espiritual lo que quieren hacer desaparecer.
Perdona,no te había citado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (20 Ene 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Estando de acuerdo contigo en que las
> religiones han sido manipuladas y utilizadas,a modo personal te digo que he tenido un despertar poderosísimo de lo "cristiano".Cristiano a secas,la propia palabra me sugiere algo muy poderoso que subyace debajo de toda esta inmundicia.No soy nada dogmático,suelo debatir con personas católicas al respecto,pero es claro que hay un acoso y derribo contra la cristiandad y no es por una pura lucha de poder.Es el poso espiritual lo que quieren hacer desaparecer.
> Perdona,no te había citado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Para mi el intento de derribar al cristianismo es evidente, pero el motivo para mi está claro, el liberalismo debia suplantar a la cosmovisión anterior y eso es lo que ha estado haciendo, no es un tema de espiritualidad si no de lucha por ser la ideologia hegemónica. Especifico que yo soy ateo y ese es mi punto de vista.


----------



## omin0na (20 Ene 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> “La sociedad de hoy trata de socializarnos a un mayor alcance que cualquier sociedad previa. Incluso los expertos nos dicen cómo comer, cómo hacer el amor, cómo educar a nuestros hijos y así sucesivamente”.
> 
> T. Kaczynski, Manifiesto, 32.
> 
> ...



Cuando lees su manifiesto te das cuenta que es algo de completa actualidad, a veces te preguntas si se adelanto a su tiempo, o si no ha cambiado nada.


----------



## kronopio (20 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Para mi el intento de derribar al cristianismo es evidente, pero el motivo para mi está claro, el liberalismo debia suplantar a la cosmovisión anterior y eso es lo que ha estado haciendo, no es un tema de espiritualidad si no de lucha por ser la ideologia hegemónica. Especifico que yo soy ateo y ese es mi punto de vista.



El liberalismo,el comunismo,la socialdemocracia...Exactamente,han sustituido una cosmovisión por ninguna,han eliminado a Dios de la ecuación.
Pero ciñendonos al hilo,el manifiesto de UNABOMBER es como 1984,gente con buen olfato.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (20 Ene 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> El liberalismo,el comunismo,la socialdemocracia...Exactamente,han sustituido una cosmovisión por ninguna,han eliminado a Dios de la ecuación.
> Pero ciñendonos al hilo,el manifiesto de UNABOMBER es como 1984,gente con buen olfato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Yo creo que todos esos tienen de hecho cosmovisiones propias, aunque la del liberalismo sea un poco difusa y cambiante. Eso hace mas dificil criticarla.


----------



## kronopio (20 Ene 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Yo creo que todos esos tienen de hecho cosmovisiones propias, aunque la del liberalismo sea un poco difusa y cambiante. Eso hace mas dificil criticarla.



De acuerdo contigo en lo de la ambigüedad del liberalismo(yo ahora mismo no sabría definirlo),pero se me hace difícil definir como cosmovisión a una interpretación netamente materialista del mundo,que no contemple la acción de lo sobrenatural.Una lucha de fuerzas cósmicas,si lo prefieres,y pese a que esas fuerzas nos desbordan en poderío somos libres y capaces de elegir bando y mantenernos firmes a pesar de todo.

“no soy un intelectual moderno inconforme, soy un campesino medieval indignado”.
Nicolás Gómez Dávila






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tartufo (2 Feb 2021)

omin0na dijo:


> Cuando lees su manifiesto te das cuenta que es algo de completa actualidad, a veces te preguntas si se adelanto a su tiempo, o si no ha cambiado nada.



Unabomber estuvo en el corazón del sistema las universidades "top" de EEUU ahí es donde van creando y organizando la sociedad mundial., De ahí salen todas las ideas y las tecnologías necesarias para transmitirlas a escala global. Estuvo metido en Harvard desde los 16 sabía perfectamente lo que había y cuál sería el futuro y no se dejó engañar y engatusar por todo lo que el sistema le ofrecía. Es más se sintió timado y engañado,vio que había participado y ayudado en lo que más odiaba por eso me imagino que derivó en sus acciones destructivas. Ese hombre fue un libertario frustrado desde que nació debido a su gran CI, vivió en una mentira hasta que decidió irse al monte cargado de frustración e ira


----------



## UNGERN (5 Feb 2021)

Estas frases son de personajes ficticios de las series "El joven Papa" y "El nuevo Papa" de Paolo Sorrentino. 



"Yo no soy moderno, yo soy ancestral" 

Pio XIII.


"He sido educado en formas (aristocráticas) que llevadas a la perfección se convierten en mística"

Juan Pablo III


----------



## kronopio (6 Feb 2021)

"Hay más de un modo de cometer infanticidios: uno de ellos es asesinar a la infancia sin asesinar al niño". (G.K. Chesterton) 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

«Los que han emprendido la guerra en obediencia al mandato divino, o de conformidad con sus leyes, han encarnado en sus personas la justicia, y en esta capacidad han dado muerte a hombres malvados; tales hombres de ningún modo han violado el mandamiento "No matarás"».

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

«Siempre hay un maestro, pero puede estar ausente, desconocido, incluso fallecido hace varios siglos».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

«Sé radical, sé absoluto, sé lo que los burgueses llaman extremista, entrégate sin contar ni calcular, no aceptes lo que ellos llaman 'la realidad en la vida' y actúa de tal forma que no seas aceptado en esa 'vida', nunca abandones el principio de lucha».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

«Librar de miedo al ser humano es mucho más importante que proporcionarle armas o medicamentos, pues el poder y la salud están en quien ha vencido al miedo».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

«Creas o no, la importancia de la Navidad está en lo que representa. El nacimiento simboliza esperanza, el inicio de un nuevo ciclo».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Aquellos que critican nuestras creencias por ser muy elaboradas, a menudo olvidan que las elaboradas creencias occidentales han producido las elaboradas constituciones occidentales; y que son elaboradas porque están emancipadas".

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

“Me gusta más un periódico muerto que vendido."

Francisco Navarro Villoslada


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Los hombres que comienzan por luchar contra la Iglesia por el bien de la libertad y la humanidad terminan arrojando la libertad y la humanidad con tal de poder luchar contra la Iglesia." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"El enfriamiento de la fe no está seguido nunca por su desaparición. Lo que sigue es el renacimiento de lo que la tibieza había hecho desaparecer. Lo que renace es sencillamente la teología de siempre." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Tenemos la costumbre de ir a aprender y estudiar nuestras cosas en los libros de mala fe que escriben los extranjeros para desacreditar nuestra causa, para desacreditar nuestros hombres."

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"La esencia y el principio de toda la vida cristiana no es sucumbir a las costumbres corruptas de la época, si no resistir y luchar constantemente." 

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"La Iglesia siempre parece estar detrás de los tiempos, cuando realmente está más allá de los tiempos, está esperando hasta que la última moda haya visto su último verano. Custodia la llave de una virtud permanente." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Lo primero que me llamó la atención en España fueron los niños españoles, especialmente los varones, y su relación con sus padres, españoles también. El amor entre padres e hijos en este país es uno de los grandes poemas de la Cristiandad." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Si te equivocas, reconoce el error y cambia de conducta; todo el mundo puede equivocarse, pero sólo los necios persisten en el error." 

Periandro de Corinto


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"El hombre está hecho para dudar de si mismo, no para dudar de la verdad, y hoy se han invertido los términos."

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Escribir historia y odiar a Roma, tanto a la pagana como a la papal, es tener odio a casi todo lo que ha acontecido en el mundo." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Tan fiero asalto pide igual defensa, es a saber, que todos los buenos se unan en amplísima coalición de obras y oraciones." 

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Está mal tocar el violín mientras arde Roma; pero está bastante bien estudiar la teoría hidráulica mientras arde Roma".

Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Lord Rosebery, que es un escéptico moderno, prefiere probablemente los temblores espirituales. Yo, que soy un cristiano ortodoxo, prefiero la mermelada." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"El Islam había sido detenido, pero no lo suficiente. Toda la historia de lo que llamamos el problema de Oriente, y tres cuartas partes de las guerras del mundo moderno, obedecen al hecho de que no fue suficientemente detenido."

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"En cuanto desaparece la religión, desaparece también la razón." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"El mundo moderno está lleno de hombres que sostienen dogmas con tanta fuerza que ni siquiera saben que son dogmas." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

“Pero todo conservadurismo se basa sobre la idea de que si dejas las cosas como están, quedarán así. Pero no. Si dejas algo en paz, lo dejas a merced a un torrente de cambios. Si dejas un poste blanco solo, pronto será un poste negro." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Cristóbal Colón es de los nuestros." 

León XIII


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"Nadie tiene experiencia alguna de la batalla del Armagedón." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (9 Feb 2021)

"He aquí el fascinante romanticismo de la Ortodoxia. La gente ha caído en la estúpida costumbre de referirse a la ortodoxia como una cosa pesada, pueril y segura. Nunca hubo algo tan peligroso o emocionante como la ortodoxia." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Al compás mismo con que se disminuye la fe, se disminuyen las verdades en el mundo; y la sociedad que vuelve la espalda a Dios, ve ennegrecerse de súbito con aterradora oscuridad todos sus horizontes.”

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Toda mi doctrina está aquí: el triunfo natural del mal sobre el bien, y el triunfo sobrenatural de Dios sobre el mal. Aquí está la condenación de todos los sistemas progresistas y perfecciones con que los modernos filósofos, embaucadores de profesión, han intentado adormecer a los pueblos, esos niños inmortales.”

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“El libre albedrío dejado al hombre es un don tan alto, tan trascendental, que más bien parece por parte de Dios una abdicación que una gracia.”

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Las pasiones son buenos instrumentos, pero malos consejeros. El hombre sin pasiones sería frío, pero en cambio el hombre dominado por las pasiones, es ciego.”

Jaime Balmes


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“No es tolerante quien no tolera la intolerancia.”

Jaime Balmes


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Me convencí de que dudar de todo es carecer de lo más preciso de la razón humana, que es el sentido común.”

Jaime Balmes


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“En el vestíbulo mismo del templo de la filosofía, encontrará [usted] la duda y el escepticismo; y penetrando en su santuario oirá el orgullo disputando sobre objetos de poca entidad, ocupándose en juegos de palabras simbólicas e ininteligibles, y procurando en cuanto le es posible ocultar su ignorancia, eludiendo con una afectada preterición las cuestiones que más de cerca nos interesan, cuales son las relativas a Dios y al hombre.”

Jaime Balmes


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“La fraternidad de los hombres no puede tener más fundamento que la conciencia de la común paternidad de Dios.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Las autoridades son legítimas cuando sirven al bien, cesan de serlo al cesar de servirlo.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Libertad es nuestra propia tiranía; tiranía es la libertad de los demás.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“No cabe, de otra parte, verdadera competencia entre las falsedades agradables, que halagan las pasiones populares, y las verdades desagradables, que en vano tratarán de combatirlas. Sobre este tema se pudieran escribir muchos capítulos, pero baste afirmar que la libertad del pensamiento tiene que conducir al triunfo de la falsedad y de la mentira.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Decir que los hombres son iguales es tan absurdo como proclamar que lo son las hojas de un árbol.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“No tiene sentido decir que los hombres son iguales ante la ley, cuando es la ley mantenedora de su desigualdad.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“La libertad no tiene su valor en sí misma: hay que apreciarla por las cosas que con ella se consiguen.”

Ramiro de Maeztu


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Los pueblos se enlazan con la muerte el mismo día en que se divorcian de su historia.”

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“El liberalismo no admite nada permanente, más que el derecho a que no haya nada permanente.”


Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“La libertad, señores, es un medio, y los medios no resuelven los problemas; los resuelven los fines, que son sus amos.”


Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (20 Feb 2021)

“Ningún pueblo se ha levantado de su postración maldiciendo los días lejanos y grandes de su historia...”


Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## kronopio (21 Feb 2021)

"Los hombres del pasado, estando muertos, están vivos. son reales. Son rivales. Son definidos. Son diferentes. Han tenido éxito. En el pasado hay logros bien definidos que me desafían. Los modernos dicen que no hacen caso al pasado porque está exhausto, pero mienten. Están huyendo del pasado porque es muy fuerte". 

(G.K. Chesterton)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trichetin (20 Mar 2021)

_«Hoy el individuo necesita, a la vez, creerse original y saber que piensa como todos.»_
-Carlos Marín-Blázquez

_«Pensar es un proceso de afinamiento. Conduce a lo que la gente llama dogma.»_
-Gilbert K. Chesterton


----------



## trichetin (21 Mar 2021)

_«Los conservadores tienen la manía de defender sólo situaciones que no tuvieron la emoción de crear.
Los revolucionarios hicieron la reforma. Los conservdores sólo conservan la reforma.
Nunca reforman la reforma, que a veces es lo que más se necesita.»_
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## trichetin (21 Mar 2021)

_«La tarea auténtica de la cultura de hoy no es expandirse, sino, decididamente, seleccionar y descartar.»_
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## wamaw206 (22 Mar 2021)

_«hay algo que une la magia con la ciencia aplicada y separa a ambas de la “sabiduría” de las épocas anteriores. Para los sabios de antaño, el principal problema era cómo conformar el alma a la realidad, y la solución había sido el conocimiento, la autodisciplina y la virtud. El problema para la magia y la ciencia aplicada es cómo someter la realidad a los deseos de los hombres»

-C.S. Lewis, 'La abolición del Hombre'_


----------



## Hannibaal (22 Mar 2021)

"Este siglo se hunde lentamente en un pantano de esperma y de mierda. Cuando manipule los acontecimientos actuales, el historiador futuro deberá ponerse guantes." 

N. Gómez Dávila.


----------



## Jerónimo de Ayanz (22 Mar 2021)

"La idolatría parece ser la religión natural de todas las muchedumbres, señaladamente de aquellas que han sido corrompidas por las revoluciones."

Juan Donoso Cortés


----------



## trichetin (10 Abr 2021)

_«Personalmente, me alivia que los socialistas se confiesen responsables del feminismo, un fenómeno más dañino para cualquier civilización que un puñado de bombas atómicas.»

«Hemos entrenado al vigía que guarda la libertad para que avise si vuelven los tiranos de ayer, si ve determinados uniformes y banderas. Pero si algo saben los tiranos es que deben ser rabiosamente modernos.»_

ambas de artículos del periodista Carlos Esteban, que dicho sea de paso, creo que es forero, ayer en e gato ala gua cunado Esparza metió el tema de los chematrails, dijo... vamos a cabar hablandode HAARP jajajaja


----------



## trichetin (13 Abr 2021)

_«Los hombres inventan nuevos ideales porque no se atreven con los antiguos»_
-G.K. Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

Volvemos...

"Aquellos que critican nuestras creencias por ser muy elaboradas, a menudo olvidan que las elaboradas creencias occidentales han producido las elaboradas constituciones occidentales; y que son elaboradas porque están emancipadas." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El caballero español fue el único que no necesitó salir de su tierra para defender su fe. [...] Encontraba al infiel dentro de su casa; bastábales ser buen español para ser buen cristiano; o inversamente: buen cristiano para ser buen español." 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“No te preocupes por ser efectivo. Concéntrate en ser fiel a la verdad." 

Dorothy Day


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“¡Cuántas y cuántas veces aquella cosa que la nación entera no puede arreglar es precisamente la cosa que podría arreglar una familia!” 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No existe una comunidad sólida y duradera en la que todos sus miembros no tengan una opinión sustancial en lo que respecta al espíritu." 

Peter Maurin


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Los materialistas analizan la parte fácil, renuncian a la difícil y se van a tomar el té." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No solamente es rica una nación por tener grandes rentas, sino también por tener pocos pobres y porque éstos estén atendidos y cuidados." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Ninguna sociedad puede prescindir de lo sagrado." 

Pierre Chaunu


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Un católico es una persona que ha tenido el valor de enfrentarse a la increíble e inconcebible idea de que hay algo más sabio de lo que él es." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Solo se ha perdido cuando se deja de luchar.“ 

Pirrón de Elis


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"En lo que se refiere a la religión y la moral debemos admitir que, desde siempre, los pecados de las clases instruidas son tan grandes, o quizá mayores, que los pecados de los pobres e ignorantes." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Mejor es morir como pobre que vivir como miserable." 

Periandro de Corinto


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Sólo el cristianismo sintió que Dios, para ser plenamente Dios, debía ser tanto un rebelde como un rey." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Sin duda, al amar a nuestra Patria amamos todos la sangre que corre por nuestras venas, por las de nuestros padres y abuelos, por las de nuestros hijos." 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Si eres fuerte, sé también misericordioso, de forma que tus vecinos puedan respetarte, y no sólo temerte." 

Quilón de Esparta


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Los hombres modernos están menos ansiosos por ser hombres que por ser modernos." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“No permitas que tu lengua corra más que tu inteligencia.” 

Quilón de Esparta


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Prefiere un castigo a un triunfo deshonroso; lo primero es doloroso por una vez, pero lo segundo es para toda la vida." 

Quilón de Esparta


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No hay nada mejor que el Cristianismo, y nada más fundamentalmente perverso que lo que se escapa de él." 

Pierre Chaunu


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Quiero decir que los hombres modernos no tienen profundo conocimiento de los argumentos racionales en favor de la tradición, pero sí conocen, y casi hasta el cansancio, los argumentos racionales en favor del cambio." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Cada uno está obligado a manifestar públicamente su fe, ya sea para instruir y animar a los otros fieles, ya para rechazar los ataques de los adversarios.”

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"La Ilíada sólo es genial porque toda la vida es una batalla, la Odisea porque toda la vida es un viaje, el Libro de Job porque toda la vida es un acertijo." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Hazte digno de tus padres."

Periandro de Corinto


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El caballero cristiano es el paladín de una causa que se cifra en Dios y en su conciencia." 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Dios no permita que yo piense que un hombre no puede ser un caballero hoy en día.” 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Vale más actuar exponiéndose a arrepentirse de ello, que arrepentirse de no haber hecho nada." 

Giovanni Boccaccio


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Los enemigos de la vida saben que para destruir la civilización cristiana, primero tienen que destruir la familia en su punto más débil: el niño." 

Jérôme Lejeune


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No pueden entender todavía que no estamos luchando contra un partido político, sino contra una secta de asesinos de toda la cultura espiritual contemporánea." 

Roman Ungern von Sternberg


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Hemos olvidado el cielo." 

Roman Ungern von Sternberg


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Si el mal existe, Dios existe. Pues no existiría el mal una vez quitado el orden del bien, del cual el mal es privación. Pero este orden no existiría, si no existiera Dios." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## macready (30 May 2021)

“Dividimos los impulsos humanos en tres grupos: (1) aquellos impulsos que pueden ser satisfechos con un esfuerzo mínimo; (2) aquellos que pueden ser satisfechos pero sólo con el coste de un esfuerzo serio; (3) aquellos que no pueden ser satisfechos adecuadamente, sin importar cuanto esfuerzo hagamos. Cuantos más impulsos haya en el tercer grupo habrá más frustración, cólera, eventualmente derrotismo, depresión, etc. En la sociedad industrial moderna los impulsos humanos naturales tienden a ser desplazados al primer y al tercer grupo, y el segundo grupo tiende a consistir cada vez más en impulsos creados artificialmente.” 

-Theodore John Kaczynski


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Cristo no es un sol de verano para los prósperos, sino un fuego en invierno para los desafortunados." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Lo que he dicho, y repito, es que el socialismo, que la anarquía, que el comunismo, todas las ideas más horribles, más absurdas que se puedan imaginar, son consecuencias lógicas y necesarias de los principios liberales." 

Ramón Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Al que viola las leyes naturales, solamente Dios puede perdonarlo verdaderamente; el hombre perdona a veces; la naturaleza no perdona jamás: ella no es una persona." 

Jérôme Lejeune


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“La Iglesia es en la sociedad humana el fuero del espíritu. Supremo, misterioso, cierto e inviolable, que es fundamento preciso de toda la inspiración eterna, universal de la actividad humana.”

Luis Hernando de Larramendi


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No son las fuerzas del Ejército Rojo las que me asustan, porque es parte del implacable Nuevo Orden Mundial, tengo miedo de la debilidad erigida en virtud de que el mundo perecerá debido a su sentimentalismo." 

Roman Ungern von Sternberg


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Queremos la Unidad Católica (que no confesionalismo) con todas sus consecuencias. Tenemos por aborrecibles la libertad de conciencia, la libertad de los cultos... Queremos luchar contra el liberalismo, el progreso y la civilización moderna." 

Ramón Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"No predico la guerra civil, mas desoyen la Voz del Cielo, que nos manda unirnos en apretado haz, a restaurar el Imperio de Nuestra Fe íntegra, pelear con los liberales, a quienes León XIII llama imitadores de Lucifer, hasta derribar el árbol maldito." 

Ramón Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El niño comprende la naturaleza del arte, mucho antes de entender la naturaleza de la argumentación." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Esos son los villanos, eternos enemigos de nuestra patria, que, llamándose liberales, quieren pasar por españoles, sin serlo." 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Ya veis lo que puede esperarse y a donde puede conduciros el malhadado gobierno de la república, compuesto de sempiternos perturbadores, conspiradores, traidores y perjuros." 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"La fe, por su propia naturaleza, es fiera y se hace entre dudas y desafíos." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Ha llegado para España la hora suprema en que todos los ciudadanos deben ser soldados." 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"¡A las armas! Catalanes, si no quereis ser tratados como esclavos. ¡A las armas! todos los que sintais inflamado vuestro pecho con la santa llama del puro españolismo." 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Otras naciones se han hecho de otros materiales. España está hecha de fe cristiana y de sangre ibérica." 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Así me convertí al barroco. Bajo aquella cúpula alta e insolente, bajo los techos artesonados, mientras paseaba por los arcos y frontones rotos hasta la sombra de las columnas.” 

Evelyn Waugh


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

CUIDADO. "El Anticristo se presenta como pacifista, ecologista y ecumenista." 

Vladímir Soloviev


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Todo el mal que puede desplegarse en el mundo se esconde en un nido de traidores." 

Francesco Petrarca


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Esos son los hombres que, invocando siempre la santa palabra libertad para seducirte, viven con tu trabajo, quitan el pan a tu mujer y a tus hijos y han derramado mil veces inútil y barbaramente tu sangre, cada vez que les exigiste lo que te prometieron" 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“La elevación del alma a Dios no implica enajenación de la humanidad. Al contrario, predispone y prepara eficazmente para la acción concreta en el mundo." 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"La Iglesia tiene vastas fronteras que defender, y cada generación se encuentra llamada a servir en un frente diferente." 

Evelyn Waugh


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"¡A las armas! si no deseais seguir siendo viles instrumentos de cuatro farsantes y especuladores cuyo comercio es vuestra sangre!" 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Nuestra gran comunion nacional, eterno símbolo y personificacion perpétua del leal y verdadero pueblo español, es la única, que representa las venerandas tradiciones, las imperecederas glorias." 

Rafael Tristany


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Honra a los hombres ancianos." 

Quilón de Esparta


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El verdadero opio del pueblo es la creencia en la nada después de la muerte; el gran consuelo que trae pensar que no vamos a ser juzgados por nuestras traiciones, avaricia, cobardía y crímenes".

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"A los que mueren, solos, 
olvidados ya por el mundo, 
su lengua les es ajena 
como la lengua de un antiguo planeta. 
Hasta que todo sea una leyenda, 
y entonces, después de muchos años, 
en un nuevo Campo dei Fiori, 
un poeta desatará la revuelta." 

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"En este medio universitario, se enfrentaban así dos concepciones del mundo, como en una escena teatral, pero para mí no era más que un teatro de marionetas: un genio maligno aprieta un botón, y los personajes que se querellan caen en una trampa." 

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Has comprado libros y llenado estantes, oh, amante de las musas. ¿Significa eso que ya eres sabio? Si hoy compras instrumentos de cuerda, plectro y lira, ¿crees que mañana el reino de la música será tuyo?" 

Décimo Magno Ausonio


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El camino de la salvación no nos lo va a señalar un espíritu que declara a la democracia liberal la expresión del verdadero derecho natural." 

Osvaldo Lira


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“El hombre católico no es hombre y, además, católico, como si lo católico fuese algo separado de su cualidad de hombre o de padre de familia, artista, economista, político. El hombre católico es una unidad.” 

Julio Meinvielle


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Toda la habilidad del mal está en transformarse en un dios doméstico y discreto, cuya presencia ya no inquieta." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El izquierdista se siente perseguido si no está persiguiendo." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Nada más seguro de sí mismo, más doctrinal, más humillante que la superioridad con que habla de una ciencia o escribe sobre ella el que la ignora. Los ignorantes no temblamos ante los sabios, sino ante los ignorantes enfáticos." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Si toda nuestra sabiduría está en aceptar lo inevitable, toda nuestra nobleza consiste en rechazarlo." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“Soy cristiano católico, y no de aquellos que andan mendigando la fe verdadera entre opiniones.” 

Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"La única tiranía eficaz es la que se ejerce en nombre de la libertad." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Cada vez que nos ponemos en la fila de un confesionario combatimos el relativismo, porque declaramos públicamente que el bien y el mal no son iguales: el bien se hace, el mal se confiesa." 

Massimo Introvigne


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Nada patentiza tanto los límites de la ciencia como las opiniones del científico sobre cualquier tema que no sea estrictamente de su profesión." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"La época de los mártires es la nuestra." 

Massimo Introvigne


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"El cristiano sabe que no puede reclamar nada, pero puede esperar todo." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Que a nosotros, que nacimos de celtas y de iberos, no nos cause vergüenza, sino satisfacción agradecida, hacer sonar en nuestros versos los broncos nombres de la tierra nuestra." 

Marco Valerio Marcial


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

“La sociedad moderna trabaja afanosamente para poner la vulgaridad al alcance de todos." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

"Créeme, no es propio de sabios el decir: "viviré"; la vida de mañana es demasiado tardía: ¡vive hoy!" 

Marco Valerio Marcial


----------



## El Reaccionario (30 May 2021)

Y ahora en el pueblo una pelea entre negros y gitanos, la España del s. XXI, la España moderna y sus costumbres.




“La mayoría de las costumbres propiamente modernas serían delito en una sociedad auténticamente civilizada."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## angek (14 Jun 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "La Tradición no es la adoración de las cenizas, es la transmisión del fuego".
> 
> Gustav Mahler



Esta frase es de pelos de gallina. Mis renovados respetos para el músico.


----------



## rama_ka (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## trichetin (19 Jun 2021)

_«Pompa de palacio barroco o desnudez de celda románica.
De ninguna manera, lujo de sociedad industrial.»_
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (25 Jun 2021)

«¿En qué dios habrán creído los que dejan de creer en él?»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila

«Las filosofías progresistas de la historia son folletines para señoritas adictas a los _happy endings_.»
idem


----------



## Akela 14 (25 Jun 2021)

Subo el hilo, no le había visto.

Para revisar con calma.


----------



## trichetin (28 Jun 2021)

_«Después de ver el trabajo explotar y arrasar el mundo, la pereza parece madre de las virtudes». _
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## UNGERN (15 Jul 2021)

"La sociedad moderna se presenta precisamente como un organismo que desde el tipo humano ha pasado al" subhumano"; para el cual toda actividad y toda reacción es determinada por las necesidades y las tendencias de la pura vida corporal. Sus principios dominantes corresponden exactamente a la parte meramente animal y orgánico-vital que en las jerarquías tradicionales, correspondía a "mercaderes y siervos". Es decir: "el oro y el trabajo". Y tal como se han orientado las cosas, estos dos elementos condicionarán casi sin excepción toda posibilidad de la vida para forjarse ideologías y mitos mediante los cuales, resultaría más clara la profundidad de la moderna perversión de todos los valores".

JULIUS EVOLA.
Revuelta contra el mundo moderno.


----------



## Peritta (15 Jul 2021)

-Palante el carro que ya se acomodarán los melones -dice el progresista.
-Quieto parao que no somos melones -dice el reaccionario.

PERITTA

Los experimentos en casa y con gaseosa.

JOSE LUIS CORCUERA (también los rojeras dicen frases reaccionarias din darse cuenta).

_________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## trichetin (21 Jul 2021)

Siento si me repito con Gómez Dávila, pero me he hecho con su colección complta de escolios.

_«Mientras más borrosa sea una meta más fáil resulta justificar en su nombre cualquier acto.
La utopía es el clima tutelar de las matanzas.»_


----------



## CesareLombroso (22 Jul 2021)

" Te han puesto el ojt como el fuelle de un acordeon"

Cesare Lombroso, forense.


----------



## wamaw206 (22 Jul 2021)

Al hablar de la tradición, no tratamos de reglas arbitrarias y convenciones. Tratamos de respuestas que se han descubierto a cuestiones imperecederas.

-Sir Roger Scruton (traducción libre)


----------



## trichetin (5 Ago 2021)

«_Cada día hay menos rincones en el mundo._»

«_En todo utopista duerme un sargento de policía._»

«_La última degradación de un edificio es su conservación para el turista._»

«_Las opciones del hombre totalmente libre son tan fáciles de prever que nada es más fácil que explotarlo._»

De nuevo, todas de Don Colacho.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

Está bien todo aporte a este hilo reaccionario.


"Estoy convencido de que la Masonería es muy buena en Inglaterra para Inglaterra; lo malo es que en España sigue siendo muy buena para Inglaterra".

Francisco Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Pronto tendremos sacerdotes reducidos al papel de trabajadores sociales y el mensaje de fe reducido a una visión política. Todo parecerá perdido, pero en el momento oportuno, precisamente en la fase más dramática de la crisis, la Iglesia renacerá. Será más pequeño, más pobre, casi catacumba, pero también más santa. Porque ya no será la Iglesia de los que buscan agradar al mundo, sino la Iglesia de los fieles a Dios y su ley eterna. El renacimiento será obra de un pequeño remanente, aparentemente insignificante pero indomable, pasado por un proceso de purificación. Porque así es como obra Dios. Contra el mal, un pequeño rebaño resiste ".

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"El Cristianismo no es democrático, y la democracia no es Cristiana. Lo único que la gente en la Biblia votó para hacer fue la crucifixión"

Garret L. Gray


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«El triángulo de la masonería judaica aparece ya en las cumbres del Estado como el cuadrante que señala las horas de la ignominia».

Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Hay una cultura, un equilibrio del espíritu, una madurez cálida del pensamiento que solo pueden ser el resultado de la larga disciplina, de las facultades superiores, aplicadas, con fervor y con método, al estudio de la obra desnuda de la humana inteligencia".

Léon Degrelle


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

En sus últimos años, Tolkien quedó profundamente decepcionado por las reformas y cambios llevados a cabo tras el Concilio Vaticano Segundo, tal como recuerda su nieto Simon Tolkien:


> "Recuerdo vívidamente cuando iba a la iglesia con él en Bournemouth. Era un devoto católico romano y fue poco después de que la Iglesia cambiase la liturgia del latín al inglés. Mi abuelo evidentemente no estaba de acuerdo con eso y daba todas sus respuestas en voz muy alta en latín mientras el resto de la congregación respondía en inglés. La experiencia me resultaba espantosa, pero a mi abuelo le daba lo mismo. Simplemente, tenía que hacer aquello que creía correcto."


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Hoy, 14 de julio, la República francesa celebra los crímenes de la revolución de 1789, una de las etapas clave de la Revolución, inspirada por Satanás, para subvertir el orden natural y cristiano». 

Don Ugo Carandino


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"La liturgia no es un espectáculo ... que necesita directores brillantes y actores talentosos. La liturgia no vive de sorpresas "agradables", de ideas "cautivadoras", sino de repeticiones solemnes. No debe expresar la actualidad y su efímero, sino el misterio de lo Sagrado."

Joseph Ratzinger


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Para el Nuevo Orden Mundial es una necesidad destruir el Cristianismo, vaciándolo de su fe en Cristo y en la Iglesia, para convertirlo en una mera doctrina de ayuda, solidaridad social o beneficencia» 

Cardenal Ratzinger


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Los católicos liberales, pueden hacer más daño que los comunistas» 

Pio XI


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«No cambiamos los limites marcados por nuestros padres. Mantenemos la tradición que hemos recibido. Si empezamos a establecer la Ley de la Iglesia, incluso en las cosas más pequeñas, todo el edificio caerá al suelo en poco tiempo»

San Juan Damasceno


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Mientras la Iglesia no recupere aquella mente arquitectónica y aquella mirada de águila que sólo proporciona la filosofía perenne, su destino no será otro que la irrelevancia» 

Juan Manuel de Prada


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Lo que para generaciones anteriores era sagrado, sigue siendo sagrado y grande para nosotros también, y no puede ser de repente totalmente prohibido o incluso considerarse dañino» 

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Bien mirada, pues, la prohibición de la usura, es una ley para impedir que los ricos vivan a expensas de los pobres, y los que no trabajan abusen de su posición para aprovecharse del sudor de los que trabajan."

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"A ideas es necesario oponer ideas; a sentimientos, sentimientos; a espíritu público, espíritu público; a la abundancia de mal, abundancia de bien; a constancia en disolver, constancia en unir; a tenacidad en trastornar, perseverancia en organizar." 

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Cuando el alma humana ha perdido su vigor por la molicie, la incredulidad y los vicios gangrenosos que acompañan al exceso de civilización, sólo puede ser templada de nuevo con sangre." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Haceos amigos en la prosperidad y probadlos en la adversidad." 

Pítaco de Mitilene


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Donde hay luz también existe la sombra. ¿Dejaré de amar a la luz porque produce sombras?" 

Ernst Moritz Arndt


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Si no crees en Dios, la cuestión ¿cuál es el propósito de la vida? Resulta incontestable. ¿A qué dirección mandarás la pregunta?"

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Habla contra la opresión inconsciente, Habla contra la tiranía de la falta de imaginación, Habla contra las ataduras."

Ezra Pound


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Uno de los mayores crímenes posibles es sin duda un ataque a la soberanía, ningún otro tiene consecuencias tan terribles." 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"La doctrina debe seguirse estudiando en la actualidad, ya que fundamentalmente es un estudio científico, y no un orden impuesto por el legislador." 

Álvaro D'Ors


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Esta es la hora de las afirmaciones resueltas y varoniles. Lancémonos, pues, a esta batalla, que es precursora de otras luchas fragorosas."

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"El valor de un soldado se enaltece con el conocimiento de su profesión, y sólo desea una oportunidad para ejecutar aquello que él está convencido de haber aprendido perfectamente."

Flavio Vegecio Renato


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"No se han de conducir al combate las tropas sin confianza en la victoria." 

Flavio Vegecio Renato


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Cuando Dios pelea, es de poca importancia si la espada es grande o pequeña." 

Santa Juana de Arco


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Son los hombres de fe los que no pierden nunca la confianza." 

Ángel Herrera Oria


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Un puñado de hombres, endurecidos por la Guerra, está destinado a la victoria cierta, mientras que, al contrario, numerosos ejércitos de tropas indisciplinadas no son otra cosa que multitudes de hombres arrojadas a una carnicería." 

Flavio Vegecio Renato


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Como católicos, confesaremos sin vacilar a Cristo ante todas las iras del infierno; y como españoles, las tradiciones de la Patria y la santidad del Derecho." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"El estímulo [...] de mi teoría política es aquel grito ¡Viva Cristo Rey!, con el que murieron muchos [...] en la Cruzada." 

Álvaro D'Ors


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Fue entonces cuando una creencia se apoderó de mí y jamás me ha dejado: que aquel que lucha por Dios y por su pueblo, aunque esté solo, jamás será derrotado."

Corneliu Zelea Codreanu


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

"Según me hago mayor, cada vez creo más en la libertad, pero menos en los liberales."

G.K. Chesterton


----------



## ueee3 (19 Ago 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> “La barbarie de la nueva época no será como la de los antiguos hunos; será técnica, científica, laicista y propagandística. No vendrá de fuera, sino de dentro, porque la barbarie no está fuera de nosotros; está bajo nosotros; la civilización moderna cría su propia barbarie".
> 
> F. Sheen



Brutal.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«La cultura y la tradición del hombre, como la cultura y la tradición de la hiena o de la hormiga, pudieran orientarse sobre una rosa de tres solos vientos: comer, reproducirse y destruirse».

Camilo José Cela


----------



## ueee3 (19 Ago 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Según me hago mayor, cada vez creo más en la libertad, pero menos en los liberales."
> 
> G.K. Chesterton



 justo estaba pensando en decir alguna de Chesterton, o que él tenía muchas. Estará el hilo lleno.


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«La frustración es el carácter psicológico distintivo de la sociedad democrática. Donde todos pueden aspirar lícitamente a la cúspide, la pirámide entera es acumulación de frustrados».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Hasta los niños del pueblo escribirán, sobre los muros derruidos de Sodoma, estas sencillas palabras: ¡EL CATOLICISMO O LA DINAMITA! Elegid, pues, de una vez por todas, si no estáis muertos».

Léon Bloy



ueee3 dijo:


> justo estaba pensando en decir alguna de Chesterton, o que él tenía muchas. Estará el hilo lleno.



Un poco....


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«El capitalismo no hace más que herejes y pervertidos». 

Álvaro d'Ors


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

- Sepa, señor Léon Bloy, que yo soy ateo y materialista. 

- ¡Qué bien, hombre, estoy encantado de saber que estoy en presencia de un imbécil!


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Los sacerdotes no hacen casi nunca uso de su poder de exorcizar, porque les falta fe y en el fondo tienen miedo de contrariar al Diablo».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Rezumo odio. He acabado por aborrecer las cosas, las instituciones, las leyes del mundo. He odiado infinitamente el mundo y las experiencias de mi vida no sirvieron más que para exacerbar esa pasión. ¿Quién, pues, incluso entre los cristianos, podría comprender esto?».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Yo estoy a favor, sobre todo, de la barbarie cristiana».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«Jesús muere por segunda vez, pero no en la Cruz, sino en el umbral de su Iglesia, asfixiado por el asco».

Léon Bloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (19 Ago 2021)

«El cura Storp se esfuerza por ser buena persona sin dejar de ser decididamente imbécil: me habla de la belleza del sufragio universal, reprochándome con vigor mi sistema de abstención. Las ideas de León XIII. Imposible hacer entrar una idea superior en tales cerebros».

Léon Bloy


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ago 2021)

*"la democracia se pone en solfa desde que el Partido Comunista (...) forma parte del Gobierno",*










José Luis Concepción, nombrado embajador 'Marca Ejército' por la provincia de Burgos


El acto se ha celebrado en la base de de Castrillo del Val este 2 de mayo




www.burgosconecta.es






Spoiler



Domingo, 2 mayo 2021, 19:03
El presidente del Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Castilla y León, José Luis Concepción, ha recibido el distintivo de *embajador 'Marca Ejército' por la provincia de Burgos*. El acto se ha celebrado en la Base Militar 'Cid Campeador', de Castrillo del Val, según informaron fuentes del Ministerio de Defensa.

Este nombramiento del jefe del Estado Mayor del Ejército de Tierra se ha llevado a cabo desde que *el pasado año el Ejército de Tierra lanzó un proyecto para mejorar la percepción, comprensión y conocimiento *de la institución en la sociedad española, que se ha denominado 'Marca Ejército'.


----------



## trichetin (19 Ago 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> justo estaba pensando en decir alguna de Chesterton, o que él tenía muchas. Estará el hilo lleno.



Os recomiendo esta recopilación que me encontré por casualidad. 
Éste y la colección de Gómez Dávila las abro al azar de vez en cuando. Da igual por qué pagina:






Un par de ejemplos:

«_Demasiado capitalismo no significa demasiados capitalistas, sino demasiados pocos capitalistas._»

«_La más preciosa forma de ocio, la más consoladora, la más pura y santa es el noble hábito de no hacer nada en absoluto.
Está siendo descuidada en tal grado que amenaza con degenerar a toda la raza humana._»


----------



## UNGERN (14 Sep 2021)

"Para corromper a un individuo basta con enseñarle a llamar «derechos» a sus anhelos personales y «abusos» a los derechos de los demás."

G K Chesterton.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«Toda introducción de extranjeros, que por su constitución moral y física puedan deteriorar las costumbres de una nación, o incluso alterar la raza, debe reducirse a límites estrechos, si no puede ser totalmente impedida»

Vizconde Louis de Bonald


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Esta mezquita en el corazón de París no me dice nada bueno (...) si hay un despertar del Islam, y no creo que eso pueda ponerse en duda, un trofeo de la fe coránica en esta colina de Santa Genoveva, donde todos los grandes Doctores de la Cristiandad enseñaron contra el Islam, representa algo más que una ofensa contra nuestro pasado: es una amenaza contra nuestro futuro."

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«Organizar la democracia es instituir aristocracias; democratizar una organización es introducir la desorganización: organizar significa diferenciar, es decir, crear desigualdades útiles». 

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«El mayor enemigo de Europa al que hay que reprimir por todos los medios que no sean un crimen, la úlcera funesta que se pega a todas las soberanías y las corroe sin descanso, el hijo del orgullo, el padre de la anarquía, el ácido universal es el protestantismo» 

José de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Un rey destronado se vuelve un miserable destronado. Un republicano que ha perdido el poder es un gran personaje que jamás pierde la esperanza de recuperarlo y vive rodeado de una torre de parásitos, nada pierde ni con descuidarlo todo, puede prender fuego a a los cuatro costados de nuestras administraciones, salir bien parado y volverá a empezar."

Charles Maurras


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«Para todo conocimiento, incluso profano, la fe precede a la razón para formarla, y la razón sigue a la fe para afirmarla».

Vizconde Louis de Bonald


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Una sociedad fundada sobre el egoísmo y la envidia, si pudiese ser perpetua, haría inútil el infierno".

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El principio monárquico: un solo Dios en el Universo, un solo Papa en la Iglesia, un solo padre en la familia, un solo Rey en el Estado."

Manuel Polo y Peyrolón


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

Enrique Gil Robles en 1899: 

"Hay que guardarse de abrir demasiado la mano en la admisibilidad de la mujer a las funciones públicas aun no autoritarias, sobre todo del Estado, y más aún de que las monopolice el bello sexo".


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«La Revolución francesa es radicalmente mala; ningún elemento de bien alivia la mirada del observador. Es el más alto grado de corrupción conocido: es la pura impureza». 

Joseph de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

«El grito “Libertad, igualdad, fraternidad o la muerte” ha estado muy de moda en la Revolución. La libertad ha logrado llenar Francia de prisiones; la igualdad, multiplicar los títulos y condecoraciones; la fraternidad, dividirnos; sólo la muerte ha prevalecido» 

Louis de Bonald


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Hemos llegado por etapas fáciles a la falta de un sistema de pensamiento común que pueda unir al campesino que corta su heno, al estudiante que estudia la lógica formal y al mecánico que trabaja en una fábrica de automóviles." 

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El suicidio más acostumbrado en nuestro tiempo consiste en pegarse un balazo en el alma." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El Gobierno representativo hasta aquí no ha sido más que la representación de nuestras locuras y miserias. El Gobierno representativo ha sido el cómplice del más duro despotismo." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"A través de mi visitarás la ciudad del llanto, a través de mi entrarás en el dolor eterno, a través de mi andarás entre las personas perdidas." 

Dante Alighieri


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Amad sobre todo a los niños.. Están en el mundo para llegarnos al corazón y purificarlo. Son para nosotros como un aviso. ¡Maldito sea el que ofenda a estas criaturas!"

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La tolerancia llegará a tal nivel que las personas inteligentes tendrán prohibido pensar para no ofender a los imbéciles."

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Francia es el país de las catedrales, los santos, los héroes y los locos." 

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Nada patentiza tanto los límites de la ciencia como las opiniones del científico sobre cualquier tema que no sea estrictamente de su profesión." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La prueba del artista no reposa sobre la avidez con el que va a trabajar, sino en la excelencia del trabajo que produce." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Aunque estemos en medio de ruinas, estemos en pie, y erguida noblemente la cabeza; y aun cuando vaya a caer la piedra que ha de aplastarla, no nos humillemos delante de los opresores, y opongamos al poder del mundo el nombre de la eternidad."

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Luchemos unidos, y sea lo vigoroso de la defensa proporcional a lo violento del ataque." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"En ti, oh patria mia, tengo lo que hay más puro, en la vida y más sagrado en la muerte: la cuna de mi niñez y el sepulcro de mi padre." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Tocó ayer a nuestros padres pelear con gloria en defensa del suelo nativo; a nosotros corresponde hoy resistir otra inundación, no menos que aquella insidiosa y más temible todavía, porque tiende a borrar nuestra existencia." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"De entre las ciencias prácticas es más digna la que se orienta a un fin más alto, como lo civil a lo militar, puesto que el bien del ejército tiene por fin el bien del pueblo." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El arte, en la medida de sus posibilidades sigue a la naturaleza, tal como un pupilo imita a su maestro; de tal suerte debe ser tu arte. Nieta de Dios." 

Dante Alighieri


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"¿Qué honra tan señalada no otorgais al aventurero, que sin blasón ni escudo de armas pretende quebrar lanzas, admitiéndole en vuestras filas? Su gratitud no hallará limites." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"No queremos parodias de Constituciones francesas ni inglesas; pero en nombre de los verdaderos realistas os decimos, que amamos y mucho la verdadera libertad." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"En este medio universitario, se enfrentaban así dos concepciones del mundo, como en una escena teatral, pero para mí no era más que un teatro de marionetas: un genio maligno aprieta un botón, y los personajes que se querellan caen en una trampa." 

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Aquí todo es farsa, pero indigna y deplorable farsa. Hemos agotado nuestros tesoros, derramado nuestra sangre, perdido a nuestros hijos, ¿y para qué? para enviar charlatanes a las Cortes." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El camino de la salvación no nos lo va a señalar un espíritu que declara a la democracia liberal la expresión del verdadero derecho natural." 

Osvaldo Lira


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Creo en la vida eterna en este mundo, hay momentos en que el tiempo se detiene de repente para dar lugar a la eternidad."

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Todo lo que es verdad, sea quien sea quien lo haya dicho, tiene su origen en el espíritu." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La mejor forma de evitar que un prisionero se escape es asegurarse de que jamás sepa que está en prisión." 

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Un pueblo sin el conocimiento de su historia pasada, origen y cultura es como un árbol sin raíces." 

Marcus Garvey


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Conservar el idioma es hoy algo más que literaria ocupación: es defender en su último baluarte la independencia de España, y aquella índole de su carácter que más esencialmente constituye su nacionalidad." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La revolución francesa, por mejor decir, la revolución europea fue un llamamiento hecho a todas las pasiones por todos los errores: fue, para servirme de la energia de una expresión geométrica, el mal elevado a su más alta potencia." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Y si la vida no tiene un propósito, haz que el momento tenga un propósito." 

George Coșbuc


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Señores diputados, he dicho: vengo de muy atrás, pero voy muy adelante. Quiero conservar los principios inmortales de nuestros padres, el fuego sagrado de la sociedad." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Como un pueblo sin juventud semejaría un año sin primavera, así una nación sin hombres de talento a un cielo sin estrellas." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## kronopio (17 Oct 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> Os recomiendo esta recopilación que me encontré por casualidad.
> Éste y la colección de Gómez Dávila las abro al azar de vez en cuando. Da igual por qué pagina:
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo ver la recopilación,la podrías postear?

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Ellos son la alegría de los campos,
los quijotes que mueren cara a cara,
relámpagos de músculo de encina 
condecorados con la sangre brava."

Luis Álvarez Lencero


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"El mundo es un lugar de tránsito, echado por Dios entre la nada y la eternidad." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Morir para quien muere en Jesucristo, es saltar en el bajel que aporta a las playas eternas; es dormirse entre los hombres y despertar entre los ángeles." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"En España a las cosas más horribles se las ha cubierto con nombres muy brillantes: monstruos vestidos de púrpura, tanto más repugnantes cuanto más engalanados." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"¡Oh! no morirá la lengua de Castilla, ni perecerá jamás la nacionalidad de España: cuenta esta con inmortal seguro por el idioma castellano, y el idioma es imperecedero desde que se intitula la lengua de Cervantes." 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Desgarradas las naciones por las sectas, escuelas y partidos, han perdido su unidad, y el suelo de la vieja Europa aseméjase a un inmenso campo de batalla en que luchan en revuelta confusión todos los elementos sociales." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Nosotros somos el antiguo pueblo español, y rechazaremos por tanto y siempre, hasta donde alcancen nuestras fuerzas, esas malas copias de Constituciones extranjeras." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

“El acto de fe no es un capricho individual inexplicable e incomprensible. No es una rotura en el tejido de la razón. Es, por el contrario, una actitud firme de toda persona viva que se fundamente objetivamente en una necesidad racional.“ 

Manuel García Morente


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Guarda el orden y el orden te guardará."

San Agustín de Hipona


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Estamos en manos de Dios. Sólo mueres una vez. Ya sea en la flor de la vida o en la vejez, es exactamente lo mismo. Pero lo que no es lo mismo es morir como un león o un perro rabioso." 

George Coșbuc


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Si los prudentes y los prácticos de ahora hubieran estado en Covadonga, aún usaríamos turbante." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Mantén la firmeza de la torre, cuya cúspide no tiembla ni por tormentas ni por vientos." 

Dante Alighieri


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Es más útil repetir hasta la saciedad verdades incontestables, que echarse a inventar absurdos y aumentar el cúmulo ya no pequeño de insensatos desvaríos. ¡Salga de nuestros labios la verdad, tan antigua como es, tan repetida como debe ser!" 

Cándido Nocedal


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"No les pido que asuman la valía de mi credo ni de ningún credo; y me gustaría que no me pidieran tan a menudo que asumiera la valía de su despreciable y venenosa sociedad moderna plutocrática." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Quiero decir que los hombres modernos no tienen profundo conocimiento de los argumentos racionales en favor de la tradición, pero sí conocen, y casi hasta el cansancio, los argumentos racionales en favor del cambio." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La única educación eterna es ésta: estar lo bastante seguro de una cosa, para atreverse a decírsela a un niño." 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La virtud es fuerza; esa fuerza revela la grandeza del hombre." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"Mi profunda certeza es que la parte del mundo que todavía está abierta a la redención pertenece sólo a los niños, héroes y mártires." 

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"En estos hombres está viva una fuerza elemental que subraya, pero a la vez espiritualiza, la ferocidad de la guerra: el gusto por el peligro en sí mismo, el caballeresco afán de salir airoso de un combate."

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"En el banquete del trono constitucional, nada es más dulce que los bordes de la copa... pero, ¡cuán amargo es su fondo!" 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Oct 2021)

"La sencillez es el más bello de los adornos." Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro

114 páginas con 1700 mensajes. Y pocos son.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Estamos en manos de Dios. Sólo mueres una vez. Ya sea en la flor de la vida o en la vejez, es exactamente lo mismo. Pero lo que no es lo mismo es morir como un león o un perro rabioso."
> 
> George Coșbuc



Similar a la frase del Che...


----------



## Furymundo (17 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "La sencillez es el más bello de los adornos." Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro
> 
> 
> 114 páginas con 1700 mensajes. Y pocos son.



comentas en algun otro hilo o solo en este ?


----------



## trichetin (17 Oct 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> No puedo ver la recopilación,la podrías postear?











Un buen puñado de ideas - Editorial Renacimiento


Una recopilación de ideas y pensamientos del mayor aforista de la literatura inglesa del siglo XX.




www.editorialrenacimiento.com






*UN BUEN PUÑADO DE IDEAS*
Edición de Enrique García-Máiquez, Luis Daniel González.

*FICHA TÉCNICA*

ISBN9788417550226Fecha de publicación30/10/2018EditorialEditorial RenacimientoColecciónA la mínimaNº en la colección9Edición1ª EdiciónAltura210 mmAnchura150 mmEncuadernaciónRústicaNúmero de páginas480


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2021)

El único pincho que meto, es de tortilla.

Cesare Lombroso (2021)


----------



## CesareLombroso (20 Oct 2021)

Julius Evola:



> Nuestros adversarios querrían sin duda que, con espíritu cristiano, bajo la bandera del progreso o de la reforma, hubiéramos sido golpeados en una mejilla para poner la otra. Nuestro principio es diferente: "Haced a los demás lo que ellos quieran haceros a vosotros: pero hacedlo primero con ellos".


----------



## Dan Daly (20 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Mi profunda certeza es que la parte del mundo que todavía está abierta a la redención pertenece sólo a los niños, héroes y mártires."
> 
> Georges Bernanos



Más que reaccionario, esto es deprimente.


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"La libertad política es una patraña con la que se distorsionan y sofistican los reclamos inalienables de quienes no producen y logran nada." 

António Sardinha


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"En una conferencia en Madrid, casi 5000 personas, la gente sin cesar gritaba antes de oírme: ¡"Viva Cristo Rey"! ¿Por qué tenían necesidad de gritar eso?: Sentían que si Cristo no era Rey en España iban a la ruina de la religión católica y a la de sus familias"

Mons. Lefebvre


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"¡Mi parroquia! Sé que ella realmente existe, que somos el uno para la eternidad, porque ella es una célula viva de la iglesia imperecedera y no una ficción administrativa." 

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Quien se abre tanto a la verdad como a la falsedad está listo para cualquier tiranía. La pasión por la verdad va de la mano con la pasión por la libertad." 

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Las catedrales góticas aparecen en el momento supremo, y tienen caracteres universales, y su aparición es simultánea: señal de que responden a una unidad europea." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"¡Malditos partidos que destrozaron a mi patria! ¡Maldito sistema galicano que nos ha podrido los huesos!" 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Notad un síntoma moral. Hay muchos hombres de talento que todo lo ven al revés; hay muchos hombres sensatos que no hacen más que simplezas; hay muchos hombres verídicos que nunca dicen la verdad." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Los bosques preceden a las civilizaciones, los desiertos las siguen." 

François-René de Chateaubriand


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Ahora bien, ¿quién puede con toda conciencia decir que hoy en día la Fe de los fieles y de toda la Iglesia no está amenazada gravemente en la Liturgia, en la enseñanza del catecismo y en las instituciones de la Iglesia?" 

Marcel Lefebvre


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Para que una guerra sea justa, solo se necesitan tres cosas. Primeramente, la autoridad del soberano. En segundo lugar, una causa justa. Y en tercer lugar una intención legítima." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"La tradición no es sólo el pasado. Es ante todo la permanencia en el desarrollo, la permanencia en la continuidad." 

António Sardinha


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"El último castigo del ateísmo en este mundo es desear la fe sin poderla obtener." 

François-René de Chateaubriand


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Esta sociedad se muere de frio en el alma y de ardor en las entrañas; de falta de fé, y de sobra de concupiscencia." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"No se puede pensar sino en Roma, no se puede hablar sino de Roma. Lo que no sea Roma es poca cosa, casi nada ... nada." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"La guerra es de por vida en los hombres, porque es guerra la vida, y vivir y militar es una misma cosa." 

Francisco de Quevedo


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"No reharemos a Francia por sus élites, la reharemos desde la base." 

Georges Bernanos


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Los dirigentes socialistas son, en nuestros días, a veces utopistas (raramente), a veces demagogos nefastos (con frecuencia). Es un clero que parasita los Estados y las economías." 

Jean Thiriart


----------



## I. de A. (1 Nov 2021)

Ernesto Psichari, poco antes de morir, el año 1914, en los campos de batalla de Bélgica: «¡Vayamos contra nuestros padres, al lado de nuestros trasabuelos!»


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"El progreso moral de un pueblo podría medirse por la disminución de caretas interiores y exteriores, y su envilecimiento, por el aumento de ellas." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"La sed moderna por la originalidad hace que el artista mediocre crea que el secreto de la originalidad consiste simplemente en ser diferente." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Bien sé a cuántos contradigo, y reconozco los que se han de armar contra mí; mas no fuera yo español si no buscara peligros, despreciándolos antes para vencerlos después." 

Francisco de Quevedo


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

" Dicen: 'El gusto es relativo'

Esa es la excusa que adoptan las épocas que tienen mal gusto." 

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Hemos salido de una crisis, pasaremos por otra, mas hallaremos después de ella el lugar del reposo; una nueva tempestad va a tronar sobre nuestras cabezas; pero disipada, veremos por fin resplandecer a nuestro Sol." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Señores diputados, nosotros pensamos que en estos momentos críticos, ante esta bandera de la Patria, deben abatirse las banderas de todas las parcialidades." 

Víctor Pradera


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Unión moderada, o liberal, eso no es política, eso es miseria. De tal árbol, tal fruto: de pensamientos ruines obras menguadas." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"El humanitarismo, en tanto que se mantiene reservado a los intelectuales y a los curas no es demasiado nocivo. Pero en el instante en que este sentimiento corrompe a las clases dirigentes pone en peligro a la nación." 

Jean Thiriart


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

«¡Que España ha dejado de ser católica! En la Constitución, sí; en su corazón, no; y en la entraña llevan los pueblos su verdadera constitución».


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Ley mala, ley nula." 

Santo Tomás de Aquino


----------



## qbit (1 Nov 2021)

"¿No tienes enemigos? ¿Es que jamás dijiste la verdad o jamás amaste la justicia?"
(*Santiago Ramón y Cajal*)


----------



## El Reaccionario (1 Nov 2021)

"Hemos llegado por etapas fáciles a la falta de un sistema de pensamiento común que pueda unir al campesino que corta su heno, al estudiante que estudia la lógica formal y al mecánico que trabaja en una fábrica de automóviles." 

Czesław Miłosz


----------



## trichetin (2 Nov 2021)

Gracias por mantener a flote el hilo. De vez en cuando recuerdo pasarme a leer algo interesante

«_La lacra de Occidente ya no es un trabajo que aliena, sino un ocio que envilece._»

«_Nadie lucha por alzarse si ignora haber caído._»

De Carlos Marín Blázquez, ambas


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

Viendo lo que está ocurriendo con los moriscos, hay que recordar lo que decían nuestros antepasados de ellos hace cinco siglos.

“Levanta noble España 
tu coronada frente
y alégrate de verte renacida
[…] Deja el ropaje Mauro
y el cautivo quebranto
pues ya eres señora triunfante”

Argote de Molina elogiando la tarea de los historiadores, de liberar a España de la influencia y dominio de todos sus invasores, pero especialmente de los musulmanes.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“El vulgo, nobles, caballeros, justicias, señores, príncipes y el mismo Rey están muy persuadidos y lo dicen y sienten así que todos son moros y mas observantes de su secta que los que están allende el mar libremente en ella.” No hacen nada como los cristianos, no participan de las ceremonias y creencias, y no se mezclan con los cristianos. Por todo ello los cristianos les han cogido un odio “tan intrínseco que no los querrían ver y ya que de otra suerte no pueden ejecutarlo con ellos, se vengan tratándolos mal de palabra, llamándolos perros, y moros, y de obra con hacerles todos los agravios que a su salvo pueden, que son muchos y muy graves"

Ignacio de las Casas


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Porque al final nada puede hacerlos rendirse sino el respeto, recelo o temor, no la blandura o el tratarlos por vía de nobleza ni otros medios loables y deseables con que los hombres se suelen mover”

Arias Montano sobre los moriscos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Los Moros y sus príncipes de Fez y Marruecos están muy cerca de nosotros; enemigos también por la religión […], y [España] esta llena de Moriscos tan devotos y aficionados suyos, a mi juicio, como cuando profesaban su mala ley públicamente. Y aunque de presente parezca que viven sosegados, siempre, como descontentos y de contraria secta, han de procurar volver a ella y procurar valerse de cualquier ocasión que haya para ello. Y en fin, obedientes mientras hubiera paz, desleales y muy para ser temidos si hay guerras civiles o revueltas extranjeras, que es cuando los oprimidos, como quiera que sean y lo estén, levantan cabezas y muestran su mal ánimo.” 

Baltasar Álamos de Barrientos


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Congoja pone verdaderamente pensar, cuanto más que escribir, las abominaciones y maldades con que hicieron este levantamiento los moriscos y monfís de la Alpujarra y de los otros lugares del reino de Granada. Lo primero que hicieron fue apellidar el nombre y seta de Mahoma, declarando ser moros ajenos de la santa fe católica, que tantos años profesaban ellos y sus padres y abuelos […] Y a un mismo tiempo, sin respetar a cosa divina ni humana, como enemigos de toda religión y caridad, llenos de rabia cruel y diabólica ira, robaron, quemaron y destruyeron las iglesias, despedazaron las venerables imágenes, deshicieron los altares, y vejaron, torturaron y mataron a muchos sacerdotes.”

Luis del Mármol Carvajal


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"Los moriscos son rebeldes decididos y apóstatas en todas las generaciones desde 1492, y aunque los moriscos habían sido oficialmente cristianos desde principios del siglo XVI, realmente nunca habían dejado de ser "moros"."

Luis de Mármol


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"He procurado la conversión de los Moriscos de este Reyno y del de Castilla, y los Edictos
de Gracia que se les concedieron y las diligencias que se han hecho para instruirlos en
nuestra Santa Fe, y lo poco que todo ello ha aprovechado, pues se ha visto que ninguno se
ha convertido, antes ha crecido su obstinación.”

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“[Seguían] adelante con su dañado intento. Y he entendido por avisos ciertos y verdaderos, que continuando su apostasía y prodición, han procurado y procuran por medio de sus embajadores y por otros caminos, el daño y perturbación de nuestros Reynos” 

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"Por cuanto la razón de bueno y christiano gobierno obliga en conciencia a expeler de los Reynos y repúblicas las cosas que causan escándalo y daño a los buenos súbditos y peligro al Estado, y sobre todo ofensa y deservicio a Dios nuestro señor, habiendo la experiencia mostrado que todos estos inconvenientes ha causado la residencia de los Christianos nuevos moriscos en los Reynos de Granada y Murcia y Andalucía, porque demás de ser y proceder de los que concurrieron en el levantamiento del dicho Reyno de Granada cuyo principio fue matar con atroces muertes y martirios a todos los sacerdotes y Christianos viejos que pudieron de los que entre ellos vivían, llamando al Turco que viniese en su favor y ayuda. Y habiéndose sacado de dicho Reyno con fin de arrepentirlos de su delito viviesen Christiana y libremente, dándoles justas y convenientes órdenes y preceptos de lo que debían de hacer, no sólo no los han guardado y cumplido con las obligaciones de nuestra santa Fe, pero mostrando siempre aversión a ella, en grande menosprecio y ofensa de Dios nuestro señor, como se ha visto por la multitud de ellos que se han castigado por el Santo Oficio de la Inquisición. Demás de lo cual han cometido muchos robos y muertes contra los Christianos viejos, y no contentos con esto, han tratado de conspirar contra mi Corona Real y estos Reynos, procurando el socorro y ayuda del Turco, yendo y viniendo personas enviadas por ellos a este efecto”

Orden de Juan de Mendoza


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Sabemos que todos los Moriscos ya expulsados como los demás en España, han sido y son todos de una misma opinión y voluntad contra el servicio de Dios y mío, y bien de estos Reynos, sin haber aprovechado de las mismas diligencias que por largo discurso de años se han hecho para su conversión, ni el ejemplo de los Christianos viejos, naturales de estos Reynos, que con tanta Christiandad y lealtad viven en ellos.” 

Bando de la expulsión de los moriscos de Castilla


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

Por eso había que hacer pagar a todos los moriscos, y no sólo a los que había sido declarado culpable; todos ellos eran traidores potenciales por su propia naturaleza:

“Como quiera que algún grave delito y detestable crimen se comete por algún Colegio o Universidad, es razón que el tal Colegio o Universidad sea disuelto y aniquilado, y los menores por los mayores, y los unos por los otros sean punidos; y aquellos que pervierten el bueno y honesto vivir de las repúblicas y de sus ciudades y villas, sean echados de los pueblos, porque su contagio no se pegue a los otros.”

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"Dedicada a nuestra madre Hespaña en la momento en que estaba “limpiando” su casa y barriendo el “veneno contagioso” de los moriscos".

Dedicatoria en la traducción al español por Esteban López de Reta de las cartas de Ogier Ghislain de Busbecq, el embajador imperial en la corte otomana entre 1554 y 1562


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Queda este reyno libre de los infinitos daños espirituales y materiales que han padecido los christianos novecientos años… en compañía de los Moros. Y que sea fiesta en toda España, y celebrar cada año en ella este felicísimo suceso, como en el primer Domingo de Octubre celebramos la fiesta del Rosario y la victoria Naval que en aquel día se alcanzó por la intercesión de nuestra señora del Rosario.”

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Tiene aun esta razón mas fuerza en los que siguen la secta de Mahoma, pues entre todos los que profesan falsas religiones, ellos son los que con mayor obstinación abrazan la suya, no admitiendo mas razón que, mi padre moro, yo moro. Por esta causa son tan pocos los moros que se convierten, que como ellos dicen nunca de buen moro buen cristiano. Son desterrados, hollados, odiados, afrentados, vituperados, y menospreciados de todas las naciones del mundo.” 

Pedro Aznar Cardona


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"De padre moro, hijo moro. De moro, siempre moro".

Refrán español


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"La morisca canalla [gentuza morisca] son tacaños, ladrones, malos cristianos (o no cristianos en absoluto), y personas que están
constantemente procreando, tanto es así que pronto superarán en número a los cristianos." 

El narrador espera y espera que se estén tomando medidas para detenerlos, creyendo que “nuestra república tiene guardianes muy sabios que, conscientes que España está criando y abriga en su seno tantas víboras como moriscos, encontrarán, con la ayuda de Dios, una solución segura, rápida y eficaz para un gran mal.”

Miguel de Cervantes en el Coloquio de los perros


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“¡Ea, mancebo generoso! ¡Ea, rey invencible! ¡Atropella, rompe, desbarata todo género de inconvenientes y déjanos a España tersa, limpia y desembarazada desta mi mala casta, que tanto la asombra y menoscaba! ¡Ea, consejero tan prudente como ilustre, nuevo Atlante del peso de esta Monarquía, ayuda y facilita con tus consejos a esta necesaria trasmigración; llénense estos mares de tus galeras cargadas del inútil peso de la generación agarena; vayan arrojadas a las contrarias riberas las zarzas, las malezas y las otras yerbas que estorban el crecimiento de la fertilidad y abundancia cristiana!”

Morisco en una obra de Miguel de Cervantes, Persiles y Segismunda.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Entre las demás cosas que hará célebre [el nombre de Felipe III] y eternizará para con Dios y con los hombres su memoria, es el hecho heroico y determinación singular, tan de católico príncipe y celoso de conservar en la integridad y pureza de la fe sus reinos de España (silla y asiento de su monarquía),… de excluir de todos ellos a los moriscos, herejes y apostatas de nuestra santa fe; atendiendo, no al interés que de tan gran número de vasallos recibía su fisco, sino a purgar la España, de todo punto, de tan incorregible y vil canalla; con cuya compañía y vecindad estaban sus pueblos y fieles vasallos en peligro, si no de infeccionarse en la fe, de resfriarse a lo menos en la piedad y religión, heredera de sus mayores, viendo al ojo continuamente el mal ejemplo de sus vidas y acciones.” 

Fray Juan de Salazar


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"El cuerpo místico de su monarquía…malos humores, que con su contagio podrían corromper la buena sangre”.

Pedro Fernández de Navarrete sobre los moriscos.


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Los de diferentes costumbres y religión no son vecinos, sino enemigos domésticos.”

Pedro Fernández de Navarrete


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

Fernández de Navarrete concluye su discusión sobre la Expulsión esperando que más tarde podría inspirar la de los gitanos, muchas veces “esperada” pero nunca realizada con éxito: 

“No sería tan difícil de ejecutar si consideramos cuán dañina es para la república la tolerancia de este pernicioso pueblo en nuestro
en medio.”


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Ha echado de España la maleza, raíces y pimpollos de la secta mahometana, que en novecientos años que ha estado en ella, aunque se han hecho las diligencias posibles para su conversión y reducción para que fuesen fieles a Dios y a los Reyes, jamás se ha podido conseguir.”

Martín Carrillo


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Y si bien es verdad que los Moros que alli quedaron sujetos a nuestros Reyes, algunas veces quisieron rebelar y lo pusieron por obra, porque asi como los arboles viejos y de muchos años son dificultosos de sacar la raiz por las muchas y muy hondas, ansi tiene dificultad en los corazones humanos, el destierro de la perfidia y malas costumbres […], y mas en los Moros que son bárbaros y crueles desde sus principios, de su naturaleza y costumbres. Tomaron el nombre de Cristianos por no dejar sus tierras y como aquello era fingido y de paso, y su perfidia y infedilidad tan asentada en sus corazones, brotaba de vez en cuando y se descubría alterando la tierra y haciendo millares de insultos contra los fieles hasta que ellos últimamente han sido castigados mil veces, y no habiendo enmienda desterrados para siempre de estos Reinos sin quedar uno solo el día de hoy en toda España.”

Vincencio Blasco de Lanuza


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“La mayor hazaña que acabó con felicidad y prudencia en servicio de la Santa Fe y Religión Católica, intentada desde el Santo Rey Pelayo, hasta los dichos tiempos de su Reynado. Gente que con apostasía secreta, solicitaba alterar el sosiego de estas Coronas; empresa tan ardua que ni su padre, siendo tan prudente, ni su abuelo, siendo tan soldado, ni sus Revisabuelos, siendo los Reyes Católicos, se atrevieron a emprender, ni tomarla en la boca, por los infinitos inconvenientes de conjuraciones y levantamientos que se temían. Y nuestro Santo Rey lo acabó todo, y los echó de sus Reynos, siendo Cordero”

Baltasar Porreño sobre Felipe III


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

“Llegó a la resolución más piadosa, al empeño mas valiente, a la facción mas airosa que ha intentado Príncipe, que ha ejecutado Monarca, y que Estadistas y Políticos han censurado jamás. Cuerpo es cada República del mundo, y médicos deben ser los Reyes. Nunca el mal humor hizo buena vecindad, la mala sangre bien está fuera del cuerpo, porque dentro se esparce por las venas, y así lo infecciona todo, o se recoge en alguna parte y así es postema. […]Que hacían entre nosotros los infames secuaces de Mahoma? Si contra su obstinación no bastó para que sujetasen el cuello al yugo de la obediencia, si a cada paso sacudían a la ley la cerviz, después de muy predicados, que podían hacer en este cuerpo místico, sino inflamarle? Dice el enemigo que acechaba, que fue codicia, pero fue celo…”

Cristóbal Bermúdez


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"Los moriscos son los herejes más grandes y desvergonzados del mundo".

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

"No se tiene ni se puede esperar, juzgando moralmente y de acuerdo con la prudencia cristiana, que perseverarán en otra fe que no sea la que tienen ahora, ni que querrán saber nada nuestro, y si lo saben , eso
será para no creerlo ".

Pedro de Valencia


----------



## El Reaccionario (7 Nov 2021)

Fray Francisco de Ribas, de la Orden de los Mínimos, pudo haber sido el primero en proponer la expulsión, escribiendo incluso antes que Ribera, en 1582: 

“Lo mejor de todo sería lo que Abraham le dijo al rico avaro: caos magnum formatum est inter vos et nos; y que haya agua de mar entre nosotros y ellos, como se hizo con los judíos de España, con los que se encontró un remedio para la
males que vinieron de ellos”.

Ribas sobre la posibilidad de conversión:

"Con teniendo tan pocas esperanzas de su conversión, insistir en que lo hagan no es más
que darles razones para menospreciarnos, porque al final les permitimos vivir en
su religión sabiendo que sabemos que son moros. ”


----------



## Sonico (7 Nov 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> «En un siglo donde los medios de comunicación divulgan infinitas tonterías, el hombre culto no se define por lo que sabe sino por lo que ignora».
> 
> Nicolás Gómez Dávila.



@Penitenciagite!!


----------



## trichetin (7 Nov 2021)

Muy interesantes las citas en torno al problema morisco.
Decía Marx (que en alguna cosa era bastante reaccionario) que la historia se repetía primero como tragedia y después como farsa.

_«¿Cómo soportar este mundo moderno si no oyéramos ya un lejano rumor de agonía?»_
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## UNGERN (10 Nov 2021)

Con Dante terminó la primavera de Europa que, a través del Renacimiento, la Reforma y la Revolución, se arrojó en los brazos de la demencia, de la muy atroz demencia de los viejos delirantes. Dante es el último vidente, el último poeta que intentó integrar dos mundos, hacer coincidir dos esferas, redimir una época de transición y preparación en la transparencia del símbolo y en la vida sustancial. Antes y después de él, las pocas mentes que aún podían comprender la verdad de la enseñanza tradicional tuvieron que esconderse y ponerse ropa engañosa para vivir en medio de un mundo corrompido por la intoxicación del profano.

Guido de Giorgio.


----------



## trichetin (11 Nov 2021)

«_La libertad, para el demócrata, no consiste en poder decir todo lo que piensa, sino en no tener que pensar todo lo que dice._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## kronopio (11 Nov 2021)

“El liberalismo no admite nada permanente, más que el derecho a que no haya nada permanente.”
Juan Vázquez de Mella


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (11 Nov 2021)

›

“Los pueblos se enlazan con la muerte el mismo día en que se divorcian de su historia.”

Juan Vázquez de Mella

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (11 Nov 2021)

››

“Es el duelo entre Dios y el diablo: el corazón humano es el campo de batalla.”

Dostoyevski



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kronopio (11 Nov 2021)

››

“El mejor hombre de todos es aquel que no se ha inclinado nunca ante la tentación material, que día tras día busca el trabajo por Dios, que ama la verdad y, cuando sale ella al camino, se levanta para servirla, y deja por ella su casa y su familia e incluso está dispuesto a sacrificar su vida.”

Dostoyevski



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Nov 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Los moriscos son los herejes más grandes y desvergonzados del mundo".
> 
> Jaime Bleda



Pues es una gran verdad, la cual se demuestra día a día con la inmigración moronegra, sus delitos, violaciones y crímenes, por más que quieran silenciarlos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Nov 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> «En un siglo donde los medios de comunicación divulgan infinitas tonterías, el hombre culto no se define por lo que sabe sino por lo que ignora».
> 
> Nicolás Gómez Dávila.



Ésta es buenísima! Me copio la cita.


----------



## asakopako (11 Nov 2021)

Quien no pueda pagar el salario mínimo que cierre el negocio.


----------



## trichetin (11 Nov 2021)

«_No añoro una naturaleza virgen, una naturaleza sin la huella campesina que la ennoblece y sin el palacio que corona la colina. 
Sino una naturaleza a salvo de industrialismos plebeyos y de manipuleos irreverentes._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila





por si hay interés, la imagene s el Castillo de Chambord, en el Loira

la idea viene de aquí, por si no conocéis a Wrath of Gnon: 


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3FfQ3fVMAAq7K3.jpg



Interesantes análisis reaccionarios de arquitectura, urbanismo, prácticas desde ropa a alimentación:


https://twitter.com/wrathofgnon


----------



## trichetin (11 Nov 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Quien no pueda pagar el salario mínimo que cierre el negocio.



«_El comunista odia al capitalismo con el complejo de Edipo. 
El reaccionario lo mira tan sólo con xenofobia._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (30 Nov 2021)

«_Cada vez dura menos la inocencia.
A este tiempo lo define la precocidad con que las miradas se depravan._»
-Carlos Marín-Blázquez


----------



## angek (30 Nov 2021)

trichetin dijo:


> «_El comunista odia al capitalismo con el complejo de Edipo.
> El reaccionario lo mira tan sólo con xenofobia._»
> -Nicolás Gómez Dávila



Otra frase para rematar.


----------



## tucco (30 Nov 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> “Congoja pone verdaderamente pensar, cuanto más que escribir, las abominaciones y maldades con que hicieron este levantamiento los moriscos y monfís de la Alpujarra y de los otros lugares del reino de Granada. Lo primero que hicieron fue apellidar el nombre y seta de Mahoma, declarando ser moros ajenos de la santa fe católica, que tantos años profesaban ellos y sus padres y abuelos […] Y a un mismo tiempo, sin respetar a cosa divina ni humana, como enemigos de toda religión y caridad, llenos de rabia cruel y diabólica ira, robaron, quemaron y destruyeron las iglesias, despedazaron las venerables imágenes, deshicieron los altares, y vejaron, torturaron y mataron a muchos sacerdotes.”
> 
> Luis del Mármol Carvajal



Impagable testimonio. En cualquier país que se tuviese un mínimo de respeto se hubiese glosado incansablemente epopeyas como las de García de Villaroel en la Encamisada de Benahadux o la figura gigantesca del segundo Marqués de los Vélez, por no hablar de Don Juan de Austria (no solo en la rebelión de los moriscos).


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Esta mala casta [moriscos] era descendiente de Ismael, medio hermano de Isaac, hacia a quien sintió odio eterno."

Fray Pedro Arias


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

“Se ha de procurar que se limpie y purifique de tan mala gente y nación como esta, que tantos años a la tienen entorpecida y manchada con su mal vivir.”

Ximénez de Reinoso


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

“De todo esto resultan tantos y tan graves sacrilegios, que si no se remedian es de temer que ha de embiar Dios Nuestro Señor algún grandíssimo castigo a Spanya.”

Jerónimo Corella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"La gran necesidad que ay de pedir a Dios que no nos castigue ásperamente por la perfidia desta gente (moros) que tenemos entre nosotros y que se puede temer que los malos años que corren, los ruynes subcessos en las armas y otros travajos que ay públicos suceden por esta causa.”

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

“Creo que su mala manera de bivir, pertinacia y obstinación es tan conocida y notoria en toda la cristiandad que con esto, y con lo que se procurará hazer, ternía Su Magestad tan justificada su causa delante de los ojos de todo el mundo que nadie de mediano conoscimiento terna que murmurar.”

Ximenez de Reinoso


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

“Considere, entonces, la tasa en el que se multiplican los moriscos y cómo en pocos años llegarán a sobrepasarnos en número y por tanto en fuerza.”

Fueron las palabras con las que Pedro de Valencia concluyó su análisis demográfico.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

Sobre el mestizaje y los matrimonios mixtos entre moriscos y cristianos viejos, "porque el peligro de mezclar no sólo las costumbre mas el linaje es una cuestión muy seria, de la cual la religión puede ser destruida.” 

Jaime Bleda


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Si un niño es criado por padres moros y desciende de ellos, está destinado a convertirse en moro."

Juan de Ribera


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"La mugre acumulada de todo el sexo que practican y de todos los asesinatos que cometen les llegará a la altura de la cintura y todas las putas y los políticos alzarán la cabeza y gritarán: '¡sálvanos!'...yo miraré hacia abajo y susurraré: NO."

Rorschach


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"La ciudad se pudre. La basura y la decrepitud se apilan, convirtiéndose en nuestros hogares. Se erigen monumentos a la corrupción de los que están en posiciones de poder."

Rorschach


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Debajo de mí, esta terrible ciudad, grita como un matadero lleno de niños retrasados."

Rorschach


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

_"Esta ciudad me teme. He visto su verdadero rostro. Las calles son como una extensión de sus arroyos, y los arroyos están llenos de sangre y cuando los desagües por fin formen una costra de inmundicia, todas las alimañas se ahogarán*. La escoria acumulada del sexo y el asesinato crecerá como espuma hasta llegarles a la cintura y todas las furcias y los políticos mirarán hacia arriba y gritarán: ‘¡Sálvanos!’*… Y yo miraré hacia abajo y susurraré: ‘No’. Tenían elección, todos ellos. Podrían haber seguido los pasos de hombres buenos, como mi padre o el presidente Truman… Hombres decentes, que creían que trabajar por un día merecía cobrar el sueldo de un día. Sin embargo, todos siguieron a pervertidos y comunistas sin darse cuenta de que ese rumbo llevaba a un precipicio… *Hasta que fue demasiado tarde. No me digáis que no tenían elección.* Ahora el mundo entero se encuentra al borde del caos, mirando hacia abajo, hacia un infierno sangriento, con todos esos liberales, intelectuales y charlatanes… Y así, de repente, a nadie se le ocurre nada que decir."

Rorschach_


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"¿Sabes que me gustaría? Me gustaría que toda la escoria de la Tierra estuviera en una sola garganta, y tener mis manos en torno a ella".

Rorschach


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Las personas singulares están cediendo partes cada vez mayores de sus reservas de sustancia, de soberanía, de destino propio, bien porque asienten al plan, bien porque la responsabilidad se les ha vuelto demasiado pesada. No hay coerción sin asentimiento".

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«La Iglesia romana postconciliar es una Iglesia muerta, con doctrinas falsas y ritos falsos. Ello no significa que la Iglesia haya muerto, pues existe una Iglesia subterránea brotada de modo espontáneo: la Iglesia de las catacumbas».

Rama Coomaraswamy


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Occidente fue cristiano en la Edad Media, pero ya no lo es. Nadie desea más que nosotros que vuelva a serlo, en un día más próximo de lo que invitan a pensar las circunstancias. Pero que nadie se engañe: ese día, el mundo moderno habrá dejado de existir».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Bastaría con restituir la doctrina católica, sin cambiar nada de la forma religiosa exterior, el sentido profundo que realmente tiene y su unidad esencial con otras formas tradicionales, aspectos sobre los que sus representantes actuales no parecen tener conciencia».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Lo que nunca se había visto hasta ahora es una civilización enteramente edificada sobre algo puramente negativo, sobre lo que se podría llamar una ausencia de principio. Eso es lo que da al mundo moderno su carácter anormal, lo que hace de él una monstruosidad».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«El filósofo moderno desea ser original a cualquier precio, aunque la verdad deba ser sacrificada a la originalidad; más vale, para la fama de un filósofo, inventar un error nuevo que repetir una verdad que haya sido ya expresada por otros».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Esta civilización, de la que los modernos se sienten tan orgullosos, no ocupa un lugar privilegiado en la historia del mundo y puede correr la misma suerte que tantas otras desaparecidas en épocas más o menos lejanas, no dejando tras de sí más que ínfimos vestigios».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«La tecnología no cumple los viejos sueños del hombre, sino los remeda con sorna».

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Profundizar en la historia es dejar de ser protestante." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Un pueblo no cambia de naturaleza ni puede renegar enteramente de lo que le precedió, las tradiciones obran aun sobre los que las rechazan, a los que marcan con un sello que no logra borrar por completo su deseo." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Si no nos aqueja una demencia suicida, tenemos que aprovechar estos momentos supremos en que las grandes naciones se quebrantan, pero cuyos grandes patriotismos las unen." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Había un pueblo oprimido, vejado, desgarrado, escarnecido, pueblo muerto, que se ha levantado bajo una espada victoriosa : Polonia." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Nosotros, pues, creemos como creyeron nuestros padres, como han creido los principes de la inteligencia y las lumbreras de la humanidad. No nos avergonzamos de su Fe ni de su Gloria." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Un hombre sin libertad, no sería hombre, sino máquina: un hombre sin Dios, no es hombre, sino bestia." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Venir a Covadonga a lanzar una afirmación separatista sería un crimen de tal naturaleza, que el desdichado que albergase tal propósito debía temer que, al proferirlo sus labios, se derrumbasen sobre él estas montañas." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

«Toda gran civilización decae por olvidar cosas obvias.» 

Gilbert Keith Chesterton


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"No os equivoqueis, hermanos, no os equivoqueis. Estudiad en la historia lo que ha pasado en el mundo: entreved por los signos del cielo lo que va a pasar... No os equivoqueis , hermanos, ¡no os equivoqueis!" 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"No dudo en pronunciar mi firme convicción de que sería una ganancia para el país si fuera mucho más supersticioso, más intolerante, más sombrío, más feroz en su religión de lo que en la actualidad parece ser." 

John Henry Newman


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Autoridad, familia, propiedad, justicia y libertad, son elementos constitutivos del orden social. La igualdad no lo es. Cabalmente por altísimas miras, ha hecho Dios a los hombres desiguales." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Dejad el valle y trepad a la cumbre: ved mucho cielo y descubrid mucho mundo; y despues me contareis, cómo se van formando en ese mundo los dos grandes ejércitos que han de reñir la batalla de los siglos." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Roma es la ciudad del universo: en sus ruinas está escrita la historia del mundo pagano; en sus monumentos está escrita la historia del mundo cristiano." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"Más fácilmente edificaréis una ciudad en los aires, que fundaréis una sociedad sin religión." 

Plutarco


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"La verdad es, que si Dios no preside al establecimiento de una ciudad, la ciudad en breve será arruinada." 

Platón


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

"El que no quiera luchar tendrá que replegarse a una torre y ver el campo de batalla con indiferencia cobarde o criminal." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Dic 2021)

Tened por seguro, que lo que hoy hacen a los no vacunados, nosotros se lo haremos a los progres, rojos, globalistas, moronegros, panchos, gitanos...


----------



## kronopio (13 Dic 2021)

"Si por medio de "seguros sociales", jubilaciones, cajas de ahorro obligatorias y consultorios odontológicos y gratuitos -y educación oficial obligatoria y gratuita- se diera a las masas trabajadoras la subsistencia de toda su vida a cambio de su trabajo de toda la vida; es decir SI SE LE DIERA LA SEGURIDAD A CAMBIO DE LA LIBERTAD, tendríamos literalmente el nuevo Paganismo, la nueva esclavitud, más temible que el antiguo. Y el proceso de este Neopaganismo está en marcha. ¿Quién lo quebrará?”

Leonardo Castellani

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

Día de la Toma. Arriba España.

"Tened en cuenta que las debilidades y los errores y las preocupaciones son patrimonio de la misera humanidad, y no desesperéis de que al fin vean la luz hasta los ciegos de nacimiento." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Somos los hijos de los cruzados, y no vamos a retroceder ante los hijos de Voltaire."

Charles de Montalembert



No hay que esperar, hay que actuar.


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Una nación es la posesión en común de un cementerio antiguo y la voluntad de continuar promoviendo este patrimonio indiviso." 

Maurice Barrès


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Lo escribiremos por centésima vez: el liberalismo ha en venenado nuestra sangre, y el parlamentarismo ha podrido nuestros huesos." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Abandonar tu escudo es el más bajo de los crímenes; ni un hombre así deshonrado puede estar presente en los ritos sagrados, o entrar en su consejo; muchos, de hecho, después de escapar de la batalla, han terminado su infamia con el cabestro." 

Cornelio Tácito


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Nadie resulta inocente cuando su adversario es el juez." 

Marco Anneo Lucano


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Lo que de bueno hiciereis con discreción, eso es virtud."

San Isidoro de Sevilla


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

“Admitida una contradicción, ¿qué habrá que no pueda legitimarse?” 

San Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Nuestro enemigo es poderoso; no hay que negarlo; bien que lleva en sus entrañas otro enemigo mortal, que se llama disolución." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Más veces se arrepiente uno de lo que ha hablado, que de lo que ha callado." 

Simónides de Ceos


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Nuestros padres, los que en la larga sucesión de los siglos lucharon vencedores o vencidos por su Dios, por su Patria y por su Rey, nos dicen desde el cielo que cumplamos cada cual con nuestro deber." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"¿Qué es la verdad? Para la multitud, lo que continuamente lee y escucha." 

Oswald Spengler


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"En materia de virtud, es necesario esforzarse por hechos y acciones, no por palabras." 

Demócrito de Abdera


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Pequeño, feo, desgarbado, y si me apura mucho, ridículo. Pues bien, coloquemos a Juan ante el toro, ante la muerte y Juan se convierte en la misma estatua de Apolo." 

Ramón María del Valle-Inclán


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"El miedo genera servilismo, no benevolencia." 

Demócrito de Abdera


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Cuando pedimos a Dios por los mártires de la Patria y de la Bandera, no pedimos solamente por los que son nuestros por la sangre, sino que, además, pedimos por muchos que son padres y abuelos de aquellos que son ahora nuestros adversarios." 

Benigno Bolaños


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Mal se compadecen libertad y justicia con liberalismo y parlamentarismo. El liberalismo reconoce iguales derechos a la verdad que al error, porque para él no hay verdad. Es la grande herejía de los últimos tiempos." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"El cielo se encuentra, ni arriba ni abajo, ni a la derecha ni a la izquierda, el cielo se encuentra exactamente en el centro del pecho del hombre que tiene fe." 

Salvador Dalí


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"¿Dónde encontrar, en efecto, más patriotismo que en el campo, más entrega a la causa pública, más inteligencia, en una palabra?" 

Gustave Flaubert

Una pena que se haya ido Agripino y con él sus mensajes.


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"La lectura es como el alimento; el provecho no está en proporción de lo que se come, sino de los que se digiere." 

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"El separatismo nacional es un absurdo. Yo creo que los vínculos nacionales son superiores a la voluntad individual y aún, en parte, a la voluntad colectiva de varias generaciones." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Terrible es el poder público, que estando al frente de una gran sociedad, se vale de la fuerza inmensa que tiene a mano, para oprimir, para vejar y despojar; terrible es la injusticia cuando llega a tener por instrumento las leyes." 

Jaime Balmes


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"La tierra en que sesenta generaciones trabajaron para nosotros. Y si esa tierra es la de España, sabed que no hay en toda ella un palmo que no este santificado por la sangre de un mártir o ilustrado por la hazaña de un héroe."

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"En el fondo de un romano era el amor de su libertad y de su patria: una de estas cosas le hacia amar a la otra; porque amando la libertad, amaba también a la patria como a una madre, que le alimentaba con sentimientos tan generosos como libres." 

Jacques-Bénigne Bossuet


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"También el liberalismo español, como el francés, se avergonzó de lo antiguo; rompió santas tradiciones: quiso en cierto modo dejarnos sin padres..."

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"La fraternidad es una de las más bellas invenciones de la hipocresía social." 

Gustave Flaubert


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Lo más cómodo es no combatir, por cobardía o impotencia, y procurar disimularlo atacando por la espalda a los que luchan, sin advertir que eso mismo es tomar parte en la contienda, pero del lado de los adversarios." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"La antigüedad me resultará un estudio gratificante, aunque sólo sea porque, mientras esté absorto en ella, podré apartar la mirada de los problemas que durante tanto tiempo han atormentado al mundo moderno." 

Tito Livio


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Vamos a combatir, no a un caciquismo, sino al caciquismo; no sólo al actual, sino al futuro, al venidero, a cualquiera que en esta tierra se levante." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"El Corazón de Jesús es el centro de la civilización y de la libertad, porque no es verdadero árbol de la libertad aquel que, al ahondar en la tierra con sus raíces, no llegue a levantarse como aquel otro que se levantó en el Calvario." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Por la mentira se perdió y está perdiéndose el mundo: sólo podrá salvarse, y se salvará, por la verdad." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Nuestro deber, el de los grandes y pequeños, ricos y pobres, sabios e ignorantes, es tomar parte en esa gran lucha de ideas que hoy agita los espíritus en Europa, y que mañana puede hacer de ella un inmenso campo de batalla." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

"Nuestra alma tiene porvenir. La humanidad no tiene ninguno."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

«Mi fuente principal de luz e inspiración para construir la Catedral ha sido, ante todo, el Evangelio de Cristo. Él es quien me alumbra y conforta y a él ofrezco mi trabajo en gratitud por la vida que me ha otorgado y en penitencia por quienes no siguen su camino».

Don Justo Gallego DEP


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 Ene 2022)

«Sueño que, al fin del mundo, Abel matará a Caín».

Juan Eduardo Cirlot


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«La paz no es el regreso de los elementos beligerantes a su estado original de unidad. La paz es la culminación de la guerra, su apoteosis, el límite de su intensidad espiritual. Hay paz donde hay victoria. Y la victoria sólo es posible en la guerra».

Aleksandr Dugin


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«La tradición de Roma significa potencia inatenuada, formación, estilo, dominio. (...) Una síntesis entre el elemento regio y el sacerdotal, entre espiritualidad y virilidad».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Para nosotros Roma, además de una grandeza material, político-jurídica y militar, fue una grandeza espiritual. (...) El verdadero valor de Roma es, pues, su intento por retomar en un cuerpo universal una originaria espiritualidad de tipo hiperbóreo o solar».

Julius Evola


----------



## Pollepolle (6 Mar 2022)

"solo queda bocs", "hay que votar bocs"


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Preferiría morir en la plaza, como un torero, que en el matadero».

Ernst Jünger


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Atravesar el fuego es símbolo de trascender la condición humana».

Mircea Eliade


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«El templo imita el cielo, y el altar, la tierra».

Salustio


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Los representantes de la realeza divina, los jefes que reunieron en sí mismos, de forma absoluta, los dos poderes, bajo el signo de lo que hemos llamado la virilidad espiritual y la soberanía olímpica, pertenecen, en Occidente, a un pasado lejano, casi mítico».

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Al igual que la arquitectura moderna, el socialismo, la liberación sexual y otras mil modas modernas, aquellos que las defienden no extraen otra lección de su fracaso sino la idea de que aún no han ido lo suficientemente lejos».

Sir Roger Scruton


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«No existe cosa alguna en el universo que no manifieste el resplandor de la Gloria y que no tenga como un perfume del Creador».

Calixto Catafigiotes


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

«Sólo la vida contemplativa y la vida activa se consideran humanas; una vida que tiene por fin el placer es subhumana».

René Guénon


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

“No es una coincidencia que los héroes de la posmodernidad sean monstruos, aberraciones, travestis y degenerados: es la imposición de la moda”. 

Alexander Dugin


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Mar 2022)

"La azotaría hasta que sangre" - Camarada Chepov Iglesias el Machirulo.









Iglesias sobre Mariló Montero: "La azotaría hasta que sangre. Soy marxista convertido en psicópata"


Pablo Iglesias a Monedero en el servicio de mensajería Telegram: "Con la política de mayorías me pasa igual que con el sexo de mayorías, no me la pone dura"




okdiario.com


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"Miles de personas cansadas, nerviosas y supercivilizadas están empezando a descubrir que ir a las montañas es volver a casa; que la naturaleza virgen es una necesidad." 

John Muir


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"No hay mayor calamidad que el hombre que nunca se enfrentó a lo eterno, que vivió distraído por las alegrías y los cuidados de la vida." 

Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"En los tristes días de la decadencia, hay que alzar los ojos hacia esos dechados de grandeza, para que puedan acostumbrarse a mirar, al través de la niebla de lo desconocido, lo por venir." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"El hombre propone, Dios dispone." 

Tito Maccio Plauto


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"La verdad es una. Pero ustedes son muchos. Luego ustedes no son la verdad." 

Jacques-Bénigne Bossuet


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"Huye de la abyección, oh rey, sé un soldado, un caballero armado, aquel que combate valientemente al demonio, para no dispersarte y para que tu reino terrestre no sufra por ello." 

Hildegarda de Bingen al emperador Federico I Barbarroja.


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"Todo el envilecimiento del mundo moderno se debe a que este ha considerado como negociables valores que el mundo antiguo y el mundo cristiano consideraban como no negociables." 

Charles Péguy


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"El principio vencido no murió; el hierro no mata a los principios." 

Antonio Aparisi y Guijarro


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"El que no piensa en sus derechos más que cuando se lo recuerdan no es digno de estimación." 

Tito Maccio Plauto


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"La muerte nunca toma al sabio por sorpresa, siempre está listo para irse." 

Jean de La Fontaine


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"¿Cuál es tu origen? ¿Cuál es tu destino? ¿Cuál es tu naturaleza? Y observadlo bien, no se puede contestar a una sola de esas tres preguntas sin responder al mismo tiempo a las otras dos." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"No es bueno que todo suceda como deseamos. Cuando todo nos sonríe en el mundo, nos apegamos a éste muy fácilmente y el encanto es muy fuerte. Por eso, y porque Dios nos ama, no permite que durmamos mucho y muy cómodamente en este lugar de destierro." 

Jacques-Bénigne Bossuet


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"Despertaremos de nuestro embotamiento y nos levantaremos vigorosamente hacia la justicia. Si nos enamoramos más y más profundamente de la creación, responderemos a su peligro con pasión." 

Hildegarda von Bingen


----------



## El Reaccionario (6 Mar 2022)

"Aún en un mundo que naufraga, permanece fuerte y valiente." 

Hildegarda von Bingen


----------



## trichetin (11 Abr 2022)

Gracias por mantener vivo el hilo. Tengo pendiente revisar las últimas y mirarme las primeras 50 páginas
A ver si vuelvo a venir más a menudo

«_El crédito es el fantasma del dinero y el dinero es el fantasma de los bienes reales._» 
-P. Leonardo Castellani


----------



## Sapere_Aude (11 Abr 2022)

Venga, aprovecho para subirlo yo también.


----------



## Effetá (11 Abr 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Aún en un mundo que naufraga, permanece fuerte y valiente."
> 
> Hildegarda von Bingen




Inmediatamente me ha recordado a las palabras de Nuestro Señor a San Juan en las cartas a las siete iglesias del Libro del Apocalpisis: conservad lo que tenéis hasta que Yo venga


----------



## trichetin (13 Abr 2022)

«_La antigua liturgia era la cortesía del alma: la manera de dirigirse a Dios con el debido protocolo._»
-Ignacio Anzoátegui Sáenz



El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Aún en un mundo que naufraga, permanece fuerte y valiente."
> Hildegarda von Bingen





Effetá dijo:


> Inmediatamente me ha recordado a las palabras de Nuestro Señor a San Juan en las cartas a las siete iglesias del Libro del Apocalpisis: conservad lo que tenéis hasta que Yo venga



Debo mejorar mis lecturas católicas; a mi lo primero que se me ha venido a la cabeza es "_mantenernos en pie en un mundo en ruinas_" de Julius Evola.


----------



## trichetin (24 Abr 2022)

«_Hacer un voto y cumplirlo es la antítesis vital de la condición servil._»
-G.K. Chesterton

Y una de cosecha propia (con ideas seguro mejor expresada en otros):

«_El progresismo progresa. 
Y hay gente que tarda más que otras en ver que progresa hacia un abismo._»


----------



## Ratziel (25 Abr 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> «_El progresismo progresa. Y hay gente que tarda más que otras en ver que progresa hacia un abismo._»



«Hay gente que tarda más que otra» , o «hay personas que tardan más que otras».


----------



## trichetin (25 Abr 2022)

Ratziel dijo:


> «Hay gente que tarda más que otra» , o «hay personas que tardan más que otras».



Gracias.

En este hilo somos tan reaccionarios que agradecemos las correcciones gramaticales, sintácticas y ortográficas.


----------



## Ratziel (25 Abr 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> En este hilo somos tan reaccionarios que agradecemos las correcciones gramaticales, sintácticas y ortográficas.



Por supuesto. Los que somos gente de bien agradecemos que nos adviertan del error. Buen día.


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 May 2022)

«Es la Inquisición lo que ha salvado España, es la Inquisición lo que la ha hecho inmortal. Ha conservado esa fe, ese patriotismo religioso que ha hecho milagros que, salvando España, han salvado Europa a través de la más obstinada y noble distracción militar»

José de Maistre


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 May 2022)

"Puedes perder tu soberanía manteniendo tu identidad. Pero si pierdes ambos, estás muerto". 

Alexander Solzhenitsyn


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 May 2022)

"Estoy convencido de que la Masonería es muy buena en Inglaterra para Inglaterra; lo malo es que en España sigue siendo muy buena para Inglaterra." 

Francisco Franco


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 May 2022)

«El reaccionario reúne en sí unas cualidades olvidadas hace mucho y hoy disociadas, a veces, incluso opuestas: las cualidades del monje y del guerrero».


----------



## El Reaccionario (2 May 2022)

“Una sola imagen de la Virgen hace temblar y rechinar a los herejes, como hace temblar a los demonios en los exorcismos.” 

P. Leonardo Castellani


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

«Ante la ruina espiritual de España hay que ponerse una piedra en el sitio donde está el corazón y hay que arrojar aunque sea un millón de españoles a los lobos, si no queremos arrojarnos todos a los puercos». 

Á. Ganivet


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"No son los clásicos los que pasaron de moda; somos nosotros los que no estamos a la altura de nuestra historia" 

Girard


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"El único enemigo que puede retardar el triunfo de nuestra causa somos nosotros, si no sacamos partido de las circunstancias y nos dormimos en letargo criminal." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"La opinión popular es la mayor mentira del mundo." 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"¡Amigo! ¿Las urnas elevarán a los más nobles al puesto principal?" 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"Vengo a combatir a vuestro lado, seguro de la victoria; pero vendría también, aunque fuese la derrota el coronamiento de mi empresa." 

Juan Vázquez de Mella


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"La fe es la pasión por lo posible y la esperanza es el acompañante inseparable de la fe."

Søren Kierkegaard


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"El culto al heroísmo existe, ha existido y existirá para siempre en la conciencia de la humanidad."

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"Ningún peor destino puede tocar a un joven hombre o mujer, que estar prematuramente atrincherado en la prudencia o la negación." 

Knut Hamsun


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"La democracia es, por su naturaleza, un negocio que se autocancela; y da a largo plazo un resultado neto de cero." 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 May 2022)

"ROJOS HIJOSDEPVTA TODOS"

Qoali


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"La teocracia, el gobierno de Dios, es precisamente por lo que hay que luchar." 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"Un día me susurró una voz: ¿A qué esperas? ¿A qué rezagarte en un porche aislado? ¿a qué atizar el parpadeo de una antorcha rota? Allí está el fuego, ardiendo tras la cancela. ¿Por qué tiemblas, alma boba? ¿Por qué vacilas?" 

Maurice Baring


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"La democracia, que significa la desesperación de encontrar algún Héroe que te gobierne, y contentarse con la falta de ellos." 

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"De nada le sirve al hombre lamentarse de los tiempos en que vive, pero siempre le es posible mejorarlos."

Thomas Carlyle


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

"Qué a nosotros, que nacimos de celtas y de iberos, no nos cause vergüenza, sino satisfacción agradecida, hacer sonar en nuestros versos los broncos nombres de la tierra nuestra." 

Marco Valerio Marcial


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

«Los fundamentos del arte tradicional están en el espíritu, en el conocimiento metafísico, teológico y místico, y no en el simple conocimiento del oficio, ni en el 'genio', que puede ser cualquier cosa». 

Frithjof Schuon


----------



## El Reaccionario (3 May 2022)

«La difusión pandémica del interés infrapersonal por la mujer, el vientre y el sexo caracteriza a toda época crepuscular, y es uno de los numerosos fenómenos que nos muestran que esta época representa la fase más avanzada, terminal, de un proceso regresivo».

Julius Evola


----------



## trichetin (2 Jun 2022)

De nuevo gracias por mantener este hilo vivo. Ahora tengo poco tiempo para revisarlo a fondo, pero lo tengo guardado en favoritos.
Entre los comentarios de una bitácora que sigo, me acabo de encontar esta joya:

"_Los conservadores son una especie muy dañina. Cobardes, débiles, tibios, arribistas. Han hecho de la comodidad su estilo de vida, todo lo hacen según su conveniencia. Hijos de la Revolución, como los progres, pero sin talante para la lucha. [...]
Los progres son un enemigo más frontal. Por lo manos se sabe lo que son._"

De aquí:








Neoconservadores y pederastia







caminante-wanderer.blogspot.com


----------



## trichetin (5 Jun 2022)

¿Pero cómo hacer comprender [a estos curas] que la fealdad es sacrílega…? 
-Joris-Karl Huysmans


----------



## trichetin (12 Jun 2022)

_«Cuando olvidamos que *ser libres consiste en poder buscar al amo que debemos servir*, la libertad resulta mera oportunidad cabal para que el amo más vil nos mande.»_ 
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (13 Jul 2022)

«_O Dios o el azar: todo término distinto disfraza lo uno o lo otro._» 
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila

«_La democracia celebra el culto de la humanidad sobre una pirámide de cráneos._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila 

«_Tiranía es, hoy, un estado de servidumbre manifiesta y 
libertad, un estado de servidumbre clandestina.
Allí la fuerza oprime al individuo, 
aquí lo oprime la opinión._»
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## lappin7 (14 Jul 2022)




----------



## CesareLombroso (14 Jul 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> _«Cuando olvidamos que *ser libres consiste en poder buscar al amo que debemos servir*, la libertad resulta mera oportunidad cabal para que el amo más vil nos mande.»_
> -Nicolás Gómez Dávila



que tio mas grande, no lo conocia!

pero el no va mas es esta obra maestra inspiradora


http://www.arbil.org/AlmasArdiendo.pdf


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

Cuantas más aportaciones mejor, y grande Léon Degrelle.

"Los verdaderos amigos del pueblo no son ni revolucionarios ni innovadores, sino tradicionalistas."

San Pío X


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

«El sufragio universal merece más bien el nombre de locura universal». 

Pío IX


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Lo repito: el Ataque Moderno a la Fe tendrá en el campo moral miles de consecuencias perversas y muchas de sy ellas ya son visibles en la actualidad, pero la consecuencia característica, la que presumiblemente será la más permanente, es la instauración en todas partes de la crueldad acompañada de un desprecio por la justicia."

Hilaire Belloc


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Entre los hombres mismos, ninguna gente hay ni tan civilizada ni tan fiera que, aun cuando ignore que Dios esté bien adorar, no adore a alguno"

Marco Tulio Cicerón


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Cuando una nación pierde su patrimonio religioso, nace un anhelo de cooperación alimentado por el miedo, cuya meta es la salvación del estómago. En tal caso, la unión social no tiene otra finalidad"

Fiódor Dostoyevski


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Sólo las letras antiguas curan la sarna moderna."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Demagogia es el vocablo que emplean los demócratas cuando la democracia los asusta."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Es un vicio de las democracias el sustituir la ley por la opinión pública. Esta es la forma usual en que las masas manifiestan su tiranía."

James Fenimore Cooper


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"[Darwinismo, Marxismo y Freudianismo] son nihilistas. El Hombre-Cultura es el enemigo espiritual. Debe ser eliminado animalizándolo, convirtiéndolo en algo puramente biológico, haciéndolo económico, sexualizándolo, satanizándolo."

Francis Parker Yockey


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Los matrimonios tardíos y las familias pequeñas se convirtieron en la regla, y los hombres satisfacían sus instintos sexuales por la homosexualidad o por las relaciones con prostitutas. Esta aversión deliberada al matrimonio y la familia, fue sin duda la causa principal de la decadencia de la Antigua Grecia, como señaló Polibio (Libros XXXVI, 17, y XX ,6) en el siglo II A.C y los mismos factores eran igualmente poderosos en la sociedad del imperio."

Dawson & Mulloy


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"La verdad nunca envejece, las ideologías tienen sus días contados."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Porque las opiniones cambian, el relativista cree que cambian las verdades

Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Todo esto que llamamos historia humana-dinero, pobreza, ambición, guerra, prostitución, clases sociales y económicas, imperios, esclavitud, es el prolongado y terrible relato del hombre en su afán por hallar algo fuera de Dios que pueda proporcionarle la felicidad."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"La fe y la razón son como las dos alas con las cuales el espíritu humano se eleva hacia la contemplación de la verdad."

Juan Pablo II


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"¿Llamarás poderoso a quien se rodea de una escolta y teme más que es temido?”

Boecio


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Entre los verdaderos adoradores de Dios, las mismas guerras son pacíficas, pues se promueven no por codicia o crueldad, sino por deseo de paz, para frenar a los malos y favorecer a los buenos."

San Agustín


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"En los tiempos actuales se va constituyendo una dictadura del relativismo que no reconoce nada como definitivo y que deja como última medida sólo el propio yo y sus antojos."

Benedicto XVI


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"El mal predica la tolerancia hasta que establece su dominio. Entonces intenta silenciar el bien.'

Charles J. Chaput


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"La forma en la que el mundo tradicional expresó los significados más elevados del ser fue el mito.

Julius Evola


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Los pueblos no mueren porque se les combata o conquiste, sino porque se les corrompe."


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"El mito es aquello de lo cual dice un Padre de la Iglesia: «Lo que se cree siempre, en todas partes y por todos», o sea que quien cree que vive sin mito o fuera de el, constituye una excepción.

Mas aun, es un desarraigado que no se halla sinceramente vinculado con el pasado, con lo ancestral (que siempre vive en el), ni con la sociedad humana actual. No habita en una casa como los demás, ni come y bebe como los demás, sino que lleva una vida para si, embrollado en un delirio subjetivo fraguado por su entendimiento, convencido de que ese delirio es precisamente la verdad descubierta."

Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"En 1904, Theodor Herzl, fundador del sionismo moderno, se reunio con el Papa San Pío X.

Su propósito al encontrarse con el Papa fue ganar apoyo para la fundación de un Estado judío en lo que entonces se conocía como Palestina. Como Herzl escribió en su diario, el Papa dio una respuesta adversa:

«No somos capaces de favorecer este movimiento. Los judíos no han reconocido a nuestro Señor, por lo tanto no podemos reconocer al pueblo judío.

Y así, si llegas a Palestina y asientas a tu pueblo allí, estaremos listos con Iglesias y sacerdotes para bautizar a todos vosotros.»>"


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"Todas las culturas tienen en común algo que no podemos olvidar: la doctrina del valor objetivo, la convicción en que ciertas actitudes son realmente verdaderas,

y otras realmente falsas, respecto de lo que es el universo y somos nosotros."

-C. S. Lewis.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Jul 2022)

"El único paliativo para la congestión del presente es mantener soplando en nuestras mentes la limpia brisa marítima de los siglos, y la única manera de lograr esto es leer a los libros viejos."

C. S. Lewis


----------



## angek (24 Jul 2022)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> "Demagogia es el vocablo que emplean los demócratas cuando la democracia los asusta."
> 
> Nicolás Gómez Dávila



Joder, buenísima.


----------



## trichetin (24 Jul 2022)

_Las hogueras de la Inquisición tienen la potencia increíble, después de tres siglos, de encender todavía a los imbéciles._
-Leon Bloy (diarios)


----------



## lappin7 (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## trichetin (29 Ago 2022)

«_¡Los conservadores son unos mentecatos! 
Se quejan de la decadencia de los valores tradicionales y sin embargo apoyan con entusiasmo el progreso tecnológico y el crecimiento económico. 
Aparentemente nunca se les ha ocurrido que no puedes hacer cambios rápidos y drásticos en la tecnología y en la economía de la sociedad sin causar cambios rápidos en todos los otros aspectos de esta, y que esos cambios rápidos inevitablemente rompen los valores tradicionales._»
-Ted Kaczynski 'Unabomber', 'La sociedad industrial y su futuro'


----------



## trichetin (30 Ago 2022)

«_Hay que defender la verdad aunque volvamos a ser sólo doce._»
-San Juan Pablo II


----------



## UNGERN (19 Oct 2022)

"Los primitivos romanos sabían muy bien que la _virtus_ les mantenía libres, y que *el hedonismo y la flojera los llevaba a una esclavitud inexorable*."

Padre Custodio Ballester.


----------



## trichetin (11 Nov 2022)

«_El adversario de los principios modernos no tiene aliados más leales que las consecuencias de esos principios_».
-Nicolás Gómez Dávila


----------



## trichetin (12 Nov 2022)

«_Muy pocos soportan una larga guerra sin corromperse espiritualmente; nadie soporta una larga paz._» 
-Oswald Spengler


----------



## UNGERN (12 Nov 2022)

*"Los Evangelios y el Manifiesto comunista palidecen; el futuro del mundo está en poder de la coca-cola y la pornografía."

Nicolás Gómez Dávila.*


----------



## trichetin (Domingo a la(s) 11:59 AM)

«_La soberanía siempre es sobrehumana. Sin Dios, pasa a ser inhumana._»

de aquí: 








La última unción


El 6 de mayo de este año se celebrará la coronación del rey Carlos III de Inglaterra. Es posible que nunca más se repita.




elmanifiesto.com


----------

